# Lobo Ibérico



## Jorge_scp (15 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Lembrei-me de tentar investigar na internet a situação do lobo em Portugal. Ao que parece encontram-se actualmente cerca de 300 lobos em estado selvagem, com cerca de 80% acima do Rio Douro. A situação é crítica, devido principalmente á urbanização do interior e da construção de estradas que resultaram também na redução do número das suas presas naturais. O lobo Ibérico já existiu em todo o Portugal Continental, inclusive no Sul do país. 

        Entretanto lembrei-me das histórias acerca do lobo na Serra da Estrela, os pastores e os cães da Serra que guradavam os rebanhos, etc. Dei por mim a perguntar-me se ainda existiriam lobos no respectivo Parque Natural. Pela internet não consegui tirar grandes conclusões, pois há sites que dizem já não haver, mas também outros apresentam o lobo como uma das espécies ainda residente no Parque Natural. Claro que a haver, serão poucos... mas algum de vocês, principalmente os que residem por lá, têm conhecimento da existência de lobos na Serra da Estrela actualmente? Seria viável se pudessem ser introduzidos no Parque Natural lobos de modo a recuperar a população que ao que parece foi, em tempos, numerosa?


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 15:26)

Acho que o Lobo desapareceu da área do Parque na década de 80.


----------



## Kodiak (15 Mar 2009 às 16:58)

O lobo está extinto na serra da Estrela. A população ou subpopulação mais próxima encontra-se no sistema Arada/Freita/Montemuro, a sul do Douro, mas como é um grupo isolado corre o risco de vir também a desaparecer, tornando ainda mais dificil o regresso do lobo à serra da Estrela. 
Quanto à reintrodução era necessário primeiro combater as causas que contribuiram para o seu desaparecimento. Penso que está fora de questão, uma vez que o regresso do lobo só traría problemas para a região. Para além disso a reintrodução de um predador como o lobo não é simples e envolve muitos custos. Não é, seguramente, uma prioridade para nosso país, tanto mais que a população do norte encontra-se relativamente estabilizada.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 22:47)

Kodiak disse:


> O lobo está extinto na serra da Estrela. A população ou subpopulação mais próxima encontra-se no sistema Arada/Freita/Montemuro, a sul do Douro, mas como é um grupo isolado corre o risco de vir também a desaparecer, tornando ainda mais dificil o regresso do lobo à serra da Estrela.
> Quanto à reintrodução era necessário primeiro combater as causas que contribuiram para o seu desaparecimento. Penso que está fora de questão, uma vez que o regresso do lobo só traría problemas para a região. Para além disso a reintrodução de um predador como o lobo não é simples e envolve muitos custos. Não é, seguramente, uma prioridade para nosso país, tanto mais que a população do norte encontra-se relativamente estabilizada.



O conjunto Arada/Freita/Montemuro goza de algum estatuto de protecção?


----------



## Kodiak (16 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

São áreas classificadas. Pertencem à Rede Natura 2000. Nesta região as questões relacionadas com a conservação do lobo estão sob a alçada do Departamento de Áreas Classificadas do Norte, do ICNB.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Mar 2009 às 01:04)

Agradeço as informações, afinal já não há mesmo lobos no PNSE. Apesar de tudo, penso que esta área tem condições mais que suficientes para albergar lobos, pelo menos nalgumas áreas. Provavelmente o lobo aqui desapareceu mesmo devido á caça excessiva, e não por outras causas relacionadas com as características do Parque. Mas concordo obviamente que seria complicada a sua reintrodução... muita gente não devia ficar muito satisfeita por ser interrompida por uma alcateia a meio de um caminho pedestre na Serra...


----------



## Kodiak (17 Mar 2009 às 01:03)

Provavelmente a serra da Estrela já não tem condições e o desaparecimento deu-se pela conjugação de diversos factores: caça, veneno, falta de presas, falta de refúgios, excesso de gente.... são meras hipóteses.


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:07)

Kodiak disse:


> Provavelmente a serra da Estrela já não tem condições e o desaparecimento deu-se pela conjugação de diversos factores: caça, veneno, falta de presas, falta de refúgios, excesso de gente.... são meras hipóteses.




E será que outras serras da região Centro que apresentam muito menos pressão humana, como a serra da Malcata, a serra da Lousã  e a serra do Açor teriam condições para albergar de novo o lobo-ibérico?


Já estive na serra da Freita e recordo-me dos membros da Quercus terem referido a sua presença nesta serra? Alguém sabe quantos lobos  existirão em Montemuro-Freita-Arada?


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2009 às 06:22)

Fala-se do lobo mas a raposa levou um extreminio tão grande, que na Assafora ela desapareceu por completo mesmo com matos bem contituidos (há matos que não ardem à mais de 35 anos) e também com o abandono da aguicultura, nunca mais vi nenhuma, e ainda vi duas ocasiões quando era mais novo. No entanto é um animal maldito para o comum caçador.


----------



## PDias (17 Mar 2009 às 09:18)

psm disse:


> Fala-se do lobo mas a raposa levou um extreminio tão grande, que na Assafora ela desapareceu por completo mesmo com matos bem contituidos (há matos que não ardem à mais de 35 anos) e também com o abandono da aguicultura, nunca mais vi nenhuma, e ainda vi duas ocasiões quando era mais novo. No entanto é um animal maldito para o comum caçador.



Bom dia, só para dar uma achega relativo à raposa, no último mês aqui na zona aonde vivo houve 2 batidas organizadas à raposa e ao javali, nesses dias isto aqui parecia zona de guerra ocupada pelos iraquianos aos 20 ou 30 em cima de camionetas de arma em punho, com a agravante que eles disparam para tudo o que mexe e no fim deixam abandonados os cães que não lhes interessam para a caça.


----------



## raposo_744 (17 Mar 2009 às 10:05)

Na área onde tenho casa de fim de semana (Beira-litoral mais propriamente na zona de Alváres)ainda encontro com frequência raposas,coelhos,lebres.javalis e agora uma nova espécie introduzida que é o esquilo.O contacto visual com estas espécies é bastante repetido com a excepção da raposa que só de tempos a tempos a consigo avistar.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 10:42)

frederico disse:


> Já estive na serra da Freita e recordo-me dos membros da Quercus terem referido a sua presença nesta serra? Alguém sabe quantos lobos  existirão em Montemuro-Freita-Arada?



Na zona leste de Montemurro: Mezio, Várzea da Serra e Leomil, há já alguns anos que não se ouve falar em lobos. Sempre que vou à terra pergunto por eles, mas toda a gente diz que desapareceram com os rebanhos (que são cada vez menos e que agora se passeiam tranquilamente pelas serras sem ameaça).

Quanto às raposas, essas penso que as haja cada vez mais. Em Várzea, chegam a entrar na aldeia à noite, vão direitas às capoeiras e levam umas quantas galinhas. 

Os javalis aparecem mais em Setembro, quando rompem pelos campos de milho, fazendo bastantes estragos.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

O desaparecimento do Lobo da Serra da estrela também coincide com a diminuição dos rebanhos nessa região, a seguir aos anos 60 /70. É curioso que o javali aparece praticamente depois do lobo desaparecer nessa região.


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Também não tenho ouvido qualquer relato da presença de lobos na Serra da Estrela e diga-se que nunca vi algum nesta zona. Apenas por uma vez vi um lobo e foi na Serra da Gardunha, para aí a meio dos anos 80, quando um atravessou a Estrada Nacional 18 próximo de Castelo Novo.

Em relação a raposas e javalis, existem bastantes nesta região e com queixas por parte de algumas pessoas, que lamentam as galinhas "perdidas" para as raposas e as culturas "visitadas" pelos javalis. No mês passado vi duas raposas perto do Sarzedo, quase dentro da localidade, já deviam de estar apaixonadas por alguns galináceos...


----------



## Kodiak (17 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

Frederico,

Basicamente existem duas subpopulações de lobo em Portugal. A do Norte com perto de 50 alcateias e a situada a sul do rio Douro com um máximo de 10 alcateias.
A subpopulação do norte encontra-se intimamente ligada aos grupos (alcateias) da Galiza com ligação  às Astúrias, Cantâbria, Leon e País Basco. Quanto às alcateias do sul do Douro, que se distribuem pelas serras de Montemuro, Freita e Arada, encontram-se ao que parece isoladas da restante população da Península Ibérica. O rio Douro, que ao longo da história constituiu sempre uma barreira intransponível ás invasões parece constituir agora um obstáculo ao lobo, não tanto pelo rio em si, mas pela elevada densidade de infra-estruturas aí existente. Pelos vistos o único contacto possível seria  com a população de lobo da serra da Gata, em Espanha. Acontece porém que os lobos da serra da Gata são ocasionais e por azar são, parece, oriundos da subpopulação da região sul do Douro. Ou seja muito provavelmente o lobo da região centro de Portugal irá desaparecer em poucos anos ou décadas. Quanto à subpopulação do norte, actualmente estável, corre evidentemente o risco de vir a desaparecer, a médio/longo prazo, se as causas de mortalidade persistirem.


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

raposo_744 disse:


> Na área onde tenho casa de fim de semana (Beira-litoral mais propriamente na zona de Alváres)ainda encontro com frequência raposas,coelhos,lebres.javalis e agora uma nova espécie introduzida que é o esquilo.O contacto visual com estas espécies é bastante repetido com a excepção da raposa que só de tempos a tempos a consigo avistar.





Deixa-me corrigir mas o esquilo já existia em Portugal, e tinha o nome de ardila, e já tinha mencionado num outro topico.


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

psm disse:


> Deixa-me corrigir mas o esquilo já existia em Portugal, e tinha o nome de ardila, e já tinha mencionado num outro topico.


----------



## Lisboa001 (27 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,
eu vou todas as férias à terra em Catelo de Vide, no distrito de Portalegre quase na fronteira com a espanha, e quando a noite cai consigo ouvir ás vezes os uivos na serra da penha no parque natural serra de sao mamede...


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

Sim, de facto ainda existem lobos na região de S. Mamede.
Certamente serão animais que andam entre Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## Lobo do Barroso (17 Abr 2010 às 17:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Lembrei-me de tentar investigar na internet a situação do lobo em Portugal. Ao que parece encontram-se actualmente cerca de 300 lobos em estado selvagem, com cerca de 80% acima do Rio Douro. A situação é crítica, devido principalmente á urbanização do interior e da construção de estradas que resultaram também na redução do número das suas presas naturais. O lobo Ibérico já existiu em todo o Portugal Continental, inclusive no Sul do país.
> 
> Entretanto lembrei-me das histórias acerca do lobo na Serra da Estrela, os pastores e os cães da Serra que guradavam os rebanhos, etc. Dei por mim a perguntar-me se ainda existiriam lobos no respectivo Parque Natural. Pela internet não consegui tirar grandes conclusões, pois há sites que dizem já não haver, mas também outros apresentam o lobo como uma das espécies ainda residente no Parque Natural. Claro que a haver, serão poucos... mas algum de vocês, principalmente os que residem por lá, têm conhecimento da existência de lobos na Serra da Estrela actualmente? Seria viável se pudessem ser introduzidos no Parque Natural lobos de modo a recuperar a população que ao que parece foi, em tempos, numerosa?



Foi-me dito que o Lobo Ibérico, Canis Lupus Signatus está extinto na Serra da Estrela.Por outro lado, tem havido ataques,esporádicos a rebanhos, que são atribuidos ao lobo.Se regressaram, ou estão a regressar, não sei, o que sim sei é que passam a vida a atribuir ataques aos rebanhos pelos lobos, quando na realidade são cães assilvestrados. Este assunto da maior importância, tem estado muito fora das discussões e tem de ser devidamente debatido. O abandono sistemático de cães, tanto pelos caçadores como por outros, tem vindo a aumentar porque o sistema do ship não é devidamente controlado por quem de direito. Esses animais formam imediatamente alcateias, regressando fácilmente ao estado selvagem e organizando-se,como os seus antepassados.Com a impossibilidade de arranjarem alimento, vêm ter aos lugares dos homens, que conhecem perfeitamente, e que não temem.
Aqui há tempos, houve um ataque perto de Chaves, onde uma senhora ficou gravemente ferida na cara. Logo disse ter sido atacada por lobos. Segundo ela,havia-os de vários tamanhos. Não eram, portanto, lobos, mas cães.
A meu ver, e contra muitas opiniões da defesa dos animais, era necessário organizar batidas para os recolher, pois além de constituirem um perigo para as pessoas, que como disse, não temem, atacam rebanhos, gado que anda só no monte, e destroiem a comida dos lobos que, depois pagam com as favas injustamente.
Sobre a solta de lobos, como se faz com outras espácies, não se pode fazer. Para que melhor seja informado, contacte o Grupo Lobo, onde lhe darão todas as informações que pedir.
Ah! Se tiver filhos, conte-lhes a "História do Lobo Bom" e explque-lhes que a culpa foi do "Capuchinho Vermelho", que desobedeceu à mãe.

Cumprimentos e faça-se amigo do Grupo Lobo.


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 17:55)

Há relativamente pouco tempo nas localidades próximas á Serra das Mesas (Sabugal) houve relatos de rebanhos de ovelhas e cabras que terão sido atacadas alegadamente por lobos. Provavelmente o lobo ibérico está a voltar também a essa zona.


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2010 às 14:17)

DRC disse:


> Há relativamente pouco tempo nas localidades próximas á Serra das Mesas (Sabugal) houve relatos de rebanhos de ovelhas e cabras que terão sido atacadas alegadamente por lobos. Provavelmente o lobo ibérico está a voltar também a essa zona.



Também não se deve descartar a hipótese de serem cães assilvestrados... 
Mas há alcateias de lobos confirmadas bem perto da Serra da Estrela e até em diferentes direcções.


----------



## duero (1 Jun 2010 às 09:12)

El lobo ya llegó a Madrid


Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente (lobos cazando).


Lobos en Sanabria, a pocos kms de Portugal


----------



## Shimmy (1 Jun 2010 às 13:07)

Esta é a minha talvez utópica opinião e soluções:

Eliminar os cães selvagens seria o primeiro passo para dar espaço ao lobo. Nos EUA e Canadá têm tido problemas graves com cães selvagens a atacar não só rebanhos como pessoas e crianças - coisa que os lobos não fazem. Como já foi referido, eles não têm qualquer receio do homem. Nos Açores não há lobos, mas há cães vadios que por vezes atacam e matam o gado. O meu namorado esteve quase uma semana no mato num curso de sobrevivência para os lados de Penamacor e foram atacados por cães selvagens também.

Não só os cães causam mais perigo e problemas que os lobos (que realmente acarretam com as culpas muitas vezes), como competem com estes em presas (selvagens), podem transmitir-lhes doenças e reproduzir-se com eles, o que trás um problema ainda maior, pois os híbridos deste cruzamento são ainda mais ameaçadores e perigosos para as pessoas.

Já que não têm escrúpulos de abrir a caça ao lobo, porque não abrem a caça ao cão? Faz-lhes mais impressão caçar uma espécie que está onde não deve, introduzida por nós, do que um magnífico animal ancestral e selvagem? Em vez de armas usem tranquilizantes, armadilhas ou assim, e metam-nos num canil, com o mesmo destino que infelizmente os restantes habitantes do canil têm.

O passo seguinte seria a reintrodução de presas selvagens destes nichos (desde esquilos até cabras montesas e corços), e só depois a introdução do lobo, caso ainda não tivesse regressado "por si".

Os pastores deviam ser indmnizados pelas cabeças de gado perdidas PARA OS LOBOS (deverá ser comprovado por especialistas que não foram cães selvagens - assim também os pastores ajudariam na caça ao cão e não ao lobo) e devem ser apoiados na protecção dos seus rebanhos por meios como os cercados eléctricos nos SEUS terrenos para pernoita.

O futuro será certamente o turismo. Nos Açores quando acabou o negócio da caça à baleia, começou o da observação da baleia e os Açorianos até estão mais satisfeitos com essa solução (pois respeitam o animal desde sempre e agora sem feri-lo é melhor ainda). Acredito que o mesmo aconteça com as pessoas que actualmente têm problemas com o Lobo.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 14:24)

Bons vídeos, Duero.
Penso que é a população da Sanabria/Montesinho, algures entre Espanha e Portugal, a que tem a maior densidade lobeira da P. Ibérica e até mesmo da Europa Ocidental.

shimmy:

A tua opinião é muito interessante.
Mas em Portugal normalmente onde há presença estável de lobos, não há cães assilvestrados, pois os lobos nem deixam que os cães assilvestrados andem nos seus territórios, matam-nos e até os comem.
Um membro aqui do forum ( Kodiak) explicou bastante bem este tema.
Mas sem dúvida que em casos bastante raros, é possível a hibridação, mas até hoje tal ainda não foi documentado em Portugal, embora os investigadores tenham procurado por essas evidências.
Temos em Portugal , várias zonas cheias de presas, precisamente porque predadores como os lobos já não estão lá para as controlar.


----------



## Shimmy (1 Jun 2010 às 15:48)

belem disse:


> Mas sem dúvida que em casos bastante raros, é possível a hibridação, mas até hoje tal ainda não foi documentado em Portugal, embora os investigadores tenham procurado por essas evidências.



Caro Belem, documentados talvez não, mas um amigo do meu pai tinha um pastor alemão traçado de lobo ibérico  foram acampar para a Serra da Estrela e a cadela dele entrou em cio e fugiu. Voltou passados uns dias e uns meses depois nasceu um único sobrevivente da ninhada (que, escusado será dizer, era um animal lindíssimo, e estranhamente grande, maior que qualquer um dos progenitores, penso eu). Eu tinha uns 7 ou 8 anos quando o vi.  Portanto há uns 20 e poucos anos havia de certeza lobos na Serra da Estrela 

Foi por aí que pensei que os cães assilvestrado e lobos coexistissem e até competissem por territórios, embora acredite bem no que dizes, que os lobos serão suficientemente espertos e fortes para os manterem longe. De qualquer modo, pela segurança das pessoas, dos rebanhos e da fama dos lobos, penso que devia fazer-se qualquer coisa relativamente a esses cães.



belem disse:


> Temos em Portugal , várias zonas cheias de presas, precisamente porque predadores como os lobos já não estão lá para as controlar.



Que zonas e que presas? Penso que era óptimo introduzirem lobos ou mesmo linces ibéricos nestas zonas. Não sou nenhuma especialista, mas se fosse eu que mandasse completava logo o ecossistema aí! 

PS - gostaria muito de ler o que o caro Kodiak escreveu, em que post está?


----------



## duero (1 Jun 2010 às 16:42)

belem disse:


> Bons vídeos, Duero.
> Penso que é a população da Sanabria/Montesinho, algures entre Espanha e Portugal, a que tem a maior densidade lobeira da P. Ibérica e até mesmo da Europa Ocidental.
> 
> shimmy:
> ...



Así es, la población de la SIERRA DE LA CULEBRA es la que mayor densidad de toda Europa Occidental tiene de lobos, gracias a la gran cantidad de presas, como el ciervo, el corzo, el jabali, y tradicionalmente el ganado como ovejas y vacas.
Ademas es un territorio muy poco poblado por los seres humanos.

En el video ves como los lobos son cazados porque son muchos, y el dinero se queda en los municipios, si no cazasen esos lobos, hoy estarian  casi en Lisboa

Perros y lobos es dificil que se hibriden por varias razones:

son competidores.
Muchos perros no sobreviven en la naturaleza, ya que no saben cazar, los perros no pueden cazar animales salvajes como el ciervo o el corzo, por eso cazan animales domesticos
la mayoria muere al ser abandonados o van a las ciudades.
Los lobos matan a muchos perros.
La manada de lobos es un sistema muy jerarquizado, existe un jefe y una jefa, hay una escala, es un sistema militar, una estructura muy compleja y sus relaciones son las mas complicadas dentro del mundo animal.

Y.........un lobo solitario no sobrevive en la naturaleza, necesita una manada.

La hibridación es mas posible on el gato montes y el gato domestico, pues son animales solitarios, no viven en jerarquias o manadas..


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 18:01)

Shimmy disse:


> Caro Belem, documentados talvez não, mas um amigo do meu pai tinha um pastor alemão traçado de lobo ibérico  foram acampar para a Serra da Estrela e a cadela dele entrou em cio e fugiu. Voltou passados uns dias e uns meses depois nasceu um único sobrevivente da ninhada (que, escusado será dizer, era um animal lindíssimo, e estranhamente grande, maior que qualquer um dos progenitores, penso eu). Eu tinha uns 7 ou 8 anos quando o vi.  Portanto há uns 20 e poucos anos havia de certeza lobos na Serra da Estrela



Muito interessante esse relato de possível hibridação, eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que haviam lobos na Serra da Estrela, nem era isso que estava em causa. Era mais a questão de hibridação, que até agora ainda não está documentada em Portugal. Contudo obrigado pelo seu interessante testemunho.




Shimmy disse:


> Foi por aí que pensei que os cães assilvestrado e lobos coexistissem e até competissem por territórios, embora acredite bem no que dizes, que os lobos serão suficientemente espertos e fortes para os manterem longe. De qualquer modo, pela segurança das pessoas, dos rebanhos e da fama dos lobos, penso que devia fazer-se qualquer coisa relativamente a esses cães





Também acho que sim.
Esterilizar as cadelas e dificultar a aquisição de cães a quem vive em zonas lobeiras exigindo registos, podiam ser algumas medidas importantes, tanto para os lobos como para os cães e seus donos. Evitariam sofrimentos desnecessários.






Shimmy disse:


> Que zonas e que presas? Penso que era óptimo introduzirem lobos ou mesmo linces ibéricos nestas zonas. Não sou nenhuma especialista, mas se fosse eu que mandasse completava logo o ecossistema aí!



Que zonas? Serra da Lousã, Tejo Internacional, vastas regiões do Alentejo, Beira Baixa, Beira Alta,etc,etc...
Que presas? Muflões, javalis, veados, gamos,etc,etc,etc...





Shimmy disse:


> PS - gostaria muito de ler o que o caro Kodiak escreveu, em que post está?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/urso-pardo-de-volta-peneda-geres-2209-10.html


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2010 às 18:05)

duero disse:


> Así es, la población de la SIERRA DE LA CULEBRA es la que mayor densidad de toda Europa Occidental tiene de lobos, gracias a la gran cantidad de presas, como el ciervo, el corzo, el jabali, y tradicionalmente el ganado como ovejas y vacas.
> Ademas es un territorio muy poco poblado por los seres humanos...



Sierra de la Culebra e Serra de Montesinho, são habitats conjuntos, da mesma montanha não há qualquer diferença.
Apenas a linha imaginária criada pelo Homem, que a Natureza desconhece.


----------



## Shimmy (1 Jun 2010 às 23:56)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante esse relato de possível hibridação, eu não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que haviam lobos na Serra da Estrela, nem era isso que estava em causa.



Eu sei que não tinhas, só aproveitei para falar disso porque estava algures na origem do tópico. Reparei que disseste "possível hibridação"  mas podes acreditar que era mesmo, o veterinário confirmou. Mas bastava olhar pro bicho para perceber, em todo o caso.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2010 às 00:08)

Shimmy disse:


> Eu sei que não tinhas, só aproveitei para falar disso porque estava algures na origem do tópico. Reparei que disseste "possível hibridação"  mas podes acreditar que era mesmo, o veterinário confirmou. Mas bastava olhar pro bicho para perceber, em todo o caso.



Bom, eu disse « possível» porque não sabia que um veterinário o tinha visto.
Essa informação estás agora a dar...
De qualquer forma, este assunto tem sido bem estudado em Portugal e o que é facto, é que não existem casos confirmados científicos e oficiais de hibridação nas zonas estudadas ( e em todo o Portugal).
Em Espanha, sim, sei de casos de hibridação ( pareceu-me que muito poucos), mas não perto da fronteira, por isso sei que é possível de acontecer, somente é algo improvável.
O mesmo acontece com os gatos-selvagens. Fala-se muito em hibridação com o gato-doméstico, mas em Portugal não existem provas que isso aconteça.


----------



## duero (2 Jun 2010 às 20:37)

belem disse:


> Bom, eu disse « possível» porque não sabia que um veterinário o tinha visto.
> Essa informação estás agora a dar...
> De qualquer forma, este assunto tem sido bem estudado em Portugal e o que é facto, é que não existem casos confirmados científicos e oficiais de hibridação nas zonas estudadas ( e em todo o Portugal).
> Em Espanha, sim, sei de casos de hibridação ( pareceu-me que muito poucos), mas não perto da fronteira, por isso sei que é possível de acontecer, somente é algo improvável.
> O mesmo acontece com os gatos-selvagens. Fala-se muito em hibridação com o gato-doméstico, mas em Portugal não existem provas que isso aconteça.



Hace años, lei en un informe que durante 20 años se habian estudiado pieles, calaveras y esqueletos de lobos cazados. Se estudiaron unos 300 lobos. El porcentaje de posible hibridación (repito POSIBLE hibridación) era de un 4% de individuos, pero muchos simplemente podian ser lobos con enfermedades geneticas sin que fuera necesario hibridación con perros.

El gato montes es mas facil la hibridación. Los lobos viven en grupos jerarquizados y por tanto una posible hibridación debe ser aceptada por el grupo de lobos, y eso no es facil. Además un perro no será aceptado en el grupo. Además en el lobo solo se reproduce la pareja dominante y un lobo solitario, macho o hembra es muy dificil que sobreviva, el lobo siempre caza en grupo.

El gato es un animal solitario, y por tanto es mas facil la hibridación, no precisa de "consentimiento" de un grupo y no necesita a ningún grupo para cazar. Además como es solitario busca pareja, y puede buscar en la naturaleza o en los pueblos. De todas maneras tampco parece ser muy alto el porcentaje de hibridación entre gatos.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 22:27)

psm disse:


> Deixa-me corrigir mas o esquilo já existia em Portugal, e tinha o nome de ardila, e já tinha mencionado num outro topico.



Vai aqui uma grande confusão em relação aos esquilos (tal como noutros tópicos deste forum).

Efectivamente os esquilos estiveram extintos em Portugal durante vários séculos. Ao contrário do que aqui muitos referiram não foi só uma espécie, nem as ardilas se mantiveram enquanto os esquilos desapareceram.

Foi a espécie Sciurus vulgaris, até porque nunca houve outra (já foram vistos 2 esquilos cinzentos americanos em Portugal mas esperemos que tenham sido apenas dois indivíduos que escaparam de uma gaiola e que tenham morrido entretanto). Ou seja, durante vários séculos não houve nenhum esquilo em liberdade em Portugal. 

Usar a palavra Ardila ou a palavra Esquilo é exactamente a mesma coisa. Como já foi dito aqui "ardila" é o nome celta e "esquilo" é a palavra latina. Em Espanha, a palavra ardila manteve-se até hoje e em Portugal caiu em desuso (provavelmente até pela extinção da espécie, já que na época medieval era a palavra ardila que era usada).

Quem diz que tem esquilos há vários anos na sua região, é importante que diga o que é que significam "vários anos". Os esquilos voltaram a Portugal nos últimos anos da década de 80 vindos da Galiza. Se há aqui alguém que já tinha esquilos na região antes dessa altura, então vamos falar com o ICNB, porque andaram a enganarmos estes anos todos 

Neste momento os esquilos encontram-se em todo o país acima da região de Leiria. A única excepção é o parque de Monsanto em Lisboa onde foram introduzidos em 1993 e onde neste momento já existem vários milhares.

A história oficial diz que os esquilos têm estado a recolonizar Portugal desde o Minho e descendo gradualmente. Parece-me haver uma falha nesta história.

Tal como no início dos anos 90 foram libertados esquilos vermelhos em Monsanto, também o foram (penso que um ano depois) no jardim botânico de Coimbra. Ao contrário do parque de Monsanto, que é uma "prisão" rodeada de prédios, autoestradas e linhas ferroviárias, no meio de uma das zonas mais populosas do país, o jardim Botânico de Coimbra está praticamente ligado a zonas verdes junto ao Mondego que têm continuidade mais para sul, até fora da cidade. Poucos anos depois de terem sido libertados esquilos no jardim botânico, tornou-se frequente a sua presença noutras zonas da cidade e à volta dela.

Parece-me bastante mais plausível que os esquilos que começaram a aparecer 
na zona centro do país (Serra da Estrela, Pombal, Leiria) no início desta década, venham da população que teve origem em Coimbra e não nos esquilos galegos. Neste momento suponho que as duas populações já se tenham misturado.

Agora é esperar que continuem a descer o território, para daqui a algumas décadas podermos ter esquilos em todo o país.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 22:29)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> eu vou todas as férias à terra em Catelo de Vide, no distrito de Portalegre quase na fronteira com a espanha, e quando a noite cai consigo ouvir ás vezes os uivos na serra da penha no parque natural serra de sao mamede...



Infelizmente ouves cães...


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Set 2010 às 22:34)

belem disse:


> Sim, de facto ainda existem lobos na região de S. Mamede.
> Certamente serão animais que andam entre Portugal e Espanha.



É um dado adquirido que os lobos estão extintos na Extremadura espanhola. Não há lobos nessa região há mais de uma década e muito menos do lado de cá da fronteira. O último lobo caçado no Alentejo, morreu nos anos 70.

Apesar disso o futuro pode trazer boas notícias. Os lobos de Castela-Leão estão a expandir-se para sul, e brevemente (esperemos nós) voltarão a Serra de Gredos e Gata no norte da Extemadura. Pode ser essa a salvação das nossas populações a sul do Douro.

Quanto à região de S. Mamede, de certo que ainda demorará muito até voltar a ter algum lobo.


----------



## belem (22 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> Infelizmente ouves cães...




Alguns dados sobre isso?


----------



## belem (22 Set 2010 às 22:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> É um dado adquirido que os lobos estão extintos na Extremadura espanhola. Não há lobos nessa região há mais de uma década e muito menos do lado de cá da fronteira. O último lobo caçado no Alentejo, morreu nos anos 70.
> 
> Apesar disso o futuro pode trazer boas notícias. Os lobos de Castela-Leão estão a expandir-se para sul, e brevemente (esperemos nós) voltarão a Serra de Gredos e Gata no norte da Extemadura. Pode ser essa a salvação das nossas populações a sul do Douro.
> 
> Quanto à região de S. Mamede, de certo que ainda demorará muito até voltar a ter algum lobo.



Há lobos na Extremadura sim,  a questão é mais se formam alcateias viáveis e reprodutoras, mas isso já é outra história.


http://www.hoy.es/20080420/regional/vuelto-lobo-20080420.html


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2010 às 22:57)

O que posso dizer é que, na Serra da Malcata (concelhos de penamacor e sabugal) há 10 anos atrás se falava de vestígios deixados por lobos que durante alguns meses do ano passavam a fronteira para o lado português. Assim como a população de lince ibérico, é variável ao longo do ano.

Falei da serra da malcata, que do lado espanhol corresponde à extremadura norte/castela e leão sul divididos pela continuação do sistema central (mesetas norte e sul).


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2010 às 15:54)

belem disse:


> Há lobos na Extremadura sim,  a questão é mais se formam alcateias viáveis e reprodutoras, mas isso já é outra história.
> 
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/20080420/regional/vuelto-lobo-20080420.html



O meu castelhano deve estar muito enferrujado, porque eu não consigo encontrar uma única frase desse texto (que já conhecia) que prove que existem lobos na estremadura.

O que leio é que todos os estudos que foram realizados na última década não encontraram vestígios de lobos (o que não significa que um ou outro não possa entrar na região de vez em quando vindos de Castela-Leão). Aliás já li um dos estudos referidos na notícia.

Depois há alguns relatos de avistamentos de caçadores. Infelizmente esses relatos valem o que valem. Tanto podem ter visto lobos como cães...

Belem, se és optimista, tudo bem. Quem me dera que realmente existam. Agora uma coisa é certa, ninguém pode fazer uma afirmação assim tão categórica. 

Para ministério do ambiente espanhol NÃO há actualmente lobos na Extremadura. Isso não invalida que um ou outro possa entrar no território esporadicamente.
É como dizer que existem linces em liberdade em Portugal só porque no outro dia um passou para o lado de cá da fronteira e esteve cá 3 dias (animal esse que foi encontrado morto este fim de semana na Andaluzia)


----------



## belem (23 Set 2010 às 19:19)

Seattle92 disse:


> O meu castelhano deve estar muito enferrujado, porque eu não consigo encontrar uma única frase desse texto (que já conhecia) que prove que existem lobos na estremadura.
> 
> O que leio é que todos os estudos que foram realizados na última década não encontraram vestígios de lobos (o que não significa que um ou outro não possa entrar na região de vez em quando vindos de Castela-Leão). Aliás já li um dos estudos referidos na notícia.
> 
> ...




Não é uma questão de optimismo é uma questão de realismo.
Existe no texto a ideia de que existem, mas que não são reprodutores... Qualquer dúvida usas o google tradutor.
Existem lobos, por exemplo, na Malcata...
Não estou a ver qualquer barreira que impeça os lobos de lá chegarem.
Os linces em liberdade em Portugal não se resumem a Caribu, existem mais linces-ibéricos.  Esse assunto já foi aqui discutido sempre podes dar uma vista de olhos usando a pesquisa.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Set 2010 às 11:24)

Ok, já percebi a fiabilidade das informações que são escritas neste forum. 

Há lobos a sul de Viseu, há ursos no Montesinho, há linces por esse Alentejo fora. Dou-te mais 3 ou 4 anos e começas a dizer que há bisontes no Gerês,...

Gostava de saber que estudos actualizados ou provas é que tens para fazer essas afirmações.


Gostava de fazer um levantamento da distribuição dos maiores mamíferos em Portugal. Desde estudos, notícias, avistamentos fiáveis,... Tudo o que ajudasse a perceber em que partes do país é que ainda podemos encontrar determinado animal. Foi até isso que me fez inscrever neste forum, já que há aqui muitas pessoas interessadas neste assunto. Mas já começo a perceber que se usar informações aqui recolhidas vou acabar com mais ilusões do que factos.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> Ok, já percebi a fiabilidade das informações que são escritas neste forum.
> 
> Há lobos a sul de Viseu, há ursos no Montesinho, há linces por esse Alentejo fora. Dou-te mais 3 ou 4 anos e começas a dizer que há bisontes no Gerês,...
> 
> ...



Já vi que desde que entrou no forum, foi sempre a criticar os outros.
Pouco ou nada de útil acrescentou a este espaço onde tanto se aprende como se ensina.
O assunto do esquilo já estava esclarecido há muito, não entendi a forma e a razão da sua mensagem, mas ok...
Do urso-pardo não fiz afirmações algumas nem disse que tinha a certeza que existiam em Montesinho, mas apenas segui as informações de um grande cientista e investigador espanhol que é Ramon Grande Del Brio que avançou com a possibilidade de os ursos temporariamente entrarem em Portugal, dada a proximidade dos últimos avistamentos, referências, pegadas,etc...
No Alentejo há linces em alguns sítios sim. Encontrou-se provas de ADN na Serra da Adiça por exemplo e em conversa privada que tive com membros da LIFE, têm havido alguns «caribus» junto há fronteira  e da SOS LYNX org. com quem colaboro, tenho mais algumas referências também.
São pessoas que estudam e trabalham arduamente no campo de pesquisa, não pessoas que apenas se sentam a criticar tudo e todos sem fazer nada para aumentar o conhecimento nessa área.
Sobre os lobos da Serra de S. Mamede, como diz aqui no meu livro dos parques e reservas naturais de Portugal, são animais com presença esporádica provenientes de Espanha. Não há qualquer população viável e reprodutora a Sul da zona do Grupo Freita, Arada e Montemuro.
Na Malcata, no entanto, há lobos e no artigo que disponibilizei sobre a questão da Extremadura, falam de lobos na Serra de Gata, serra contígua à Malcata no lado espanhol.
Bom, sobre os bisontes do Gerês, não sei ainda, pode ser que fale com o director do parque e se pense numa possível reintrodução.
Tenho feito trabalho de campo durante anos, já encontrei uma nova espécie de coleóptero luminoso para a Ciência em Portugal ( o Abstract está neste espaço da Biosfera e Atmosfera, no tópico dos vaga lumes), uma nova menção para a fauna de Portugal e vários novos registos para diferentes localidades. Este ano, estou a trabalhar sobre o aspecto comportamental e geográfico e no entanto já encontrei mais espécies. Isto custou-me anos de sacrifício, algumas tristezas mas felizmente muitas mais alegrias...
O Seattle, como me criticou desta maneira, devia saber, que a mim entristece-me muito haver pessoas que iniciam o seu gosto pela ciência e a natureza dessa forma... Sabe que as coisas têm que ser levadas com calma. 
Devo ir este sábado ao Norte, mas não sei se vai dar tempo para ir ao Gerês. Queria muito ver em que estado ficou a Mata do Cabril. É um assunto que me angustia um bocado, umas das últimas 3 florestas climácicas do Gerês, com metade queimada pelo fogo... Queria ver de que forma a floresta aguentou esse acontecimento. Tenho sempre a esperança de ver alguma referência sobre isso, mas infelizmente nada aparece, não há rescaldo, nada de nada. Às vezes fico com a esperança, que alguém como o Seattle, que se diz gostar da Natureza, venha aqui e diga alguma coisa sobre este tipo de coisas...
Mas infelizmente até agora nada, só desilusões. Mas enfim é a vida.
Logo se vê!


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Sobre a Mata do Cabril



> Cabras-montês da Mata do Cabril poderão ter fugido do fogo para Espanha
> 
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...




PS: Não é a sub-espécie lusitanica como referem. Essa extinguiu-se de vez.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Bem, eu não estou aqui para criticar ninguém. As criticas que fiz foram a intervenções que aqui li e com as quais não concordei. Não me parece que tenha ofendido ninguém com o que escrevi, se o fiz, peço desculpa.

Não percebo como é que a "historia" do esquilo estava esclarecida. Em ambos os tópicos onde pus o meu texto estava uma grande confusão sobre esquilos, ardilas, pessoas a dizer que sempre os virem na sua terra, a duvidar da extinção, a falar em sub espécies, por aí fora...


Em relação ao lobo, os vários estudos espanhóis que li indicam que eles já não existem na Extremadura (incluindo a Serra de Gata). O próprio link que aqui foi posto dá a entender que esporadicamente pode entrar um lobo na Extremadura, mas que já não há populações estáveis e reprodutoras.

Eu não digo que um ou outro lobo não possa passar pela Gardunha ou Malcata, mas parece-me muito extrema afirmação categórica "Há lobos na Malcata". Não sei de que data é esse livro dos parques naturais. Mas dizer que há lobos em S. Mamede em 2010 ainda me parece menos possível que nos casos da Malcata e Gardunha.

Eu estou a falar de 2010, e estarmos a levar em conta informações de estudos 1998 ou 2000 pode-nos levar a conclusões erradas. Se temos zonas em que na década de 90 já só aconteciam incursões ou ataques a gado muito esporádicos, e em que se sabia que já não haviam populações reprodutoras. O mais provável é que em 2010 já não hajam mesmo lobos nenhuns nessas zonas.

Espero que se possa continuar a debater estes temas, sem ver um ataque pessoal em cada texto que se escreva


----------



## belem (28 Set 2010 às 21:21)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bem, eu não estou aqui para criticar ninguém. As criticas que fiz foram a intervenções que aqui li e com as quais não concordei. Não me parece que tenha ofendido ninguém com o que escrevi, se o fiz, peço desculpa....:



Ok, não há problema.





Seattle92 disse:


> Não percebo como é que a "historia" do esquilo estava esclarecida. Em ambos os tópicos onde pus o meu texto estava uma grande confusão sobre esquilos, ardilas, pessoas a dizer que sempre os virem na sua terra, a duvidar da extinção, a falar em sub espécies, por aí fora...:



Já se tinha concluído que se fala apenas de uma espécie ( Sciurus vulgaris), espécie que está  a aumentar e que em alguns pontos  existia quando ainda era encarada com uma espécie extinta em Portugal.
Sabe o que é, por vezes os locais sabem mais sobre a fauna local do que as pessoas que nunca lá estiveram.




Seattle92 disse:


> Em relação ao lobo, os vários estudos espanhóis que li indicam que eles já não existem na Extremadura (incluindo a Serra de Gata). O próprio link que aqui foi posto dá a entender que esporadicamente pode entrar um lobo na Extremadura, mas que já não há populações estáveis e reprodutoras.:



O que eu disse é que parece-me muito provável que o lobo entre esporadicamente na Extremadura.
Não falei em populações reprodutoras.
Isto é um indício de uma possível recolonização, processo aliás já MUITO evidente na vizinha região de Castilla la Mancha.
Existem populações de lobos em zonas que ficam entre Castilla la Mancha e Extremadura, não me parece já muito correcto afirmar categoricamente que os lobos estão totalmente ausentes da Extremadura.
Isto aliás está no artigo que postei... A não ser que os lobos liguem às fronteiras de distritos criadas pelas pessoas e sejam preconceituosos com assuntos deste género.
Animais em dispersão, ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, têm muito mais importância do que se julga.
São muitas vezes eles os fundadores e os indicadores de possíveis grandes mudanças. Todas as  populações de animais e plantas que conhecemos, começaram devido à «coragem» dos seus fundadores, nas suas aventuras da sobrevivência. E tudo o resto que se diga contrário a isto é disparate e infundado.
Isto é a regra. Pode haver uma ou outra excepção, mas isso só confirma a regra.






Seattle92 disse:


> Eu não digo que um ou outro lobo não possa passar pela Gardunha ou Malcata, mas parece-me muito extrema afirmação categórica "Há lobos na Malcata". Não sei de que data é esse livro dos parques naturais. Mas dizer que há lobos em S. Mamede em 2010 ainda me parece menos possível que nos casos da Malcata e Gardunha.:



Sim, não há dúvidas que os lobos existem na Serra de Gata e Malcata.
Mais uma vez é mencionada uma população na Gata, no artigo que postei.
Agora se são residentes e reprodutores isso já é outro assunto. As alcateias por vezes mudam de território ou seja isto é um aspecto dinâmico não estático. Por vezes, nem estamos a falar de alcateias, mas de lobos passageiros ( solitários), ou em pequenos grupos, etc...
Na Serra de S. Mamede fala-se em passagens esporádicas de lobos. Se isto é verdade ou não, não sei... Das vezes que lá fui, não vi nenhum, mas isso não me leva fazer qualquer tipo de comentários sobre o assunto. Pior então seria, se nunca lá fosse e mesmo ouvindo sobre relatos da  sua existência, continuaria a negar a probabilidade da sua presença, baseando-me em zero referências sobre o assunto.
Agora, evidentemente que na Malcata parece-me mais certa a sua presença que na Serra de S. Mamede.
A frequência de informações deste tipo, em espécies deste género ( que percorrem grandes distâncias em busca de novo território ( por vezes dezenas de kms em um par de dias),  que muitas vezes são batedores de alcateias (entre outras situações)), nem sempre têm correlação com o ano, mas antes com variáveis muito mais complexas do que as temos conhecimento. Por exemplo, em condições como as que temos observado ultimamente, está favorecida claramente e ainda mais, a dispersão de indivíduos.
Já agora, o Seattle92 acha que existem alcateias de lobos na região de Montalegre? 




Seattle92 disse:


> Eu estou a falar de 2010, e estarmos a levar em conta informações de estudos 1998 ou 2000 pode-nos levar a conclusões erradas. Se temos zonas em que na década de 90 já só aconteciam incursões ou ataques a gado muito esporádicos, e em que se sabia que já não haviam populações reprodutoras. O mais provável é que em 2010 já não hajam mesmo lobos nenhuns nessas zonas.



Bem, para que se saiba, o lobo já teve bem pior em Portugal e em Espanha. Embora hoje não esteja como devia, já está melhor.
 De 2000 até 2010, ao contrário do que muita gente possa pensar, nem tudo piorou.
Os carvalhais aumentaram,  as presas do lobo e do urso aumentaram,  o êxodo rural permaneceu uma realidade cada vez mais evidente ( então com a crise a partir de 2001 ainda pior), o impacto da caça é menor ( já há menos caçadores e há maior consciência ambiental), a caça está muito mais limitada e com leis muito mais rigorosas, já não se fazem batidas ao lobo como antes, etc, etc...
E depois nem é só isso: mesmo as zonas vizinhas  de Espanha, registam francos aumentos de lobos e até de ursos. De aves de rapina então, nem se fala. E isto tanto se aplica a Espanha como a Portugal ( com uma ou outra excepção, claro). Todos estes animais são bioindicadores e eles mais que ninguém transparecem o que realmente se passa nos ecossistemas.
Perante este conjunto de realidades evidentes, queria salientar que contudo, há coisas boas e más no meio disto tudo.
Por um lado as coisas melhoram, por outro nem por isso.
Certas espécies dependiam das actividades dos agricultores, outras eram até prejudicadas.
Mas sem dúvida que muitas coisas têm melhorado, eu diria que até bem mais do que muita gente pensa.




Seattle92 disse:


> Espero que se possa continuar a debater estes temas, sem ver um ataque pessoal em cada texto que se escreva



Exacto é o que espero também.
Uma vez que lidamos com assuntos de grande responsabilidade, penso também que seria interessante, começar a procurar artigos e trabalhos que defendam os  pontos de vista de cada um.
Dar a nossa opinião é interessante, mas por vezes devemos dar mais alguma coisa.


----------



## belem (28 Set 2010 às 22:56)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sobre a Mata do Cabril
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto esse artigo.
Infelizmente não nos diz nada sobre o rescaldo da situação, mas obrigado pela vontade em ajudar! 

Relativamente à expansão do carvalhal ( já documentada também por outros membros aqui do forum), aqui vai mais uma referência:

Carvalhos recuperam terreno em Portugal
Por Ana Fernandes 



Os carvalhos, que já foram dominantes no país, estão a recuperar, tendo aumentado 15 por cento na última década. Os dados são do Inventário Florestal Nacional, cujo relatório final foi ontem divulgado.



Apesar das boas notícias, a área ocupada por esta espécie ainda é relativamente modesta - cinco por cento, ou seja, 150 mil hectares entre os 3,4 milhões de hectares de floresta no país. Mas, face a dados anteriores, tem-se assistido a uma recuperação: em 1995, havia carvalhos em 131 mil hectares e na década de 80 em apenas 112.



A regeneração natural e novas arborizações explicam esta evolução, mas os dados têm de ser analisados com algum cuidado face às diferenças dos métodos de análise entre o actual inventário e os anteriores.



Outra das espécies em plena evolução é o pinheiro-manso, que aumentou 68 por cento na última década devido ao interesse crescente nos seus frutos - os pinhões.



O eucalipto continua em ascensão, ocupando mais dez por cento da área florestal face a 1995, estendendo-se agora por 740 mil hectares, enquanto o sobreiro se fica pelos 716 mil.



Esta é uma das principais diferenças face aos dados apresentados em 2007. O inventário, em que a informação de base foi recolhida em 2005 e 2006, já tinha sido divulgado há três anos mas estava ainda pouco consolidado. Daí que ressaltem agora conclusões diversas face ao relatório anterior.



Uma das mais importantes é que o pinheiro-bravo continua a ser a espécie dominante - 885 mil hectares, ou seja, 27 por cento do total. Há três anos, o sobreiro foi dado como aquele que mais território ocupava, o que não se verifica: caiu para a terceira posição, ultrapassado pelo eucalipto. Os carvalhos apareciam em queda, ao contrário da conclusão actual.



A partir de agora, o objectivo é que os inventários florestais sejam actualizados constantemente de forma a que haja uma renovação completa dos dados de quatro em quatro anos, anunciou o secretário de Estado das Florestas, Rui Barreiro. Para isso, haverá meios humanos e financeiros, prometeu.


No Público a 8 de Setembro de 2010.


Interessante a evolução do aumento do carvalhal desde a década de oitenta.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Set 2010 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> Já agora, o Seattle92 acha que existem alcateias de lobos na região de Montalegre?



Penso que sim. Está completamente rodeado de zonas onde a sua presença está mais que confirmada.


Uma rápida pesquisa na net chega para encontrar vários registos dessa presença.

http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2006/05/o-lobo-e-as-suas-presas-em-montalegre_30.html


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Expansão do veado na região do Tejo Internacional:

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...D6F/0/PNTIVeado_MinimizacaoPrejuizos_2003.pdf


Na Lousã:

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?article=169634&headline=20&visual=9


Expansão do javali em Portugal:

http://www.santohuberto.com/sh_conteudo.asp?id=118


Expansão do veado em Montesinho e relevância na dieta de alguns lobos:


Dados da Zona de Caça Nacional da Lombada
(situada no Parque Natural de Montesinho):

- Área de distribuição da população de veado em 1992 - cerca de 8500ha

- Área de distribuição da população de veado em 2007 - mais de 30 000ha

 - Taxa de observação de veado em 1995 - 1,85 animais/período observação

- Taxa de observação de veado em 2005 - 22,88 animais/período observação

 O veado representava 6,2% da biomassa de dejectos de lobo em 91/92

 O veado representava 38,8% da biomassa de dejectos de lobo em 97/98


Corço em expansão em Portugal:

http://www.santohuberto.com/sh_conteudo.asp?id=1422


No Gerês, o corço está estável e até com tendência para aumentar:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&exmenuid=76&bl=1&cid=2332


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 21:07)

Javali em expansão no parque natural de S. Mamede:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/print.aspx?menuid=10&cid=1602&viewall=true&print=true

Gostei muito deste artigo científico sobre o lobo-ibérico em Portugal:

http://www.signatus.org/docs/lobo_portugal.pdf

Dá como presente o lobo na Malcata.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 21:33)

Curioso (ou talvez não...) é o facto de também existir na vizinha Sierra de Gata :

«Según sus datos, se ha certificado la presencia del mítico animal en las cercanías de Robleda, municipio salmantino próximo al límite provincial con Cáceres por la sierra de Gata. «De noche, un lobo se hace cincuenta o sesenta kilómetros sin pestañear -explica Caldera-. En Robleda los hay, es factible que ya haya pasado a Extremadura, y si no, es muy posible lo haga». 

http://www.hoy.es/20080420/regional/vuelto-lobo-20080420.html

Aliás este até é o artigo que já tinha postado aqui...
Mas como ainda assim haviam algumas dúvidas sobre a presença de lobos nesta região, fica aqui a referência. 


Número de caçadores não pára de diminuir:

http://www.ionline.pt/interior/index.php?p=news-print&idNota=74915


----------



## duero (1 Out 2010 às 16:01)

Seattle92 disse:


> Vai aqui uma grande confusão em relação aos esquilos (tal como noutros tópicos deste forum).
> 
> Efectivamente os esquilos estiveram extintos em Portugal durante vários séculos. Ao contrário do que aqui muitos referiram não foi só uma espécie, nem as ardilas se mantiveram enquanto os esquilos desapareceram.
> 
> ...



Só dois coisas:

-Os esquilos americanos sao comunes nos parques urbanos, pois foram introduzidos en eles por o home, e ja ha noticias que eses esquilos foram a natureza.

-En verdade a palabra "ardilla" nao é celta, e ainda mais antigua, é una das palavras mais antiguas, pois nao se conheze o pobo de origem, mais a teoría dize que fora un pobo anterior aos celtas, o primeiro pobo da península, o pobo descendente direito do home das cavernas, esa é a teoría, entao é una das palavras mais velhas da lingua. Outras palabras de esa origem sao:

Vega (Veiga), perro (cao), garduña (fuinha). 

Onde a palavra común do castelhano é de origen preceltico a palavra portuguesa na maioria de casos é latino.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 16:29)

duero disse:


> Só dois coisas:
> 
> -Os esquilos americanos sao comunes nos parques urbanos, pois foram introduzidos en eles por o home, e ja ha noticias que eses esquilos foram a natureza.



Estás a falar em Espanha?

Em Inglaterra são uma verdadeira praga e estão a contribuir para o extermínio do esquilo europeu. O esquilo europeu já praticamente só existe na Escócia.

Em Itália também já começa a haver uma população selvagem bastante preocupante (até pelo facto de não serem uma ilha como Inglaterra)

Em Espanha não sei como é a situação

Se quiseres podes responder aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...ermelho-sciurus-vulgaris-4958.html#post231150


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Comunidades de carnívoros do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional (2005)



> *4.11. Lobo-Ibérico*
> Actualmente, o lobo-Ibérico é considerado, em Portugal, uma espécie "em perigo de extinção" (SNPRCN 1990) estando totalmente protegido por lei desde 1988 (Lei 90/88, Dec.-Lei 139/90). A população lupina tem vindo ao longo do último século a regredir de Sul para Norte e de Oeste para Este do país, sendo a principal causa deste declínio a perseguição directa movida pelo Homem e a degradação do habitat (Petrucci-Fonseca 1990). Essa regressão é bem evidente a Sul do Rio Douro, tendo-se tornando muito delicada a situação do lobo nesta região da Península Ibérica.
> 
> As últimas referências a observações de lobos a Sul do Rio Douro, no concelho de Castelo Branco, e mesmo em grande parte do concelho de Idanha-a-Nova, são já muito antigas (Alexandre et al. 2000, Petrucci-Fonseca & Álvares 1997).
> ...



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...86B9296F/0/PNTICarnivoros_Comunidade_2005.pdf


----------



## belem (3 Out 2010 às 16:03)

«No que diz respeito ao cadáver de lobo encontrado a Norte de Idanha-a-Nova em Outubro de 2004, pensa tratar-se de um indivíduo dispersante isolado. No decurso deste trabalho realizaram-se inquéritos direccionados à população da região onde foi encontrado o lobo morto, mas não se conseguiu recolher informação fidedigna sobre avistamentos recentes de outros lobos vivos ou mortos. Na zona a Norte de Idanha-a-Nova existe uma vasta mancha de carvalhal denso, que provavelmente serviu de refúgio e zona de dispersão para o referido lobo que pode ser proveniente de um núcleo populacional esporádico existente na zona do Sabugal, ou de um núcleo existente na região de Trancoso, ou mesmo vir de Espanha, da região da Serra da Gata ».

Muito interessante!


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Out 2010 às 22:25)

Distribuição do Lobo em Portugal em 1997








A única coisa boa que se tira daqui, é que (pelo que parece) a norte do Douro a situação actual até parece ser melhor que nos anos 30...


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 22:47)

Caro *Seattle92* sabe se existem mapas mais recentes sobre a distribuição do lobo em Portugal?

De 1997 até agora muita coisa pode ter mudado


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 00:23)

Não conheço. Basicamente o que for encontrando coloco aqui.


----------



## belem (4 Out 2010 às 00:26)

MSantos disse:


> Caro *Seattle92* sabe se existem mapas mais recentes sobre a distuibuição do lobo em Portugal?
> 
> De 1997 até agora muita coisa pode ter mudado



Pois, pode.
Vou ver o que encontro.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 16:51)

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=16&cid=4473&bl=1&viewall=true#Go_1


Não encontrei o ano a que se refere esse mapa.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 16:57)

Além de não variarem muito entre si, também não sabemos exactamente se são de fiar 

Talvez os nossos amigos espanhóis tenham alguns mapas mais actualizados sobre a população do lado de lá da fronteira. Sabemos que após muitos anos de regressão, a população espanhola a sul do rio Douro está a expandir-se actualmente.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 22:07)

*Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España*







http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/mami_familias.htm

Os pontos cor de rosa não se referem ao lobo ibérico mas sim de populações de lobos vindos de Itália/França


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 23:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> Além de não variarem muito entre si, também não sabemos exactamente se são de fiar
> 
> Talvez os nossos amigos espanhóis tenham alguns mapas mais actualizados sobre a população do lado de lá da fronteira. Sabemos que após muitos anos de regressão, a população espanhola a sul do rio Douro está a expandir-se actualmente.



O mesmo penso que não se passa a sul do rio Douro mas em território português.
Há já algum tempo que não se ouve falar de lobos na terra dos meus pais. (Várzea da Serra, Tarouca). Na década de 90 ainda eram alguns, mas entretanto penso que deixaram de ser vistos.
Raposas é que parece haver cada vez mais. Numa das noites de Agosto, num espaço de 7km cruzei-me com 3 na estrada.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 02:33)

AnDré disse:


> O mesmo penso que não se passa a sul do rio Douro mas em território português.
> Há já algum tempo que não se ouve falar de lobos na terra dos meus pais. (Várzea da Serra, Tarouca). Na década de 90 ainda eram alguns, mas entretanto penso que deixaram de ser vistos.
> Raposas é que parece haver cada vez mais. Numa das noites de Agosto, num espaço de 7km cruzei-me com 3 na estrada.



Sim, a população a Sul do Rio Douro está mais fragmentada ( infelizmente) do que esse mapa transparece.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 20:16)

O que nos faz ter esperança em relação à população a sul do Douro é o facto de haver cada vez mais presas silvestres (corço, veado, javali,...) e cada vez menos pastores...

Penso que o pior já terá passado (anos 80/90) e que a partir de agora é altura de recuperação. Não sei é se essa recuperação pode ser feita de forma totalmente natural ou se é preciso uma pequena ajuda da parte do homem. É que pode ter sido atingido um número tão pequeno de lobos, que só por si não consigam recuperar. 

Como tem acontecido em relação a várias espécies, pode ser que a salvação venha de Espanha. A população de lobos a sul do Douro em Castela-Leão está a recuperar de uma forma muito positiva. Pode ser que brevemente (ou já actualmente) lobos espanhóis comecem a entrar no nosso território e a acabar com o isolamento das nossas pequenas e fragmentadas alcateias.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> O que nos faz ter esperança em relação à população a sul do Douro é o facto de haver cada vez mais presas silvestres (corço, veado, javali,...) e cada vez menos pastores...
> 
> Penso que o pior já terá passado (anos 80/90) e que a partir de agora é altura de recuperação. Não sei é se essa recuperação pode ser feita de forma totalmente natural ou se é preciso uma pequena ajuda da parte do homem. É que pode ter sido atingido um número tão pequeno de lobos, que só por si não consigam recuperar.
> 
> Como tem acontecido em relação a várias espécies, pode ser que a salvação venha de Espanha. A população de lobos a sul do Douro em Castela-Leão está a recuperar de uma forma muito positiva. Pode ser que brevemente (ou já actualmente) lobos espanhóis comecem a entrar no nosso território e a acabar com o isolamento das nossas pequenas e fragmentadas alcateias.



Sim, sem dúvida que agora a situação está mais favorável.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 14:22)

> *Parque Internacional Gerês/Xurés tem 400 cabras selvagens*
> 02.11.2009
> Lusa
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1407911


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:23)

> *O último grande predador*
> por LUÍS GALRÃO 10 Agosto 2008
> 
> Lobo-ibérico. É a única espécie da fauna portuguesa protegida por uma lei específica desde 1988, mas nem por isso está a salvo. O último censo realizado em Portugal revela a existência de apenas *300 *indivíduos em duas subpopulações, uma delas extremamente ameaçada.
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/Inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1127398


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 15:27)

Interessante essa notícia.
Mas a boa notícia é que ainda ontem recebi um email do Grupo Lobo a informar-me que a situação do lobo-ibérico em Portugal já não é de regressão mas de estabilidade.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Muito boa essa notícia, mas será que falam da população no geral? Ou em ambas?

É que em relação à população a norte do Douro, já sabemos que a situação é estável. Por um lado as presas selvagens têm aumentado bastante nas últimas duas décadas, e além disso essas populações têm continuidade com as galegas e da região de Zamora. Talvez as únicas situações delicadas sejam as das alcateias do Marão e Alvão, essas sim um bocado mais isoladas do resto da população.


Será que têm notícias da estabilização das populações a sul do Douro? Essa seria a informação mais importante neste momento. A sul do Douro também houve um aumento das presas selvagens (possivelmente não tão acentuado), mas aqui o problema é o isolamento das alcateias entre si e com as populações espanholas (que ainda são escassas a sul do Douro).


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 16:41)

> Energia eólica vai ajudar a preservar o lobo ibérico
> 2007-01-20
> ALMEIDA CARDOSO
> Por cada megawatt produzido, três empresas ligadas à exploração eólica estão a contribuir com financiamentos para a recuperação e preservação do lobo ibérico e dos seus habitats naturais. Uma iniciativa inédita em Portugal, que está aberta a outros grupos com empreendimentos eólicos no país.
> ...


http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/interior.aspx?content_id=685453

Pura publicidade ou terá sido feito realmente alguma coisa?


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2010 às 16:52)

Até podem fazer tudo o que se propõem fazem, mas não sei se isso compensa os danos causados pela instalação de um parque eólico nessa área tão sensível.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Pois, sinceramente não sei, mas ás vezes interrogo-me se estas polémicas não se devem mais ao fundamentalismo de alguns ambientalista, do que a causas realmente reais.

Os lobos não têm grandes problemas em passar por estradas e aproximarem-se de aldeias para atacar gado ou mesmo cães e gatos que estão junto a casas. Não sei até que ponto é que meia dúzia de torres numa serra, que se for preciso não recebem visitas durante semanas ou meses... vão causar assim tanto impacto.

Também já li que a instalação de aerogeradores eólicos obriga à construção de caminhos por entre as serras. Olha que belo argumento!!!! Então não estamos sempre a ouvir que um dos maiores obstáculos que os bombeiros encontram nas nossas serras são a falta de estradas e caminhos??? Então estes ambientalistas andam sempre aos gritos que tem de haver ordenamento na floresta e estradas para ser mais fácil apagar os fogos, mas neste caso já estão a arranjar problemas por se fazerem estradas nas serras?

Sinceramente, entre uma serra cheia de corços, javalis e veados e com algumas torres eólicas e uns técnicos a terem (muito de vez em quando) de lá ir. Ou uma serra livre dessas torres malvadas, mas com a quantidade de presas que a nossa serra da Estrela tem (perto de zero)... acho que os lobos preferem a 1ª hipótese.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Não sou especialista nesta área, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas parece-me que a abertura de mais acessos em áreas de reduzidas dimensões pode afectar negativamente quer os lobos, quer as suas potenciais presas.

A Serra da Estrela também já tem, pelo menos, um parque eólico.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2010 às 18:24)

O exemplo da Serra da Estrela foi apenas em relação à falta de presas.


É lógico que projectos destes causam necessariamente problemas ás populações selvagens. A minha questão é se os prejuízos são assim tão grandes e se medidas compensação (quando efectivamente implementadas) não acabam por realmente resultar.

Será melhor uma serra sem geradores, mas completamente abandonada, simplesmente com eucaliptais e mato e sem qualquer tipo de fauna? Ou dar-se uma licença para a instalação de alguns geradores, mas obrigar as empresas a criar programas de compensações ambientais que incluam reflorestação com espécies autóctones e reintrodução de fauna?

Convém lembrar que só temos um centro de reprodução de linces em Portugal, porque a UE obrigou o estado português a cria-lo, para compensar a construção de uma barragem.


----------



## duero (9 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> O exemplo da Serra da Estrela foi apenas em relação à falta de presas.
> 
> 
> É lógico que projectos destes causam necessariamente problemas ás populações selvagens. A minha questão é se os prejuízos são assim tão grandes e se medidas compensação (quando efectivamente implementadas) não acabam por realmente resultar.
> ...


----------



## frederico (9 Out 2010 às 21:31)

duero disse:


>



Sim Duero, o centro de recuperação do lince do Algarve foi uma imposição da UE, como contrapartida pela construção da Barragem do Odelouca, a qual inundará uma área que até há pouco tempo atrás terá servido de habitat para esta espécie. O vale do Odelouca é uma zona com uma densidade populacional baixíssima, e seria um excelente local para trabalhar na recuperação desta espécie. Em Portugal nunca houve vontade e iniciativa política em relação à reintrodução do lince-ibérico.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Out 2010 às 21:45)

Acho que ainda não vi este artigo por aqui:



> *Grupo Lobo - Preservar uma espécie em vias de extinção*
> 
> Sobre este animal recaem mitos ancestrais temores e histórias predatórias, de noites de ataques sorrateiros aos rebanhos, de uivos invernais. É mesmo visto, por vezes, como «demoníaco». Ainda assim, o lobo constitui uma espécie que, se não for preservada, corre o risco de caminhar para a extinção, não só no mundo como também em Portugal, onde existem apenas cerca de 300 indivíduos. O Grupo Lobo é uma associação criada para «trabalhar este animal», promovendo medidas de preservação da espécie que atenuem o conflito 'Homem-Lobo' e que «garante as condições do ecossistema onde o animal vive», como nos conta o presidente da instituição, Francisco Petrucci-Fonseca.
> 
> ...


http://www.cafeportugal.net/pages/i...et/pages/dossier_artigo.aspx?id=2492&did=2492


----------



## belem (20 Out 2010 às 22:05)

Esses lobos do Sabugal, são na verdade os do grupo Malcata/Gata.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 16:59)

Grande foto:


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Out 2010 às 18:23)

*II Congresso Luso-Espanhol sobre o Lobo Ibérico (2005)*

Este pdf tem alguns (pequenos) textos interessantes sobre os diferentes estudos que foram apresentados durante este congresso. Posteriormente podemos discutir algumas das conclusões. 

http://www.loboiberico.com/loboiber...rgas/resumenes_congreso_luso-hispano_2005.pdf

Era bom é todos estes estudos estarem disponiveis on-line, mas parece que alguns cientistas portugueses preferem manter top-secret os seus artigos e trabalhos em vez de partilhar os seus conhecimentos e descobertas com toda a gente


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Nov 2010 às 02:11)

Dando uma vista de olhos num forum de caça, até fiquei mal disposto ao ler as opiniões de alguns caçadores portugueses sobre o lobo.

O tópico (com o título "Outra vez esta praga") começa com uma conversa sobre uma hipotética reintrodução de lobos na Serra da Cabreira. O velho mito dos ambientalistas que andam a soltar lobos pelas serras, continua vivo. Depois da queixa inicial, seguem-se as opiniões dos restantes caçadores:



> Avaliem bem a situação e se eles causarem prejuízos, armadilhas com eles mas não digam nada a ninguém ( não devia ter dito isto).





> tenham calma amigos afinal é mais uma espéçei que voçes ficam aí na vossa reserva quando em janeiro fizérem as batidas ás raposas talves eu digo talves ai os soçios da vossa reserva se enganam na cor das raposas que entrem nas portas o calado vence sempre amigos boa sorte e bons tiros.





> É isso mesmo. Pela calada se faz muita coisa.
> Ou melhor dito; há muita maneira de matar pulgas



Claro que também aparecem vários caçadores a defender os lobos. Mas ao ler estes comentários, até dá medo pensar que esta gente anda por aí com armas nas mãos 

http://caes-caca-pesca-natu.forumeiro.net/noticias-f22/outra-vez-esta-praga-t1983.htm


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

Até a mim me dá medo ler estes comentários e mais sou caçador...

Mas felizmente nesse fórum também à bons caçadores, atenção que bons caçadores não são os que matam muito são os que respeitam natureza.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Nov 2010 às 10:32)

^^

Sim, explorei mais um pouco o forum em questão, e fiquei com ideia que muitos dos participantes têm preocupações iguais às que vemos aqui neste forum.

Mas aquele tópico em particular deixou-me mesmo incomodado. Pensava que hoje em dia os lobos já não despertavam este tipo de ódio, ou então só aos pastores (que são cada vez menos).

Qual é o problema daqueles caçadores? Que os lobos comam alguns coelhos ou corços? Não sabem que um local com predadores ajuda a manutenção de populações de presas mais saudáveis e fortes?


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

*O Lobo e os processos de AIA (2010)*






Área de distribuição e localização das alcateias em Portugal, em 2002/2003.
(Adaptado de Pimenta et al., 2005)

http://www.apai.org.pt/m1/1290161685cnai2010lobo.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Parece-me um mapa demasiado optimista para a situação actual. 

Principalmente a mancha a cinzento claro "área de presença regular do lobo". Provavelmente uma boa parte desta área devia ser substituída por uma zona a tracejado (área de presença *irregular *do lobo), nomeadamente a zona entre a Guarda e a fronteira espanhola.


Curiosamente a zona tracejada a sul do Douro é exactamente a área onde neste momento já existem corços, e a tal área à direita da Guarda (a cinzento) é a zona onde ainda não deve ocorrer esta espécie. Parece que os lobos e os corços andam desencontrados a sul do Douro . É uma sorte para os corços e um azar para os lobos


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Seattle92 disse:


> Parece-me um mapa demasiado optimista para a situação actual.
> 
> Principalmente a mancha a cinzento claro "área de presença regular do lobo". Provavelmente uma boa parte desta área devia ser substituída por uma zona a tracejado (área de presença *irregular *do lobo), nomeadamente a zona entre a Guarda e a fronteira espanhola.
> 
> ...




Pelo que sei ocorreu no ano passado ( se é que não foi já este ano) um ataque de lobo a um rebanho de ovelhas na zona da Serra das Mesas, concelho do Sabugal.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

^^

Acredito que sim, mas pelo que se sabe essa presença é neste momento irregular. Não me parece que existam alcateias estáveis na zona, mas sim um ou outro lobo que possa passar por lá ocasionalmente.


----------



## duero (13 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Sim, explorei mais um pouco o forum em questão, e fiquei com ideia que muitos dos participantes têm preocupações iguais às que vemos aqui neste forum.
> 
> ...



*Não sabem que um local com predadores ajuda a manutenção de populações de presas mais saudáveis e fortes?*

Así es. El ciervo había desaparecido en Sanabria hacía décadas, pero en los 60s se reintrodujo de nuevo. Eran ciervos originarios del Sur de España, de Andalucía y reintroducidos en Sanabria, donde hay una gran población de lobos.

Hoy los ciervos cazados en Sanabria son mas grandes, fuertes y con mas puntos en su cornamenta que los ciervos cazados en la localidad de origen. Todo ello gracias al lobo, que realiza un gran trabajo de selección natural.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

^^

Pois é, muitos não devem saber.

Aí está uma acção importante que o ICNB ou grupos ambientais podiam fazer. Em vez de simplesmente dizerem aos caçadores que o lobo é importante para o equilíbrio ambiental e bla bla bla, deviam pegar em estudos concretos que provem a importância dos predadores naturais para a saúde das populações de espécies de caça. 

Eles próprios querem caçar animais com melhores troféus (no caso da caça maior), e a qualidade desses troféus está muito ligada à saúde das populações. Como disseste, os veados da Sanabria são mais fortes e têm troféus (os chifres) mais invejáveis que os da Andaluzia.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2010 às 09:56)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Pois é, muitos não devem saber.
> 
> ...



Também concordo, muitos caçadores ignoram o efeito positivo que os predadores naturais podem ter sobre as espécies cinegéticas...


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Acredito que sim, mas pelo que se sabe essa presença é neste momento irregular. Não me parece que existam alcateias estáveis na zona, mas sim um ou outro lobo que possa passar por lá ocasionalmente.



Parece-me que existe bem mais do que um lobo ou outro (isolado) que passe por lá ocasionalmente.
No grupo Gata/Malcata ainda há lobos, o que se pôe em questão é mais se formam alcateias estáveis e com permanência regular.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

Quem acompanha o fantástico blog http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/ fique a saber que foram colocados os resultados do acompanhamento da alcateia de Bragança durante 2009.

Quem não conhece o blog, visitem-no que vale bem a pena.

Fica aqui uma parte das conclusões:



> Em 2009 foram obtidas na área estudada do Distrito de Bragança 103 fotografias e vídeos de lobo-ibérico, correspondendo a 11% do total de registos obtidos. Destes, quarenta e quatro registos de lobo (43%) foram obtidos durante o dia.
> 
> Verificou-se que tanto no território da Alcateia de Bragança Norte como no território da Alcateia de Bragança Sul, das 3 principais presas (Javali – Sus scrofa-, Veado – Cervus elaphus - e Corço – Capreolus capreolus -), o javali é a espécie mais frequente (16% e 13% dos registos fotográficos obtidos respectivamente), seguido pelo veado (11% e 9% dos registos respectivamente) e depois o corço (entre a 1 a 2% dos registos fotográficos).
> 
> ...



Não é à toa que os lobos do Montesinho são os que estão em melhores condições em Portugal. Têm espaço, sossego, três tipos de caça grossa (javali, corço e veado) e poucos cães assilvestrados. Estes dois últimos pontos explicam o pequeno número de ataques a animais domésticos nesta área, quando comparados com outras zonas de Portugal.

Continuo a achar que a erradicação de cães assilvestrados e o reforço e repovoamento da serras com corços e veados são as únicas formas que temos de salvar o lobo em Portugal.

Em ambas as alcateias, foram confirmadas reproduções


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

http://www.canalup.tv/?menu=vp&id_video=2467#default

http://www.canalup.tv/?menu=vp&id_video=2462#default

Duas reportagens sobre o trabalho do Grupo Lobo


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Não é ibérico, mas merece aqui aparecer 





> *Un lobo radio-marcado en Alemania dispersa hasta Bielorrusia*
> 
> 
> A principios de marzo de 2009, un lobo joven de un año fue marcado con un collar con radio-control in Lausitz (Alemania), con el objetivo de conocer la fase de dispersión de los lobos jóvenes. Sobre finales de abril, este lobo radio-marcado llamado “Alan” dejó el territorio de la manada donde había nacido.
> ...


http://www.loboiberico.com/index.ph...ersa-hasta-bielorrusia&catid=1:timas&Itemid=2


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Aqui está mais um estudo (neste caso uma tese de mestrado) sobre o Lobo Ibérico. Este é de 2010 e segue as populações da zona do Alvão e a forma como a A7 e A24 estão a influenciar as alcateias.

*Contribuição para o Estudo da Ecologia do Lobo Ibérico no Distrito de Vila Real*

http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/2389/1/ulfc090554_tm_Marion_Carreira.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Fev 2011 às 11:22)

Este estudo não tem exactamente boas notícias em relação às populações da zona do Alvão. Mas também não tem apenas más notícias 


A boa notícia é que as passagens inferiores e superiores que foram feitas na A7 e A24 para a circulação de fauna, efectivamente funcionam. Lobos, raposas, texugos, fuinhas,... foram "apanhados" a circular nessas passagens. Já se sabe que as autoestradas são necessárias, mas vamos tentar minimizar os efeitos perversos que elas criam na nossa fauna.


As más notícias é que, coincidindo com a construção e primeiros anos de utilização destas vias, os vestígios de lobos na zona estudada desceram imenso. Entretanto parecem ter vindo a estabilizar.

95% em 2005
81% em 2006
53% em 2007
38% em 2008 
53% em 2009
30% em 2010 (apenas o 1º semestre)



> A construção da A24 iniciou-se em 2005 e apenas terminou em 2007, elaborando-se ainda trabalhos pontuais até ao final desse ano. As obras da A7 começaram em 2005 e acabaram em 2006.




Outra má notícia é a dieta do lobo na zona estudada. 

Ao contrário do que podíamos pensar, até pelo acompanhamento que temos feito noutros threads da expansão das presas selvagens no nosso país, nesta zona o gado doméstico continua a ser (de longe) a base da dieta do lobo.

Caprinos 81,90%
Ovinos 3,45%
Bovinos 1,72%
Equinos 0,86%

Corço 3,45%
Javali 0,86%

Canideos 0,86%
Lagomorfos 6,03%
Aves 0,86%

Ao contrário do que acontece no Montesinho, no Alvão ainda é o gado que sustenta as populações de lobos, o que significa que a guerra lobo-pastor continua tão viva como antes.

Surpreendeu-me especialmente o valor dos javalis (0,86% ?!?!). Os lobos do Alvão são assim tão preguiçosos que só se atiram ás presas fáceis?
De referir também que tal como as autoestradas influenciaram as populações de lobos, também o devem ter feito em relação aos ungulados. Talvez os corços e javalis se tenham afastado um pouco das zonas estudadas.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Aqui está um belo exemplo dos caçadores que queremos em Portugal 



> L*obo salvo por caçadores.*
> Segunda, 27 Dezembro 2010 17:41
> 
> No dia 24/10/2010 pelas 11h00, na Zona de Caça Municipal do Touro, no Concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva, Distrito de Viseu, quando o caçador Carlos Trindade exercia o acto venatório apercebeu-se que os seus cães ladravam de uma forma menos comum. Aproximou-se dos cães e deparou-se com um quadro muito lamentável: um lobo preso num laço pelos quartos traseiros. De imediato retirou os cães do local, telefonou ao Presidente do Clube Desportivo de Caça e Pesca de Vila Nova de Paiva, Sr.João Carlos Rego, cuja associação está filiada na Federação dos Clube de Caça e Pesca do Distrito de Viseu e que é membro da Confederação Nacional dos Caçadores Portugueses, dando-lhe conta do achado. Este, por sua vez, dirigiu-se ao local munido de algumas ferramentas para tentar libertar o lobo. Com alguma paciência e coragem, lá conseguiram cortar o cabo de aço e devolver o lobo à liberdade. (Sem comentários)
> ...


http://www.cncp.pt/index.php/teste/item/81-lobo-salvo-por-caçadores


E já agora, é sempre bom ouvir notícias frescas sobre observações de lobos a sul do Douro, neste caso em Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Duas boas noticias, primeiro ter noticias dos lobos a sul do Douro o que é sempre interessante, e depois é sempre bom ver noticias em que os caçadores não são os maus, mas sim os bons da fita.


----------



## frederico (10 Fev 2011 às 00:58)

Mas o que leva estes tolos a espalhar laços? Porquê?


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2011 às 14:08)

frederico disse:


> Mas o que leva estes tolos a espalhar laços? Porquê?



Provavelmente o laço destinava-se a apanhar javalis, é uma pratica que ainda existe com alguma frequência, infelizmente. 

Os javalis são animais de hábitos, como a maioria dos mamíferos, e tendem a passar sempre nos mesmos sítios deixando marcas que os caçadores chamam de "passagens", é  nesses locais os furtivos montam os laços. Por vezes no fim das caçadas aparecem javalis caçados com patas cortadas devido a esta pratica.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 14:30)

Agora só faltava ler uma notícia com o título: *Lobo salvo por pastores.*


Isso é que ia ser


----------



## lreis (10 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

belem disse:


> Parece-me que existe bem mais do que um lobo ou outro (isolado) que passe por lá ocasionalmente.
> No grupo Gata/Malcata ainda há lobos, o que se pôe em questão é mais se formam alcateias estáveis e com permanência regular.



Parece-me que face ao desenvolvimento de presas do lobo na região entre o Douro e o Tejo torna-se possível que haja um desenvolvimento interessante do lobo em Pt, nesta mesma região.´
O desenvolvimento da população de lobo em Portugal parece-me, no entanto, que será uma possibilidade bastante mais complexa (comparativamente com outros grandes animais da fauna portuguesa), e onde o interface com o Homem, terá uma importância fundamental.
Se existe população animal fortemente afectada pelo furtivismo, será certamente o lobo, tendo em conta a situação em que se encontra actualmente/nos últimos anos.
Relativamente a esta possibilidade de desenvolvimento, estou moderamente pessimista. Existe genericamente uma ausência enorme de controle e hoje em dia, se se tiver as conivências locais adequadas (e basta somente isto), "caça-se" o que se quer, quando se quer, onde se quer e como se quer.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2011 às 23:27)

Seattle92 disse:


> Aqui está um belo exemplo dos caçadores que queremos em Portugal
> 
> 
> http://www.cncp.pt/index.php/teste/item/81-lobo-salvo-por-caçadores
> ...



Muito bem!
Só gostava era de saber o porquê de se dizer depois « Sem comentários».


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Fev 2011 às 20:43)

^^
Acho que o "sem comentários" é para as fotos que se seguiam na notícia (ou seja o lobo preso nos laços.)


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

Falamos muito da questão dos coelhos e como a sua diminuição praticamente acabou com o lince ibérico, no entanto não se fala muito do efeito que isso causou na população de lobos.







Li num blog uma teoria interessante sobre a importância que o coelho tem ou teve na dieta dos lobos, nomeadamente nas populações que existiam na primeira metade do séc XX no sul do país. 

A questão é mais ou menos esta: O que é que os lobos no Algarve e Alentejo comiam?

Corços não haviam, Veados só muito recentemente voltaram a aparecer, Javalis seriam muito poucos. Não sobra grande coisa além de coelhos e lebres. A não ser que se pense que apenas comiam gado domestico.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

AVALIAÇÃO DO ESTADO ACTUAL DO CONHECIMENTO SOBRE OS MAMÍFEROS DO PARQUE NATURAL DO DOURO INTERNACIONAL (2008)



> PRESENÇA E DISTRIBUIÇÃO NO PNDI
> 
> Foram recolhidos 13 excrementos morfometricamente identificados como potencialmente pertencentes a Lobo.
> Destes, 11 foram submetidos a análise genética revelando que, dos oito cuja extracção de DNA foi possível, cinco pertenciam ao género  Canis e três eram de raposa (género  Vulpes). Estes dados revelam uma potencial taxa de identificação correcta por morfometria de 62,5% sugerindo que apenas oito dos 13 excrementos potenciais deverão pertencer a este género. Este facto ainda não exclui a potencial confusão entre excrementos de Lobo e Cão, que apenas é possível de esclarecer através do uso de múltiplos marcadores genéticos (microssatélites). No entanto, tendo em consideração o local onde foram encontrados, é provável que os excrementos sejam de lobo.
> ...



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...3-1B3D8667338B/0/Relat_mamiferos_PNDI2008.pdf

Estes novos dados prometem


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> AVALIAÇÃO DO ESTADO ACTUAL DO CONHECIMENTO SOBRE OS MAMÍFEROS DO PARQUE NATURAL DO DOURO INTERNACIONAL (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, vamos a ver no que dão.
Acho estranho é o ICN estar a divulgar esses dados, quando esses excrementos ainda nem sequer foram analisados e podem até ser de cão.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

> *Quercus diz que foram envenenados 30 lobos em cinco anos*
> 14.03.2011
> José Bento Amaro
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1484750


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1484750




Será que um desses responsáveis é homem para vir aqui discutir as razões dos seus actos?
Acho piada, andar pessoal das reservas de caça envolvido nisso, se eles soubessem algo sobre os animais que tentam gerir nas suas reservas de caça, ficariam a saber que matar lobos é contraproducente com o proceder e a moral de um bom caçador. O lobo melhora os veados, gamos, javalis e corços, não os extermina nem os piora!
Sobre os donos de gado, estes devem contactar os serviços responsáveis mais próximos e estabular ou manter o gado, correctamente. Se querem manter garranos, no meio da Serra, o que esperam que aconteça? É a mesma coisa que estar alguém cheio de fome e meterem-lhe um prato cheio de comida óptima à frente em casa e dizerem-lhe para não comer... Os garranos não estão extintos pelo lobos, estão até bem adaptados à serra, existem é uns desgraçados que acham que podem ter aumentos exponenciais de garranos, em pleno território lobeiro!
Existem subsídios que são devidamente atribuídos, para estas situações específicas. Matar lobos é um acto de tresloucados que nem devia receber qualquer atenção por parte do Ministério, a não ser pesadas multas ou outro tipo de advertências ( de acordo com a economia do empresário).
Além do mais,  andar a envenenar animais, é um acto de uma animalidade inconcebível: não só correm o risco de andar a matar animais que nem lobos são ( na volta até os seus próprios cães)  como o sofrimento provocado pelo veneno é deveras cruel e agonizante.
Gostaria de saber se alguém que mete venenos aí pela Serra à sorte, gostaria de morrer envenenado...


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 23:25)

belem disse:


> Será que um desses responsáveis é homem para vir aqui discutir as razões dos seus actos?
> Acho piada, andar pessoal das reservas de caça envolvido nisso, se eles soubessem algo sobre os animais que tentam gerir nas suas reservas de caça, ficariam a saber que matar lobos é contraproducente com o proceder e a moral de um bom caçador. O lobo melhora os veados, gamos, javalis e corços, não os extermina nem os piora!
> Sobre os donos de gado, estes devem contactar os serviços responsáveis mais próximos e estabular ou manter o gado, correctamente. Se querem manter garranos, no meio da Serra, o que esperam que aconteça? É a mesma coisa que estar alguém cheio de fome e meterem-lhe um prato cheio de comida óptima à frente em casa e dizerem-lhe para não comer... Os garranos não estão extintos pelo lobos, estão até bem adaptados à serra, existem é uns desgraçados que acham que podem ter aumentos exponenciais de garranos, em pleno território lobeiro!
> Existem subsídios que são devidamente atribuídos, para estas situações específicas. Matar lobos é um acto de tresloucados que nem devia receber qualquer atenção por parte do Ministério, a não ser pesadas multas ou outro tipo de advertências ( de acordo com a economia do empresário).
> ...



Será que os pastores têm o mesmo ponto de vista?


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

Lousano disse:


> Será que os pastores têm o mesmo ponto de vista?



Hum?
Os pastores também foram abordados.


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

O que esse artigo diz sobre as reservas de caça é a pura das verdades, há controlo de predadores, eu conheço até uma pessoa que se dedica a fazer esse tipo de chacina no nordeste algarvio! Mata tudo o que seja cegonhas, mochos, corujas, ginetos, raposas, águias, e no futuro matará linces! Os caçadores portugueses, na sua maioria, são uns bárbaros.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 23:32)

belem disse:


> Hum?
> Os pastores também foram abordados.



Não entendi.

Geralmente nessas serras os pastores podem passar nelas vários dias com o seu rebanho e o lobo não é o melhor amigo.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendi.
> 
> Geralmente nessas serras os pastores podem passar nelas vários dias com o seu rebanho e o lobo não é o melhor amigo.



Os pastores quando estão em território de um *Parque Nacional ou Natural * devem entender que estão numa zona com outro tipo de prioridades, além de andar a pastar com o seu gado onde lhes apetece. O lobo existe nestes territórios muito antes dos pastores.
Além de que quando há estragos no gado, o pastor pode telefonar para os serviço competentes, provar o estrago e receber indemnizações.
Agora andar a tentar fazer «justiça» com as próprias mãos, é procurar problemas e dos grandes...


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

frederico disse:


> O que esse artigo diz sobre as reservas de caça é a pura das verdades, há controlo de predadores, eu conheço até uma pessoa que se dedica a fazer esse tipo de chacina no nordeste algarvio! Mata tudo o que seja cegonhas, mochos, corujas, ginetos, raposas, águias, e no futuro matará linces! Os caçadores portugueses, na sua maioria, são uns bárbaros.



Por mim gente dessa fica sem carta de caçador e não pia mais.
E isto é ser amigo.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Abr 2011 às 00:02)




----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2011 às 01:37)

frederico disse:


> O que esse artigo diz sobre as reservas de caça é a pura das verdades, há controlo de predadores, eu conheço até uma pessoa que se dedica a fazer esse tipo de chacina no nordeste algarvio! Mata tudo o que seja cegonhas, mochos, corujas, ginetos, raposas, águias, e no futuro matará linces! Os caçadores portugueses, na sua maioria, são uns bárbaros.



Nem todos os caçadores são assim, alias na maioria não é assim, eu sou caçador e não me incluo nesses a que chamas bárbaros. 

Lá por o Bin Laden ser terrorista a maioria dos Muçulmanos não o são.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Mai 2011 às 17:36)

> *Monitoring of Iberian Wolf expansion in Sabugal – Malcata Region
> *
> Scholarship Fundação Amadeu Dias/Universidade de Lisboa
> André Pinto da Silva
> ...


http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/3199/1/ulsd_re_Andre_Silva_2008_2009.pdf

Aqui está um estudo recente sobre a lobos na área do Sabugal e Malcata.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jun 2011 às 23:28)

arrepiem-se!!


----------



## duero (2 Jun 2011 às 05:56)

Muy bueno.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2011 às 13:25)

Espectacular, um dia gostava de ter a oportunidade de ouvir o uivo dos lobos.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jun 2011 às 14:57)

Também eu


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Jun 2011 às 23:41)

http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/


Bela caçada no Montesinho. Para o veado é que o dia correu mal...


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jul 2011 às 18:14)

Muito do que se tem falado aqui vem de informações retiradas do censo feito em 2003. Mas na realidade nunca tinha visto o próprio documento. Aqui fica para quem estiver interessado. Contem uma descrição de cada alcateia confirmada durante o censo.

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/7A64BCD8-6853-490D-8246-7FD1DF82CE8F/0/Relatorio_lobo.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jul 2011 às 18:21)

Este é o mapa mais interessante que aparece no estudo, já que é fácil identificar o nome das diferentes alcateias.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Ago 2011 às 15:01)

> *Centenas de ovelhas mortas na serra de São Pedro do Sul, lobos ou cães são os suspeitos*
> 17.08.2011 - 14:40 Por Lusa
> 
> Mais de uma centena de ovelhas apareceram mortas na manhã de terça-feira em São Pedro do Sul com ferimentos semelhantes aos provocados por ataques de cães ou lobos.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/cen...do-sul-lobos-ou-caes-sao-os-suspeitos_1507983


----------



## Lisboa001 (20 Ago 2011 às 19:00)

Boas noticias para a população a sul do douro 
http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2011/08/lobo-sul-do-douro-reproducao-em-2010.html


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

Sempre bom ver/ler alguma coisa referente a essa população. Quase clandestinamente lá vai sobrevivendo...


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Set 2011 às 17:35)

O lobo tem feito o seu regresso ao velho continente. Um pouco por todo o lado os números estão a estabilizar e em vários sítios até a aumentar. 

Já se sabia que a Ibéria era quase uma ilha em termos de conservação do lobo na Europa Ocidental. Os países onde existem mais animais são naturalmente as zonas mais selvagens da Escandinávia e menos desenvolvidas da Europa Central e do Leste. 

Ficam aqui 3 exemplos recentes de como as coisas têm mudado na última década. Ou melhor, ficam 2 exemplos porque o terceiro é uma situação aterradora. Como é que um dos países mais ricos do mundo se porta desta maneira (Suiça).


O regresso ao sul de França (cerca de 200 animais actualmente)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14637701

Os medos que um século depois, cerca de 60 lobos provocam na Alemanha.
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,739191,00.html

Como os poucos lobos que se atrevem a entrar nos Alpes Suíços são massacrados (possivelmente existirão 15/20 animais no país)
http://ipsnews.net/news.asp?idnews=53058


Austria, Holanda, Bélgica, UK, Irlanda e Dinamarca não têm lobos em liberdade. É possível que a situação se altere na Áustria nos próximos anos, já que todos os seus vizinhos têm populações desta espécie.


----------



## belem (7 Set 2011 às 19:42)

Se alguém tiver informação sobre os lobos das Serras do Alvão/Marão, ( etc...), por favor que me indique referências, se possível.

Obrigado.


----------



## Lisboa001 (8 Set 2011 às 15:17)

Lobos no alto alentejo, serra de são mamede?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dsc02523x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/dsc02525h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/dsc02524eb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc02526e.jpg/


----------



## belem (8 Set 2011 às 18:06)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Lobos no alto alentejo, serra de são mamede?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dsc02523x.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/dsc02525h.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/dsc02524eb.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc02526e.jpg/



Boa tarde

Nessas fotos existem aspectos que me saltam logo à vista.
Primeiramente, o arco zigomático, no lado esquerdo ( lado direito do animal) está quebrado, sendo uma fractura que se estende ao osso parietal... 
Isso, pode ( repito, pode) explicar a morte do animal ( quanto à origem de tal lesão, tendo em conta a natureza das fotos é impossível de adivinhar). Mas um tiro não seria de descartar...



Quanto à possibilidade de ser um lobo, é algo complicado. Normalmente o lobo tem um  crâneo maior do que o cão, proporcionalmente.
Vejo que esse crâneo tem uns incisivos pouco desenvolvidos, mas isso também pode ser atribuído a desgaste ou a um animal mais velho...

Vejo que a pelagem tem vários tufos de pêlo branco, normalmente um indicativo de ser um animal doméstico.

Por último, reparei que o rostrum é um pouco curto para ser de lobo.
Poderia ser de um lobo jovem, mas os incisivos desgastados, dizem-nos que não...

Eu diria que mais provavelmente trata-se de um cão.


----------



## Lisboa001 (9 Set 2011 às 11:27)

belem disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Nessas fotos existem aspectos que me saltam logo à vista.
> Primeiramente, o arco zigomático, no lado esquerdo ( lado direito do animal) está quebrado, sendo uma fractura que se estende ao osso parietal...
> ...



Okay.. obrigado


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Set 2011 às 15:18)

belem disse:


> Se alguém tiver informação sobre os lobos das Serras do Alvão/Marão, ( etc...), por favor que me indique referências, se possível.
> 
> Obrigado.



Há uns tempos coloquei este post



Seattle92 disse:


> Aqui está mais um estudo (neste caso uma tese de mestrado) sobre o Lobo Ibérico. Este é de 2010 e segue as populações da zona do Alvão e a forma como a A7 e A24 estão a influenciar as alcateias.
> 
> *Contribuição para o Estudo da Ecologia do Lobo Ibérico no Distrito de Vila Real*
> 
> http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/2389/1/ulfc090554_tm_Marion_Carreira.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Lobos no alto alentejo, serra de são mamede?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/dsc02523x.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/dsc02525h.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/dsc02524eb.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/dsc02526e.jpg/



Pois, deve ter sido um belo cão em vida, lobo é que nunca foi


----------



## Lisboa001 (9 Set 2011 às 21:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pois, deve ter sido um belo cão em vida, lobo é que nunca foi



n custou nada perguntar


----------



## Brigantia (13 Out 2011 às 19:51)

> Lobo está a desaparecer das Terras de Aguiar 13/10
> 2011
> às 14:49
> O lobo, que está em regressão na zona do Alvão/Padrela, vai ser uma das espécies em destaque no primeiro "Seminário de Biodiversidade das Terras de Aguiar", que decorre na sexta-feira e no sábado, em Vila Pouca de Aguiar.
> ...



© JN


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Out 2011 às 16:46)

^^

Más notícias . Esperemos que sejam apenas exageros dos grupos ambientalistas. A verdade é que pintam sempre a situação pior do que ela está.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Out 2011 às 16:46)

http://www.vernatureza.org/?p=263


----------



## Brigantia (2 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

Não percebo como do lado de lá da fronteira continua a ser possível abater lobos. Para o próximo ano só para a provincia de Zamora está acordado o abate de 34, dos quais 14 em Aliste e 10 na Sanabria.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

Brigantia disse:


> Não percebo como do lado de lá da fronteira continua a ser possível abater lobos. Para o próximo ano só para a provincia de Zamora está acordado o abate de 34, dos quais 14 em Aliste e 10 na Sanabria.



Provavelmente tomam essa medida devido ao excesso populacional.


----------



## duero (3 Nov 2011 às 13:05)

SANABRIA es la zona con mayor densidad de lobos de Europa Occidental.

La caza también es un negocio que da dinero a los pueblos, permite ganar un poco de dinero y creo que eso es positivo pues asi los lobos tienen mayor aceptación.

No obstante considero que tanto otros gobiernos regionales de España como otros gobiernos nacionales de países no tendrían problemas para pedir varios lobos vivos para repoblar sus zonas.

Tengo entendido que la Junta de Castilla y León ofrecio la posibilidad de enviar lobos a otras regiones del país para repoblar con ellos los montes, pero nadie aceptó la propuesta.

Por último decir que en esa zona el lobo ha sido cazado practicamente desde siempre y aún hoy los lobos existen.


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

^^

Pois, o que não entendo é porque é que outros governos regionais não aproveitam esse excesso de lobos para povoar as suas próprias regiões. A população da serra Morena está quase a desaparecer, na Extremadura entra um ou outro lobo muito raramente, e por aí fora...


----------



## Bergidum (3 Nov 2011 às 17:20)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Pois, o que não entendo é porque é que outros governos regionais não aproveitam esse excesso de lobos para povoar as suas próprias regiões. A população da serra Morena está quase a desaparecer, na Extremadura entra um ou outro lobo muito raramente, e por aí fora...



Son regiones muy ganaderas y el lobo no sería bienvenido...No me imagino introduciendo lobos en Andalucía o Extremadura !!!


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2011 às 10:02)

^^

Eu acho que ficavam muito bem na Sierra Nevada 

E quando falei em Extremadura estava a pensar na Sierra de Gredos, de Francia e de Gata


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Nov 2011 às 09:44)

No Expresso desta semana aparece a conclusão de um estudo em que fica provada a existência de hibridos na Ibéria.

Um dos quatro casos foi encontrado no Minho, e pior, parece que os próprios hibridos já se reproduziram 

Uma nova ameaça...


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2011 às 12:52)

Seattle92 disse:


> No Expresso desta semana aparece a conclusão de um estudo em que fica provada a existência de hibridos na Ibéria.
> 
> Um dos quatro casos foi encontrado no Minho, e pior, parece que os próprios hibridos já se reproduziram
> 
> Uma nova ameaça...



Curioso.

Houve aqui uma premonição.
Ainda há umas 2 semanas alertava o ICN para essa possibilidade ( não conhecia nenhum caso em Portugal, mas estava preocupado).
E também abordei o já conhecido problema de hibridização de gatos selvagens com gatos domésticos.

Em certas zonas, sei que estes problemas não se colocam, mas existem partes que sim e mais vale prevenir que remediar. É que depois, as populações mais marginais poderão contaminar as populações mais nucleares e puras.

É precisar sensibilizar os serviços veterinários, os serviços camarários, etc (...), em especial nas localidades que se situam em zonas chave de conservação para estas espécies. Também nas escolas, este tema devia ser abordado.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Dez 2011 às 14:19)

http://www.vernatureza.org/?p=294

Um video com uns belos exemplares do Gerês


----------



## lreis (16 Dez 2011 às 23:32)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.vernatureza.org/?p=294
> 
> Um video com uns belos exemplares do Gerês



Video muito bom.
O texto que está no VIMEO relebrou-me uma questão que já (me) fiz no passado.
Por vezes é referido que a população de garranos, especialmente em Melgaço, Arcos e Ponte da Barca, tem contribuído para o desenvolvimento da população do lobo. Ou seja, presas: garranos velhos, doentes e jovens.
Existe algum estudo sobre isto? Ou são referências essencialmente especulativas?
Caso se confirme, ainda bem que o dinheiro que se "investe" para o desenvolvimento da população de garranos tem um sentido prático directo. Porque encontro pouco sentido na forma como tem sido feita até à actualidade.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2011 às 09:54)

Não é difícil acreditar que seja verdade. Mas nunca encontrei nada mt especifico sobre isso. Mas também, não é muito fácil encontrar estudos sobre os lobos em Portugal.

São feitos poucos e muitos dos que são feitos não são disponibilizados para a população geral.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Fev 2012 às 18:24)

Aqui fica o link para uma nova iniciativa sobre o lobo em Portugal, mais especificamente sobre a população sul do Douro junto à fronteira.

http://lobonaraia.blogspot.com/


A ver se com o tempo nos trazem boas notícias


----------



## warcast (11 Mar 2012 às 14:25)

pois em Braga mais nomeadamente Gerês nao se fala de outra coisa ja que ha relatos de ataques de lobo iberico aem varios sitios e alguns dos ataques nao se encontram nem peles nem ossos nada simplesmente os animais que pastam na serra desaparecem!


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2012 às 17:02)

warcast disse:


> pois em Braga mais nomeadamente Gerês nao se fala de outra coisa ja que ha relatos de ataques de lobo iberico aem varios sitios e alguns dos ataques nao se encontram nem peles nem ossos nada simplesmente os animais que pastam na serra desaparecem!



Se não se encontram vestígios como podem concluir que são ataques de lobos?


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2012 às 18:29)

Boa, agora até os roubos de gado passam a ser culpa dos lobos


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2012 às 23:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> Boa, agora até os roubos de gado passam a ser culpa dos lobos



Concordo contigo, se não ficaram nenhuns vestígios dos ataques provavelmente é porque não são ataques mas sim roubos de gado.


----------



## lreis (24 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Tanto quanto me lembro ocorreu o ano passado algo equivalente, com um lobo no planalto do Leomil e que depois foi libertado.
Espera-se que este tenha sorte equivalente.


GNR recolheu lobo-ibérico vítima de caça ilegal
Publicado às 09.13 no JN Online


O Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental do Destacamento Territorial de Chaves da GNR recolheu, em Maixedo, concelho de Montalegre, um lobo-ibérico que estava preso por uma pata num laço usado na caça ilegal.

Segundo revela a GNR, a operação foi realizada, no domingo, em colaboração com o Posto Territorial de Montalegre e com o Veterinário Municipal de Montalegre. 

O lobo, ainda jovem, foi entregue ao Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, para receber tratamento das lesões que sofreu enquanto esteve cativo e posteriormente ser libertado. 

Também no domingo, o Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental (NPA) apreendeu, na freguesia de Outeiro, concelho de Montalegre, uma cabra-montês, com 20 quilos, que tinha sido abatida numa ação de caça ilegal. 

Apesar de ter sido encontrada, e apreendida, uma arma de caça calibre 12, não foi possível identificar o autor do crime.


Estas ligações, para serviços externos ao Jornal de Notícias, permitem guardar, organizar, partilhar e recomendar a outros leitores os seus conteúdos favoritos do JN(textos, fotos e vídeos). São serviços gratuitos mas exigem registo do utilizador.


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2012 às 11:31)




----------



## Seattle92 (29 Abr 2012 às 19:23)

Se em Portugal fosse assim... acabavam-se os problemas 



> *Pesquisa derruba teoria do "lobo mau"*
> 
> A alimentação do lobo (Canis lupus) é tema de muitas lendas e fábulas, que pintam o bicho como uma grande ameaça a animais domésticos ou seres humanos. De fato, os lobos são ótimos predadores. O perigo que a espécie representa a humanos e animais domésticos é, no entanto, superestimado, segundo cientistas do Instituto de Pesquisa Senckenberg, na Alemanha. Após anos estudando os hábitos alimentares do animal selvagem, a teoria do 'lobo mau' foi colocada abaixo.
> 
> ...


http://veja.abril.com.br/noticia/ci...ta-do-lobo-e-confirma-ele-nao-e-tao-mau-assim


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2012 às 17:52)

> *Hospital veterinário de Vila Real trata lobo ferido numa armadilha ilegal*
> 
> Um jovem lobo, vítima de uma armadilha ilegal, é por estes dias o paciente mais especial do Hospital Veterinário da Universidade de Vila Real, aonde os médicos veterinários lutam para salvar a pata ferida deste animal protegido.
> 
> ...



Diário de Trás-os-Montes


----------



## João01 (18 Mai 2012 às 21:51)

Aqui deixo um documentário espanhol sobre o Lobo Ibérico.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41798593"]El lobo ib&eacute;rico. La conservaci&oacute;n de una especie clave on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lreis (2 Jun 2012 às 22:26)

Deixo esta artigo de imprensa regional (Jornal do Nordeste, Bragança), sobre o lobo 

http://www.jornalnordeste.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=422&id=17311&idSeccao=3757&Action=noticia


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2012 às 17:41)

> *Lobo-ibérico com pata amputada em armadilha ilegal foi devolvido à liberdade*
> 10.07.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1554331

O título nao parece ter grande ligação com o texto. Pata amputada ou pata ferida?


----------



## João01 (9 Ago 2012 às 19:41)

Aqui fica uma reportagem da TVI sobre o nascimento de duas crias de Lobo - Ibérico no Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã. Para vê-la seleccionem o minuto 28:18.

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/programa/30/128740/13678253


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

Aproveitem e soltem uns quantos na serra da Lousã.

Aquilo já está cheio de veados, corços e javalis. Neste momento é capaz de ser uma das melhores zonas do país para uma alcateia de lobos.


----------



## lreis (1 Set 2012 às 19:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Aproveitem e soltem uns quantos na serra da Lousã.
> 
> Aquilo já está cheio de veados, corços e javalis. Neste momento é capaz de ser uma das melhores zonas do país para uma alcateia de lobos.



A Lousã terá muito provavelmente excelentes condições para o desenvolvimento de populações de lobos.
A libertação de lobos é no entanto um assunto muito polémico, como todos sabemos.
De qualquer forma, se as alcateias a Sul do Douro medrarem, eventualmente com contributos provenientes da raia espanhola, é possível que os lobos cheguem a esta região mais cedo do que pensamos.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2012 às 16:37)

Controlo da população mais ameaçada do país?



> *Ataques de lobos a rebanhos em São Pedro do Sul levam câmara a pedir ajuda*
> 26.10.2012 - 12:20 Por Lusa
> 
> O conjunto montanhoso constituído pelas serras de Montemuro, Gralheira, Arada e Freita alberga as mais importantes alcateias portuguesas a sul do Douro e as mais meridionais da Europa.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/ataques...dro-do-sul-levam-camara-a-pedir-ajuda-1568940


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2012 às 16:46)

Muito estranha essa noticia. Deve ser das poucas regiões do país onde não há corços e javalis em abundância.


----------



## DMigueis (27 Out 2012 às 00:45)

"*Enquanto os projectos de alteração de hábitos alimentares das alcateias não produzem efeitos*, nomeadamente com a reintrodução de espécies que desapareceram destas serras, como o corço, a Câmara de São Pedro do Sul pediu a intervenção do Ministério da Agricultura, nomeadamente uma acção de controlo das alcateias."

Um processo de reintrodução não se resumo a uma permissão, pegar nos bichos e libertá-los na área de interesse...e isso demora o seu tempo. Não é num ano e meio que se obtém resultados.


----------



## DMigueis (27 Out 2012 às 18:08)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...edro-do-sul-aterrorizada-com-ataques-de-lobos

Depois de tanto se falar da campanha para salvar o centro de recuperação do lobo ibérico, vem o jornalismo medíocre da SIC deturpar factos, deturpar a verdade, e incitar à perseguição da espécie mais emblemática de Portugal, e em particular da sua população mais ameaçada (Sul do Douro)!
É triste ver jornalismo de tão baixo nível. Dizem que houve repovoamento de lobo na região de S. Pedro do Sul, quando isso NUNCA aconteceu! Dizem que o lobo é o responsável pela diminuição do número de cabeças de gado de 2500 para 900 em 4 anos, quando isso de certeza não é verdade!
É triste a mesma estação televisiva ter uma programação bastante focada na conservação da natureza, com 2 programas semanais sobre biodiversidade, com várias reportagens recentemente que promovem a conservação da natureza, focando projectos nacionais, que há poucas semanas promoveu e contirbui para o sucesso da campanha para salvar o CRLI, e que agora incita a perseguição e exterminação do lobo na região de S. Pedro do Sul.
Porquê promover a continuidade de um centro de recuperação se depois favorecem a extinção da espécie em estado selvagem? Os animais não foram feitos para estar dentro de uma jaula/cerca.
Tanta incoerência, tanto péssimo jornalismo que impera na SIC. É triste!


----------



## Blooder.PT (27 Out 2012 às 20:48)

DMigueis disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...edro-do-sul-aterrorizada-com-ataques-de-lobos
> 
> Depois de tanto se falar da campanha para salvar o centro de recuperação do lobo ibérico, vem o jornalismo medíocre da SIC deturpar factos, deturpar a verdade, e incitar à perseguição da espécie mais emblemática de Portugal, e em particular da sua população mais ameaçada (Sul do Douro)!
> É triste ver jornalismo de tão baixo nível. Dizem que houve repovoamento de lobo na região de S. Pedro do Sul, quando isso NUNCA aconteceu! Dizem que o lobo é o responsável pela diminuição do número de cabeças de gado de 2500 para 900 em 4 anos, quando isso de certeza não é verdade!
> ...



Primeira participaçao minha neste forum somente para subscrever tudo aquilo que disseste sem retirar uma virgula. 
Cumprimentos a todos e viva o nosso Lobo Ibérico que é LINDO


----------



## DMigueis (27 Out 2012 às 23:59)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Primeira participaçao minha neste forum somente para subscrever tudo aquilo que disseste sem retirar uma virgula.
> Cumprimentos a todos e viva o nosso Lobo Ibérico que é LINDO





Bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## DMigueis (28 Out 2012 às 14:40)

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13728794

Reportagem sobre o mesmo assunto, na TVI, hoje.
Alguém que ainda sabe fazer jornalismo. Imparcial e a ouvir as duas partes. Ainda assim falta ouvir o Grupo Lobo ou ACHLI e também o ICNF.


----------



## lreis (28 Out 2012 às 19:29)

DMigueis disse:


> http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13728794
> 
> Reportagem sobre o mesmo assunto, na TVI, hoje.
> Alguém que ainda sabe fazer jornalismo. Imparcial e a ouvir as duas partes. Ainda assim falta ouvir o Grupo Lobo ou ACHLI e também o ICNF.



A meu ver a questão principal nesta matéria (e no abstrato para o território nacional) é porque se demora/se tem demorado tanto tempo a efectuar  reintroduções. 
Relativamente ao javali, até é um exagero de linguagem, porque este existe na região hà já algum tempo e em número que vai provocando estragos "aprecíáveis". 
Relativamente ao corço, a matéria é importante porque pelo menos na década de 90 foram feitas reintroduções sem saber bem se actualmente a dinâmica da população permite servir de "sustento" cabal ao lobo. 
Ou seja, falar-se agora em novas introduções (de corço ou até de outras espécies... esta seria também uma discussão interessante) pode ser até extemporânea, em teoria.
Por outro lado, esta matéria liga-se frequentemente com o facto de se atribuir a lobos os estragos provenientes de caês/matilhas que são abandonados por caçadores. Não percebi se houve ou não confirmação dos ataques por técnicos conhecedores do assunto.
De qualquer forma, muitas destas matilhas têm provocado estragos em Portugal, como já se referiu aqui (estou em crer) e o Estado tarda em monitorizar e responsabilizar quem criminosamente larga os seus caes na serra, como se descartáveis fossem.


----------



## DMigueis (28 Out 2012 às 21:55)

lreis disse:


> A meu ver a questão principal nesta matéria (e no abstrato para o território nacional) é porque se demora/se tem demorado tanto tempo a efectuar  reintroduções.



Neste caso é preciso ver que uma reintrodução não é nada que se decida hoje e amanhã já lá vamos por os animais.
Um dos responsáveis pela reintrodução do corço nestas serras é a U. Aveiro, que já esteve ligada à reintrodução do veado e corço na Serra da Lousã, que se revelou um sucesso. Por isso, tenho a certeza que na Arada, Freita e Montemuro, a reintrodução do corço vai com certeza ser bem sucedida.



lreis disse:


> Relativamente ao corço, a matéria é importante porque pelo menos na década de 90 foram feitas reintroduções sem saber bem se actualmente a dinâmica da população permite servir de "sustento" cabal ao lobo.



Claro que pode servir de sustento. Se 1000 cabeças de gado (na maioria cabras) servem, 1000 corços também servirão.

O que é importante saber é se realmente o lobo tem preferência por presas silvestres ou domésticas, nunca ponde de parte a disponibilidade de presas silvestres e domésticas na área em questão.



lreis disse:


> Por outro lado, esta matéria liga-se frequentemente com o facto de se atribuir a lobos os estragos provenientes de caês/matilhas que são abandonados por caçadores. Não percebi se houve ou não confirmação dos ataques por técnicos conhecedores do assunto.
> De qualquer forma, muitas destas matilhas têm provocado estragos em Portugal, como já se referiu aqui (estou em crer) e o Estado tarda em monitorizar e responsabilizar quem criminosamente larga os seus caes na serra, como se descartáveis fossem.



Aqui concordo. É muito raro um lobo, que mata para sobreviver, caçar uma cabra e não a comer. E muito menos uma população de lobo tão reduzida matava 1600 cabeças de gado em 4 anos!
O controlo destas matilhas devia ser uma prioridade para o ICNF!
Por outro lado o acompanhamento dos rebanhos por cães de gado também deveria ser mais rigorosa!


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Out 2012 às 09:56)

A reportagem da SIC foi das mais vergonhas que vi na minha vida. A parte em que apresentaram um ex caçador de lobos como um herói que infelizmente já não pode resolver o problema, atingiu um nível nojento.

E o que dizer da afirmação que foram soltos lobos na serra????? Onde é que aquela desculpa de jornalista foi buscar essa informação?

Incrível como se atribuem a 10 ou 15 lobos (não há mais que isso naquela serra) toda aquela mortandade de cabras. Mais engraçado ainda são as cabras que desaparecem de noite sem sequer deixar rasto. Já ouviram falar em ladrões?????

Toda essa história foi má demais para ser verdade. Um grande retrocesso na protecção do lobo ibérico


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2012 às 12:08)

Só agora tive a oportunidade de ver esta reportagem da SIC, de facto muito tendenciosa e incitadora de ódios contra o lobo, um retrocesso na conservação desta espécie emblemática da nossa fauna .


----------



## lreis (29 Out 2012 às 15:34)

DMigueis disse:


> Neste caso é preciso ver que uma reintrodução não é nada que se decida hoje e amanhã já lá vamos por os animais.
> Um dos responsáveis pela reintrodução do corço nestas serras é a U. Aveiro, que já esteve ligada à reintrodução do veado e corço na Serra da Lousã, que se revelou um sucesso. Por isso, tenho a certeza que na Arada, Freita e Montemuro, a reintrodução do corço vai com certeza ser bem sucedida.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMigueis (30 Out 2012 às 00:29)

Quanto à existência de estudos da população a Sul do Douro, não sei se há algum trabalho, mas tenho quase a certeza que haverá algo. Agora, se está disponível para o público em geral é que já tenho mais dúvidas. Mas isso são questões relacionadas com quem trabalha com o lobo, e que não quero discutir aqui.

E julgo que sim, esse raciocínio parece-me algo a ter em conta neste momento, no que diz respeito às reintroduções.


----------



## lreis (30 Out 2012 às 16:55)

DMigueis disse:


> Quanto à existência de estudos da população a Sul do Douro, não sei se há algum trabalho, mas tenho quase a certeza que haverá algo. Agora, se está disponível para o público em geral é que já tenho mais dúvidas. Mas isso são questões relacionadas com quem trabalha com o lobo, e que não quero discutir aqui.
> 
> E julgo que sim, esse raciocínio parece-me algo a ter em conta neste momento, no que diz respeito às reintroduções.



O importante é que o tipo de informação relevante produzida por esses estudos chegue a quem tem a obrigação de planear o futuro. É a materialização da investigação que dará origem a acções concretas e que permitem fazer avançar alguma coisa neste domínio.
Caso contrário...


----------



## lreis (19 Mar 2013 às 16:41)

*Lobo Ibérico - situação no Alvão Marão*

Para vosso conhecimento


NOTA DE IMPRENSA
19 de Março de 2013



QUERCUS ALERTA PARA PERIGO DE EXTINÇÃO A CURTO PRAZO

DO LOBO-IBÉRICO NO PARQUE NATURAL DO ALVÃO

A Quercus vem alertar para possibilidade de virmos a assistir, a muito curto prazo, à extinção da população de lobos no Sítio de Importância Comunitária Alvão-Marão e no Parque Natural do Alvão, dado que a espécie está em iminente risco de desaparecer nestas duas áreas.

Neste momento, as alcateias sobreviventes no SIC Alvão-Marão e no PN do Alvão estão isoladas e o seu sucesso reprodutivo tem sido praticamente nulo. Esta situação teve como principal causa a proliferação de infraestruturas, como vias de comunicação, parques eólicos e seus acessos, as quais provocaram a fragmentação do habitat da espécie e a sua perturbação, através do aumento da presença humana e de veículos automóveis nos seus territórios de caça e de reprodução.

Nova estrada no Parque Natural do Alvão agravará ainda mais a situação

A construção de mais uma nova estrada no Parque Natural do Alvão, promovida pelo Município de Vila Real, é mais uma infraestrutura que trará efeitos negativos nas já ameaçadas alcateias, com a previsível passagem de milhares de carros por ano em locais que atualmente têm uma intensidade quase nula de tráfego automóvel.

Apesar da Lei de Proteção do lobo-ibérico referir que cabe ao Estado “adotar uma política de ordenamento que não desfigure os habitats da espécie e possibilite a recuperação onde ela for possível…” e proibir “a destruição ou deterioração do respectivo habitat” e mesmo a sua “perturbação”, a verdade é que a existência de legislação em nada impede que o Estado Português continue a promover a construção de novas estradas dentro de áreas protegidas, neste caso através de um Município que se apresenta publicamente como grande defensor da conservação da biodiversidade no Alvão-Marão, nomeadamente da acarinhada borboleta-azul.

Talvez por ironia do destino, esta estrada atravessará também uma área de ocorrência da borboleta-azul (Phengaris alcon), pelo que poderá afetar significativamente uma população destas raras borboletas.

Esta estrada acabará ainda com o último percurso pedestre entre Lamas de Olo e Fisgas do Ermelo, o qual é possível fazer atualmente sem a presença significativa de trânsito automóvel. Por outro lado, passará praticamente por cima de um local muito apreciado para a prática balnear, junto à ponte de pedra sobre o Rio Olo.

Deste modo, a Quercus apela ao Município de Vila Real que escolha a proteção da Biodiversidade e que anuncie publicamente o cancelamento do projeto de construção da nova estrada em questão.

Lisboa, 19 de Março de 2013
A Direção Nacional da Quercus - Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza
________________________________________
Para mais informações contactar:
João Branco | 937 788 472
Paulo Lucas | 933 060 123


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Mar 2013 às 15:49)

> *ICNF avisa que construção de estrada no Parque do Alvão tem que minimizar impactos sobre lobos*
> LUSA 26/03/2013 - 11:49
> 
> A *construção de 800 metros* de estrada no Parque Natural do Alvão (PNA), reivindicada pelas populações locais, terá que decorrer entre Agosto e Fevereiro e apenas durante o dia para minimizar os impactos sobre o lobo.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...em-que-minimizar-impactos-sobre-lobos-1589161


Asfaltar 800 metros de uma estrada que já existe? É este o grande problema dos lobos na zona do Alvão? 

A quercus só perde com estas demonstrações extremistas. Se se preocupassem é com a falta de presas naturais e caça furtiva (tanto dos lobos como das presas) em vez de andarem a fazer barulho por causa disto é que faziam bem.

Com estas tretas só conseguem é aumentar o ódio que muita gente naqueles terras tem ao animal: "Se tudo o que pode ser feito para nos melhorar a vida é um problemas por causa dos lobos. Então mais vale a pena acabarmos com os lobos de uma vez por toda."

É normal que muitas pessoas da zona pensem assim.


----------



## boneli (27 Mar 2013 às 22:02)

Como programado decorreu no passado dia 16 de Março, no Centro de Estudos Militares de Almeida o colóquio "Lobo Ibérico na Beira Interior" que contou com diversos convidados, portugueses e espanhóis com trabalho desenvolvido no estudo do Lobo Ibérico. O colóquio foi organizado pela ATN, em parceria com o Grupo Lobo e CIBIO e contou com mais de 60 participantes das mais diversas áreas, muitos deles da região, facto que muito contribuiu para o debate.




Durante a manhã as apresentações centraram-se na distribuição histórica e dinâmica populacional do Lobo, tanto em Portugal como Espanha, permitindo comparar os métodos de actuação e protecção nos diferentes países. De salientar os dados apresentados pelo Duarte Cadete que tem realizado trabalho acerca da população lupina da zona raiana e que indicam uma crescente presença da população de lobo na beira interior. 




Após uma pausa para café foi possível presentear os participantes com duas fotografias de lobo, bem próximo de uma estrada nacional, fotografias essas captadas por um caçador local. Antes do almoço houve ainda tempo para a apresentação do Henrique Pereira dos Santos centrada na alteração do uso do solo nos últimos anos, sobretudo a nível de produção agrícola que muito influenciou a paisagem nos últimos anos e consequentemente a distribuição de animais silvestres.




Para a tarde estavam reservadas mais duas apresentações, uma sobre a iniciativa Rewilding Europe, da qual a ATN é parceira para a região do Oeste Ibérico, e projecto LIFE+ Med Wolf que pretende estudar e melhorar as relações entre populações de lobo e Humana e tem como uma das áreas de intervenção precisamente a beira interior.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Mar 2013 às 10:10)

^^

Estive á procura de informações sobre esse colóquio e ainda não tinha encontrado nada.

É pena que não haja mais informações na net sobre esses estudos, especialmente o do Duarte Cadete. Se alguém tiver alguma coisa...


----------



## boneli (28 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Estive á procura de informações sobre esse colóquio e ainda não tinha encontrado nada.
> 
> É pena que não haja mais informações na net sobre esses estudos, especialmente o do Duarte Cadete. Se alguém tiver alguma coisa...



Se calhar não ajuda muita mas eu retirei esta informação daqui:

http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2012_01_01_archive.html


----------



## lreis (2 Abr 2013 às 00:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...em-que-minimizar-impactos-sobre-lobos-1589161
> 
> 
> Asfaltar 800 metros de uma estrada que já existe? É este o grande problema dos lobos na zona do Alvão?
> ...



Esta tomada de posição da Quercus é um tiro "ao lado do alvo".
Seattle tem razão. O problema do lobo no Alvão e um pouco nas restantes regiões de Portugal onde ele vai existindo reside em duas questões basilares; 1) a caça furtiva, que afecta o lobo bem como numerosas outras espécies animais e  2) a existência de presas naturais, como temos falado amiúde.
Relativamente à 1ª, a situação que se vive em Portugal, ao contrário de um certo pensamento reinante, é profundamente confrangedora, face aos múltiplos indícios que se tem vindo a reunir nos últimos tempos. Tenho aliás dito sobre esta matéria, de forma um pouco quase provocatória, que o Estado quase que desistiu do território, tal é a facilidade com que se executa a caça-furtiva em Portugal, que pode ser à "peça" ou em escala, com igual facilidade, localizada ou dispersa numa região, etc. Atrevo-me a dizer que não poupa 1 hectare do território português, tendo em conta que há poucos anos, pasme-se, uma das mais importantes zonas de caça totalmente vedada em Portugal, confessou que tinha dificuldade em controlar a caça furtiva (maior) no seu interior.
Enfim, estou em crer que se  os 2 pontos atrás referidos estivessem resolvidos, podia-se alcatroar a estrada, como mais alguma que lá exista ainda, que não deverá vir dai situação muito preocupante.
Se não compare-se que a situação que o lobo vive, a cerca de 50 a 100 km ao lado, por exemplo, no planalto do Barroso, zona "cheia" de estradas, e onde aparenta que a situação do lobo não piorou, pelo menos.


----------



## frederico (2 Abr 2013 às 22:33)

Existe controlo de predadores em Portugal, feito de forma ilegal. Não escapa nada, cegonhas, mochos, corujas... é tudo morto. E conheço quem o faça numa reserva de caça na zona de Alcoutim-Mértola.


----------



## lreis (3 Abr 2013 às 13:51)

frederico disse:


> Existe controlo de predadores em Portugal, feito de forma ilegal. Não escapa nada, cegonhas, mochos, corujas... é tudo morto. E conheço quem o faça numa reserva de caça na zona de Alcoutim-Mértola.



A juntar às questões de caça furtiva e ausência de presas.
Esta situação tem potencial para contribuir para a "destruição" da fauna em causa. Sobretudo, se for feita de forma sistemática e com dimensão territorial.
Como também aqui, vamos em "roda livre", em termos de execução de actividades de controlo nesta matéria...
Verdade seja dita que felizmente, de Norte a Sul, vão existindo muitas Zonas de Caça conscienciosas que com os meios à sua altura combatem estas situações.
Mas basta que haja meia-dúzia que roam a corda, para as perdas poderem ser consideráveis.
By the way, a morte da águia-imperial junto do Guadiana, se a memória não me falha, há cerca de 2 ou 3 anos, resultou em algum processo concreto?


----------



## lreis (7 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

lreis disse:


> A juntar às questões de caça furtiva e ausência de presas.
> Esta situação tem potencial para contribuir para a "destruição" da fauna em causa. Sobretudo, se for feita de forma sistemática e com dimensão territorial.
> Como também aqui, vamos em "roda livre", em termos de execução de actividades de controlo nesta matéria...
> Verdade seja dita que felizmente, de Norte a Sul, vão existindo muitas Zonas de Caça conscienciosas que com os meios à sua altura combatem estas situações.
> ...



Pelo caracter aparentemente inovador, transcrevo uma pequena noticia que saiu hoje publicada no DN, página 23, caderno principal, canto superior direito, apesar de ter imprecisões e elementos não totalmente claros:

"ESTADO CULPADO POR ATAQUES DE LOBOS
O tribunal condenou o ICNF [vem por extenso], organismo sob alçada do Ministério do Ambiente, a pagar uma indemnização de 5000 euros pelos danos patrimoniais dos ataques dos lobos do Parque Nacional do Alvão aos animais de uma exploração agrícola. O Estado não procedeu à reintrodução de espécies que são presas naturais do lobo, como o corço, veado ou coelhos."
--------------------

Tomando como verdadeiros os contornos gerais desta notícia, existe uma questão que em meu entender  parece inovador, quem sabe a poder fazer jurisprudência. A de serem assacadas responsabilidades ao Estado por via da inação na melhoria das condições de sobrevivência de uma espécie animal (o lobo), a qual acarreta prejuízos quantificáveis a privados. 
Se a moda pega, vai haver pano para mangas...
Esta questão liga-se com uma questão que referi na BIOSFERA, num passado recente, relacionada com o custo das indecisões ou decisões tardias por parte do Estado no que respeita à libertação de populações de espécies como o corço, veado, cabra selvagem, etc.
O Estado antes já era acusado de ser causador objetivo de prejuízos por libertação de indivíduos destas populações (Lousã, por exemplo). Agora, através desta decisão, passa a também a vingar uma outra leitura; o do Estado dever ativamente contribuir para o restabelecimento da cadeia trófica de espécies como o lobo, sob pena da inação ser vista como uma omissão grave a qual pode acarretar prejuízos claros para alguns e, portanto, ser abrangível por pedidos de indemnização.
Espero, a ser verdade esta situação relatada pelo DN, que o Estado seja mais proactivo porque, assim como assim, pode sempre ser acusado. Ou porque fez ou porque deixou de fazer.


----------



## boneli (23 Abr 2013 às 14:16)

Acabei de ver uma noticia referente a um ataque de Lobo a ovelhas numa aldeia da Guarda. Fiquei admirado pois pensava que o Lobo ja estava extinto naquela região. Depois o reporter ainda acrecenteu que o instituto de conservação da Natureza confirmou a existência de uma alcateia naquela região, uma na zona de Almeida e mais uma no Sabugal!!!
Eu muito sinceramente pensava que o  Lobo já não parava por esta região algumas dezenas de anos estando confinado a Norte do Douro e algumas (poucas) a Sul do Douro mas em Conclehos próximos deste rio.

Eu gostava de saber se estas alcateias ainda são alcateias que restam da população a Sul do Douro ou se vêm de Espanha?


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Abr 2013 às 10:11)

Tinha metido este mapa há uns tempos. Mas isto é do census de 2003 se não me engano.



Seattle92 disse:


> Este é o mapa mais interessante que aparece no estudo, já que é fácil identificar o nome das diferentes alcateias.



Na altura apontavam como provável a existência de uma alcateia entre Almeida e Sabugal. Entretanto passaram 10 anos e a situação até pode ter melhorado. Pelo menos em termos de presas já sabemos que a região está bem servida de corços e javalis, coisa que não acontecia assim tanto há uma década atrás.


----------



## lreis (24 Abr 2013 às 14:31)

Seattle92 disse:


> Tinha metido este mapa há uns tempos. Mas isto é do census de 2003 se não me engano.
> 
> 
> 
> Na altura apontavam como provável a existência de uma alcateia entre Almeida e Sabugal. Entretanto passaram 10 anos e a situação até pode ter melhorado. Pelo menos em termos de presas já sabemos que a região está bem servida de corços e javalis, coisa que não acontecia assim tanto há uma década atrás.



Provavelmente, como muitos que acompanham estes assuntos, esperava-se o surgimento desta noticia nos _media_ a qualquer momento.
Nos últimos tempos e uma vez que tenho ligações à região, fui auscultando elementos da população local (a Norte da Guarda), no sentido de recolher indícios sobre a passagem de lobo pela região, uma vez que era garantido que pelo menos uma alcateia deambulava entre a Guarda, Sabugal, Pinhel e Almeida.
A maioria das respostas variava entre a incredulidade e o desconhecimento global da situação da população animal em causa. Isso do lobo, é coisa do passado, diziam muitos...
Entretanto, existem presas naturais (corço e javali) enquanto ao nível de efetivos pecuários explorados extensivamente, aparenta ter diminuído o número de cabeças de ovelha e cabra, exploradas dessa forma.
É importante acompanhar agora a reação local à emergência desta situação, uma vez que a zona em causa tem elevados indícios de atos ilegais associados à caça.


----------



## boneli (24 Abr 2013 às 18:44)

lreis disse:


> Provavelmente, como muitos que acompanham estes assuntos, esperava-se o surgimento desta noticia nos _media_ a qualquer momento.
> Nos últimos tempos e uma vez que tenho ligações à região, fui auscultando elementos da população local (a Norte da Guarda), no sentido de recolher indícios sobre a passagem de lobo pela região, uma vez que *era garantido que pelo menos uma alcateia deambulava entre a Guarda, Sabugal, Pinhel e Almeida.*A maioria das respostas variava entre a incredulidade e o desconhecimento global da situação da população animal em causa. Isso do lobo, é coisa do passado, diziam muitos...
> Entretanto, existem presas naturais (corço e javali) enquanto ao nível de efetivos pecuários explorados extensivamente, aparenta ter diminuído o número de cabeças de ovelha e cabra, exploradas dessa forma.
> É importante acompanhar agora a reação local à emergência desta situação, uma vez que a zona em causa tem elevados indícios de atos ilegais associados à caça.




Sim de facto eu fiquei admirado pela noticia, pois sempre pensei que o Lobo extava extinto nessa região e já á uns bons anos...bem pelo menos era o que os entendidos e os livros diziam! Mas curiosamente o que o técnico do ICN diz é que para além desta Alcateia na Guarda existem mais duas, uma no Sabugal e outra na região de Almeida que anda por Portugal e Espanha.
Acho que isto mostra a forma como este animal resiste à intervençaõ do Homem e claro mostra também que bastava um programa bem feito e estroturado de proteção do Lobo que este iria aumentar a sua população!!!
Claro que ha mais resitência por parte das populações em comparação ao Lince por exemplo pois são animais diferentes...não sei digo eu.


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Abr 2013 às 18:47)

Pelo que percebo é junto ao IP5, a 15 km da Guarda.



> Os lobos são suspeitos de terem atacado um rebanho numa propriedade agrícola de Granja do Jarmelo, concelho da Guarda, e de terem matado 20 ovelhas, disse esta segunda-feira à agência Lusa o seu proprietário.
> 
> Segundo João Martins, o rebanho de 40 ovelhas estava no cercado, no campo, e foi atacado, no domingo, pelos lobos, causando a morte a metade dos animais.
> 
> ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...que-granja-do-jarmelo-tvi24/1442096-4071.html


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Abr 2013 às 18:49)

Interessante como andam ali por perto mas não se aventuram na Serra da Estrela. Pelo menos já há muito anos que não há notícias disso.

Parece que o raio da serra tem um repelente anti grandes mamiferos


----------



## lreis (15 Mai 2013 às 15:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Interessante como andam ali por perto mas não se aventuram na Serra da Estrela. Pelo menos já há muito anos que não há notícias disso.
> 
> Parece que o raio da serra tem um repelente anti grandes mamiferos



Se a memória não me falha, dou-vos indicação que no domingo, veio publicado no DN, uma pequena notícia sobre o relato de um alegado ataque de lobo a um rebanho de ovelhas em Mogadouro.
Terão ficado seriamente feridas diversas ovelhas mas não se relatava nesse dia a morte de qualquer uma.
A ocorrência tinha sido transmitida às autoridades competentes para acompanhamento destas matérias.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2013 às 17:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Tinha metido este mapa há uns tempos. Mas isto é do census de 2003 se não me engano.



Em Montemuro-Leomil-Lapa há bastante tempo que não oiço falar em lobos.
Raposas sim, agora lobos...

Há que referir que nos últimos 10 anos, as cabeças de gado devem ter caído para menos de metade na região. Deu-se a construção da A24 que passa entre Leomil e Montemuro e uma enorme desflorestação até ao final da década.

Nos últimos 5 anos, ecludiram parques eólicos por todo o lado, mas também há muita floresta em crescimento. Nomeadamente em Leomil. Essencialmente pinhal e eucaliptal, sendo que estes últimos foram introduzidos recentemente.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mai 2013 às 18:05)

> *Alto Minho com meia centena de lobos mas metade das alcateias são frágeis *
> Lusa
> 29 Mai, 2013, 18:44
> 
> ...


© RTP


Relamente já era altura de fazerem novos censos nacionais.


----------



## lreis (8 Jun 2013 às 17:03)

Brigantia disse:


> © RTP
> 
> 
> Relamente já era altura de fazerem novos censos nacionais.



Sim, especialmente para se perceber melhor como estão os números a evoluir nas zonas de maior fragilidade Montemuro-Leomil-Lapa, Trancoso-Guarda-Sabugal, e a zona mais litoral de Viana do Castelo (a poente da A3, salvo erro). Também tenho curiosidade para perceber no global como evoluem os números na zona sul do eixo Marão-Alvão e na serra da Padrela.


----------



## DMigueis (10 Jun 2013 às 11:24)

lreis disse:


> Sim, especialmente para se perceber melhor como estão os números a evoluir nas zonas de maior fragilidade Montemuro-Leomil-Lapa, Trancoso-Guarda-Sabugal, e a zona mais litoral de Viana do Castelo (a poente da A3, salvo erro). Também tenho curiosidade para perceber no global como evoluem os números na zona sul do eixo Marão-Alvão e na serra da Padrela.



Apesar de não ser algo global, que acho que era o que deveria haver, ainda assim, a ACHLI e o Grupo Lobo continuam a monitorizar, pelo menos, algumas das populações.

http://www.loboiberico.org/pt/projectodetalhe/16/54


----------



## lreis (11 Jun 2013 às 10:26)

DMigueis disse:


> Apesar de não ser algo global, que acho que era o que deveria haver, ainda assim, a ACHLI e o Grupo Lobo continuam a monitorizar, pelo menos, algumas das populações.
> 
> http://www.loboiberico.org/pt/projectodetalhe/16/54



Agradeço a informação que tem elementos muito interessantes.
Esperemos agora que vão tornando público alguns resultados, mesmo que sujeitos a algum "filtro orientado" para proteção das alcateias visadas.
Os projetos aparentam ser consistentes e adequados.
Talvez a maior interrogação surgiu da leitura relativa ao projeto de "Áreas sem atividade venatória (....O objetivo principal deste projeto é a criação de áreas sem atividade venatória para a fauna onde estas não existam e/ou a sua relocalização de forma a criar zonas mais efetivas para o lobo na sua localização e dimensão....)".
Acho que se justifica em pleno, mas tal como a situação atual no terreno se apresenta, isto é como assim dizer, um "objetivo intangível" ou uma "utopia positiva" (para o caso dos que acham que algumas não são positivas...).
De qualquer forma, forma são estas as ideias que nos devem mover.


----------



## Blooder.PT (11 Jun 2013 às 20:36)

Reportagem sobre o lobo iberico daqui a nada na SIC!


----------



## Blooder.PT (11 Jun 2013 às 21:53)

Excelente reportagem da sic  imparcial a contar tudo tal como é a mostrar os "dois lados" e a passar a mensagem de que é possível lobos e humanos coabitarem lado a lado


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2013 às 04:37)

Vi a reportagem. Afinal os pastores têm boa parte da culpa nos ataques. Deixam os rebanhos sem cão de guarda e sem vigilância, fora de cercas. É fundamental aumentar as populações de veado e corço, pena terem focado pouco a questão da recuperação das populações de presas. Recordo que devido à caça, desflorestação e campanhas do trigo o veado esteve quase extinto em Portugal!


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Jun 2013 às 10:19)

Gostei da reportagem. Boa maneira de limparem a imagem depois daquele desastre que foi uma reportagem sobre ataques de lobos há uns meses atrás.

Gostava que tivessem referido um pouco melhor a questão das presas naturais (apenas apareceu um veado numa imagem rápida), em vez do típico cliché "acabaram com as presas naturais por isso o lobo passou para os rebanhos". Isso é conversa completamente desactualizada, há mais de um século que não haviam tantas presas naturais como há hoje em dia. Aí sim os rebanhos eram as únicas opções.

Quem acompanha os tópicos do corço e veado aqui no forum sabe que há 100 anos atrás essas espécies simplesmente não existiam no país (com a excepção de algumas tapadas cercadas no caso do veado e o PNPG e Alvão no caso do corço). A autentica recolonização do javali (quase em forma de praga em alguns sítios) também é bem conhecida.


Gostei muito de ouvir os números do lobos na área do Montesinho. Cerca de 40% da população do país e apenas 7% dos ataques. Não ligaram isso ao facto de ser a única área do país onde o lobo encontra corços e veados com abundância, mas apenas aos programas feitos com os pastores. De certeza que ambos os pontos são importantes e devem ser seguidos no resto do país.


----------



## lreis (12 Jun 2013 às 15:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Gostei da reportagem. Boa maneira de limparem a imagem depois daquele desastre que foi uma reportagem sobre ataques de lobos há uns meses atrás.
> 
> Gostava que tivessem referido um pouco melhor a questão das presas naturais (apenas apareceu um veado numa imagem rápida), em vez do típico cliché "acabaram com as presas naturais por isso o lobo passou para os rebanhos". Isso é conversa completamente desactualizada, há mais de um século que não haviam tantas presas naturais como há hoje em dia. Aí sim os rebanhos eram as únicas opções.
> 
> ...



Não vi a reportagem. Tenho pena, pode ser que volte a dar.
Concordo com a opinião que temos de aumentar esforços com vista a aumenta presas naturais: veado e corço, uma vez que relativamente ao javali já não é necessário muito mais.
Faço no entanto uma pergunta, sem grandes estudos de base: e o gamo? nunca falamos de gamo como possibilidade de presa para o lobo.
Em termos de território potencial de ocupação penso que existe uma sobreposição assinalável.
No passado, do meu conhecimento, já existiu um ensaio/cercado na região Norte dedicado a estes animais.
Existem razões superiores para não se falar desta espécie?
Será que pode ser um fonte de prejuízos grandes como o veado e portanto menos adequada?


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2013 às 16:42)

lreis disse:


> Não vi a reportagem. Tenho pena, pode ser que volte a dar.
> Concordo com a opinião que temos de aumentar esforços com vista a aumenta presas naturais: veado e corço, uma vez que relativamente ao javali já não é necessário muito mais.
> Faço no entanto uma pergunta, sem grandes estudos de base: e o gamo? nunca falamos de gamo como possibilidade de presa para o lobo.
> Em termos de território potencial de ocupação penso que existe uma sobreposição assinalável.
> ...



Vi ontem no site da SIC, mas paga-se 60 cêntimos.


----------



## Johnny (3 Jul 2013 às 00:14)

Depois de tantos anos de "busca" e dedicação à serra do Gerês e seus "habitantes" selvagens, o Rui Barbosa concretizou um sonho...

Vejam no blog dele:



http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/search?updated-max=2013-06-30T22:09:00+01:00&max-results=15


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Jul 2013 às 11:53)

Muito bom, deve ser uma maravilha quando alguém se depara com uma situação dessas. 


É interessante também saber que os lobos andam no topo das serras do parque, exactamente nos mesmos sítios que as cabras montês frequentam. Pena ainda não termos acesso a estudos que nos mostrem a importância desta espécie na dieta dos lobos do PNPG.

Isto não só é relevante para o lobo como para a própria população de cabras montês. Todos conhecemos os malefícios de termos uma espécie "nova" num habitat sem um predador natural.


----------



## Bergidum (5 Jul 2013 às 20:09)

Johnny disse:


> Depois de tantos anos de "busca" e dedicação à serra do Gerês e seus "habitantes" selvagens, o Rui Barbosa concretizou um sonho...
> 
> Vejam no blog dele:
> 
> ...



Este agricultor de Zamora los vió más cerca:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2013/07/04/vecino-vadillo-topa-tres-lobos/690223.html


----------



## DMigueis (6 Jul 2013 às 13:25)

Seattle92 disse:


> Muito bom, deve ser uma maravilha quando alguém se depara com uma situação dessas.
> 
> 
> É interessante também saber que os lobos andam no topo das serras do parque, exactamente nos mesmos sítios que as cabras montês frequentam. Pena ainda não termos acesso a estudos que nos mostrem a importância desta espécie na dieta dos lobos do PNPG.
> ...




São poucas, e ainda recentes, as populações de cabra-montês em território de lobo. Por outro lado, o terreno onde a cabra-montês se refugia é de difícil acesso para o lobo, dificultando a sua predação. É preciso dar tempo ao lobo para se adaptar a uma nova presa, uma vez que são já muitas décadas sem a ter disponível.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Jul 2013 às 18:18)

São recentes, não são poucas.


Em 2003 eram 75 animais, em 2010 já tinham passado para cerca de 450.

Não me admirava que neste momento já ultrapassassem o milhar de exemplares.


----------



## DMigueis (7 Jul 2013 às 01:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> São recentes, não são poucas.
> 
> 
> Em 2003 eram 75 animais, em 2010 já tinham passado para cerca de 450.
> ...



Estava a referir-me ao número de populações e não ao número de animais.
Os últimos resultados que foram apresentados o ano passado apontam para 500 a 600 animais, no Gerês.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:57)

^^

Quem sabe se o abrandamento da taxa de crescimento das populações não se deve já ao efeito da predação?


----------



## DMigueis (9 Jul 2013 às 05:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Quem sabe se o abrandamento da taxa de crescimento das populações não se deve já ao efeito da predação?



Fazendo contas muito simples, e desprovidas de sentido ecológico, não se verifica abrandamento do crescimento.

(450-75)/(2010-2003) dá aproximadamente um aumento de 50 animais por ano.

de 2010 a 2012, 450+100=550

Não tem qualquer significado do ponto de vista de dinâmica populacional, mas também não parece demonstrar nem um aumento nem diminuição da taxa de crescimento.

Do mesmo modo, não serve para comprovar ou contrariar a hipótese de predação, seja pelo lobo ou pela águia-real.


Boa notícia para a região, o aumento aparente nos avistamentos de grifos, no Gerês. Aí já acredito que a cabra bem como os outros ungulados, com o seu aumento e consequentemente aumento da disponibilidade de alimento para necrófagos, possa ter alguma influência.


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Jul 2013 às 14:05)

Se achas que 50 animais por ano quando haviam 100 fêmeas comparando com os mesmo 50 havendo umas 250, não é um abrandamento no ritmo de crescimento...


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2013 às 19:40)

Seattle92 disse:


> Se achas que 50 animais por ano quando haviam 100 fêmeas comparando com os mesmo 50 havendo umas 250, não é um abrandamento no ritmo de crescimento...



Também é possível que o abrandamento do crescimento da população seja devido a outros factores nomeadamente a saturação do habitat  preferencial da espécie naquela zona (afloramentos rochosos e escarpas).


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Jul 2013 às 23:25)

^^

Óbvio que sim, nem eu disse que foi o lobo que causou isso. Limitei-me a levantar a hipóteses da predação pelo lobo já começar a ter influência no crescimento, coisa que não parece ter havido nos primeiros anos em que o crescimento foi explosivo.


----------



## DMigueis (10 Jul 2013 às 14:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Óbvio que sim, nem eu disse que foi o lobo que causou isso. Limitei-me a levantar a hipóteses da predação pelo lobo já começar a ter influência no crescimento, coisa que não parece ter havido nos primeiros anos em que o crescimento foi explosivo.



Exacto, a perspectiva do maior numero de fêmeas tem lógica. Escapou-me ^^,


Há realmente muitos factores que podem ter influência nesse abrandamento, e é difícil dizer qual o que mais significado tem.
Está documentado a influência da densidade, sendo que para densidades elevadas, a taxa de reprodução é menor. claro que isso estará relacionado com a predação, com a disponibilidade alimentar, em algumas espécies até poderá estar relacionado com a competição intra-específica.
Para confirmar a predação da cabra pelo lobo, só mesmo através de um estudo da dieta alimentar do lobo.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2013 às 13:47)

> *Abatido a tiro mais um lobo-ibérico seguido com colar GPS
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Continua...


----------



## Blooder.PT (4 Nov 2013 às 15:48)

Cada vez ganho mais ódio aos caçadores... no coments


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2013 às 15:59)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Cada vez ganho mais ódio aos caçadores... no coments




Quem faz isso não são os caçadores, são os destruidores ou furtivos, os verdadeiros caçadores têm o maior respeito pela natureza e pelas suas presas.


----------



## Blooder.PT (4 Nov 2013 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> Quem faz isso não são os caçadores, são os destruidores ou furtivos, os verdadeiros caçadores têm o maior respeito pela natureza e pelas suas presas.



Contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão os caçadores que respeitam a natureza... A maioria tudo o que mexe é para matar!


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2013 às 18:14)

Não será bem assim


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão os caçadores que respeitam a natureza... A maioria tudo o que mexe é para matar!



Desculpa a sinceridade mas na minha opinião estás completamente alheado da realidade, basta ires ao tópico do lince para veres que não é bem assim como pensas. 

Os caçadores são dos maiores interessados em que os animais continuem a existir e sabem que se caçarem tudo hoje amanha não têm nada, quanto ao lobo morto a tiro trata-se de vandalismo/crime nada tem a ver com a caça pois o lobo nem sequer é uma espécie cinegética, quem fez semelhante atrocidade é apenas um destruidor nunca um caçador, gente estúpida há em todo o lado infelizmente.


----------



## Blooder.PT (4 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

E expliquem-me uma coisa... Qual é o sentido de haver uma zona de caça em pleno Parque Nacional Peneda-Geres? Juro que não compreendo...


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2013 às 12:39)

Blooder.PT disse:


> E expliquem-me uma coisa... Qual é o sentido de haver uma zona de caça em pleno Parque Nacional Peneda-Geres? Juro que não compreendo...



Na minha opinião se for feita uma gestão correta a actividade cinegética é compatível com a existência de áreas protegidas. 

Voltando ao lobo morto a tiro, pode muito bem ter sido um pastor revoltado pelos ataques aos rebanhos e cujas indemnizações demoram uma eternidade a chegar, mas isto já sou eu a supor...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2013 às 15:32)

Concordo com o MSantos, realmente um bom caçador até é algo necessário, tendo em conta que muitas regiões ainda não estão prontas para o ecoturismo e outras formas de aproveitamento sustentável de recursos e que de outra forma seria impossível proteger várias zonas naturais.

Além de que a caça (se for bem planeada) é uma forma muito mais amiga do ambiente de obter carne, pois os animais que usamos para alimento, não estão enfiados em gaiolas a comer alimentos artificiais e a viver em condições degradáveis. Fora a produção biológica, a caça é uma alternativa muito mais saudável, nessa perspetiva.

Mas realmente é uma vergonha o sucedido...

Outra coisa que não me agrada nada, é a quantidade de cães que alguns caçadores têm, e mesmo fora do período de caça por vezes largam os animais nos campos, e volta e meia aparecem animais selvagens mortos.
Então esses senhores, que se dizem tão conhecedores do campo, não sabem que estão a destruir e a afugentar a caça, que tanto querem ver quando chega a época venatória?

Não sabem que os animais para se reproduzirem precisam de zonas de refúgio e de tranquilidade?


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

belem disse:


> Concordo com o MSantos, realmente um bom caçador até é algo necessário, tendo em conta que muitas regiões ainda não estão prontas para o ecoturismo e outras formas de aproveitamento sustentável de recursos e que de outra forma seria impossível proteger várias zonas naturais.
> 
> Além de que a caça (se for bem planeada) é uma forma muito mais amiga do ambiente de obter carne, pois os animais que usamos para alimento, não estão enfiados em gaiolas a comer alimentos artificiais e a viver em condições degradáveis. Fora a produção biológica, a caça é uma alternativa muito mais saudável, nessa perspetiva.
> 
> ...



Da minha experiência como caçador posso dizer que nunca vi uma colega de caça a abandonar um cão propositadamente, e estou certo que a grande maioria dos caçadores não o faz porque têm gosto pelos seus cães. 

Os cães que aparecem abandonados nos campos são muitas vezes cães que se perdem dos donos durante a actividade cinegética, por vezes acontece ou porque são novos e se assustam com o som dos tiros ou porque vão atrás de uma peça de caça e afastam-se perdendo-se do dono, é triste quando acontece, eu já recolhi alguns cães perdidos no campo que provavelmente ficaram nessa situação. 

É claro que há gente sem escrúpulos que abandona os cães mas isso é um fenomeno que está muito para alem da caça, ou não estivessem algumas das nossas cidades repletas de cães abandonados apenas porque já não têm aquele aspecto fofinho que tinham quando era cachorros.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2013 às 16:55)

MSantos disse:


> Da minha experiência como caçador posso dizer que nunca vi uma colega de caça a abandonar um cão propositadamente, e estou certo que a grande maioria dos caçadores não o faz porque têm gosto pelos seus cães.
> 
> Os cães que aparecem abandonados nos campos são muitas vezes cães que se perdem dos donos durante a actividade cinegética, por vezes acontece ou porque são novos e se assustam com o som dos tiros ou porque vão atrás de uma peça de caça e afastam-se perdendo-se do dono, é triste quando acontece, eu já recolhi alguns cães perdidos no campo que provavelmente ficaram nessa situação.
> 
> É claro que há gente sem escrúpulos que abandona os cães mas isso é um fenomeno que está muito para alem da caça, ou não estivessem algumas das nossas cidades repletas de cães abandonados apenas porque já não têm aquele aspecto fofinho que tinham quando era cachorros.





Pois eu já vi caçadores a abandonarem cães e fazem-no quando são velhos, e é prática comum. 

Assim como é prática comum o controle de predadores nas reservas de caça, matam tudo até cegonhas. Matam mochos, corujas, raposas, sacarrabos, corvos, tudo.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2013 às 16:56)

MSantos disse:


> Na minha opinião se for feita uma gestão correta a actividade cinegética é compatível com a existência de áreas protegidas.
> 
> Voltando ao lobo morto a tiro, pode muito bem ter sido um pastor revoltado pelos ataques aos rebanhos e cujas indemnizações demoram uma eternidade a chegar, mas isto já sou eu a supor...



Por uma questão de princípios, não deveria haver caça em reservas. Se são santuários da Natureza, não deveria haver espaço para morte.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Nov 2013 às 18:56)

A mim faz-me confusão como se pode ter prazer em andar a disparar contra animais... mas pronto. Não é uma questão de controlo de população animal, conheço vários caçadores e eles adoram matar e ver o sofrimento dos animais enquanto morrem...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2013 às 19:23)

MSantos disse:


> Da minha experiência como caçador posso dizer que nunca vi uma colega de caça a abandonar um cão propositadamente, e estou certo que a grande maioria dos caçadores não o faz porque têm gosto pelos seus cães.
> 
> Os cães que aparecem abandonados nos campos são muitas vezes cães que se perdem dos donos durante a actividade cinegética, por vezes acontece ou porque são novos e se assustam com o som dos tiros ou porque vão atrás de uma peça de caça e afastam-se perdendo-se do dono, é triste quando acontece, eu já recolhi alguns cães perdidos no campo que provavelmente ficaram nessa situação.
> 
> É claro que há gente sem escrúpulos que abandona os cães mas isso é um fenomeno que está muito para alem da caça, ou não estivessem algumas das nossas cidades repletas de cães abandonados apenas porque já não têm aquele aspecto fofinho que tinham quando era cachorros.




Caro MSantos


Se calhar não fui muito claro, mas referia-me a cães de caça com dono, que propositadamente são deixados a passear livremente pelos campos...

De resto estamos de acordo, o abandono de animais é um problema global.




frederico disse:


> Por uma questão de princípios, não deveria haver caça em reservas. Se são santuários da Natureza, não deveria haver espaço para morte.



Sim, dentro de zonas protegidas e consideradas de nível prioritário, é necessário haver sossego e zonas de abrigo de proteção integral, porque senão, nem nestes locais vamos conseguir conservar alguma coisa.





Skizzo disse:


> A mim faz-me confusão como se pode ter prazer em andar a disparar contra animais... mas pronto. Não é uma questão de controlo de população animal, conheço vários caçadores e eles adoram matar e ver o sofrimento dos animais enquanto morrem...



Matar por prazer e gostar de ver sofrer, a meu ver, é completamente errado. Não sou caçador, mas acho que isso não representa o espírito de quem é um verdadeiro amante da caça.
Acho contudo que existe uma nova geração de caçadores, com outra atitude e formação, e sinceramente espero ver melhorias nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2013 às 20:15)

*Lobo-ibérico abatido a tiro no Gerês
*
Publicado às 16.40


Um lobo-ibérico seguido com colar GPS desde 2012 foi abatido a tiro recentemente no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, tendo sido já dado conhecimento deste crime público ao Ministério Público.








foto ARQUIVO/JN

Lobo-ibérico abatido a tiro no Gerês
Cinco lobos morreram por causas humanas


"O cadáver do animal, que era seguido por telemetria GPS desde setembro de 2012, foi encontrado na semana passada, "já em avançado estado de decomposição", na zona de caça da Gavieira, no Parque da Peneda-Gerês, disse a bióloga Helena Rio Maior, responsável pelo projeto de Investigação e Conservação do Lobo no Noroeste de Portugal do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO) da Universidade do Porto. 

O animal, que era "a única fêmea reprodutora naquela alcateia e tinha tido crias no final de maio, foi abatido a tiro no dia 17 de outubro, um dia de caça", referiu. 

A bióloga salientou que este "é o segundo caso de morte de um lobo-ibérico por causas humanas em menos de um ano na mesma reserva". 

Helena Rio Maior, que adiantou que o caso foi já dado a conhecer ao Ministério Público, deixou de receber informações enviadas do colar GPS desta loba no dia 30 de setembro e tentou localizar "durante cerca de 15 dias" a Bragadinha com antenas rádio, mas sem sucesso. 

"Há uns dias, o colar enviou informação e recuperou tudo para trás, o que deu para perceber que a loba foi morta no dia 17 de outubro", explicou a bióloga. 

O cadáver foi encontrado com "uma acumulação de chumbos na zona lombar, um tiro no crânio e mordeduras de pelo menos dois cães". 

A necropsia permitiu perceber que o lobo "foi atacado por cães antes e depois de morrer" e que terá sido alvo de pauladas, porque "parte do crânio estava destruído". O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) apresentou uma queixa-crime contra desconhecidos pela recente morte de um lobo-ibérico fêmea seguido com colar GPS no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 

Foi nesta reserva de caça que existe dentro do Parque da Peneda-Gerês que um outro lobo foi morto no final do ano passado e o autor do crime, "fala-se, foi punido com uma coima de 300 euros". 

"Já se tinha consciência de uma taxa de mortalidade elevada por causas humanas, mas estes são casos que não se veem. Só são vistos animais mortos por atropelamento", lamentou a bióloga. 

O projeto no qual está envolvida, que é financiado pela Associação de Conservação do Habitat do Lobo Ibérico (ACHLI), tem como objetivo "colocar quatro novos colares GPS por ano", estando já programada uma nova captura de animais para fevereiro.

Dos 15 lobos marcados com colar GPS no âmbito deste projeto do CIBIO, que foi criado em 2006, cinco já morreram por causas humanas e de forma ilegal, referiu a bióloga.

O projeto em curso com recurso a telemetria GPS na Peneda-Gerês visa estudar esta espécie em perigo em Portugal e que é protegida por lei desde 1988.

Este sistema de telemetria GPS está programado para determinar a posição do animal de duas em duas horas, enviando uma mensagem quando totaliza sete localizações.

O mais recente censo nacional, realizado em 2002 e 2003, revelou a existência de 65 alcateias, num total de cerca de 300 animais.

Apesar de existirem lobos a sul do rio Douro, é a norte deste rio que se encontram os três núcleos mais estáveis, sendo um na Peneda-Gerês, outro em Bragança/Montesinho e o terceiro em Vila Real/Alvão.

 


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3516169#AreaComentarios


----------



## james (6 Nov 2013 às 15:07)

A possibilidade de cacar em areas protegidas e simplesmente uma vergonha.
Em relacao ao lobo morto , e simples , as autoridades tem que que identificar e punir o criminoso .
Em relacao aos que dizem que os pastores matam os lobos porque nao lhes pagam as indeminizacoes , que pensem duas vezes antes de dizer disparates. Ha muitas empresas que quase ninguem lhes paga e nao andam por ai aos tiros.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2013 às 20:49)

james disse:


> A possibilidade de cacar em areas protegidas e simplesmente uma vergonha.



O fundamentalismo nunca levou a lado nenhum. 



james disse:


> Em relacao ao lobo morto , e simples , as autoridades tem que que identificar e punir o criminoso .



Obviamente que é preciso descobrir o culpado e tem que ser punido.



james disse:


> Em relacao aos que dizem que os pastores matam os lobos porque nao lhes pagam as indeminizacoes , que pensem duas vezes antes de dizer disparates. Ha muitas empresas que quase ninguem lhes paga e nao andam por ai aos tiros.



A maioria dos pastores não tem empresas e os rebanhos são o seu principal sustento e é sabido o ódio que alguns têm aos lobos, mas neste caso não sei sei foi um pastor ou um vândalo qualquer que diz que é caçador.


----------



## james (6 Nov 2013 às 23:44)

Fundamentalismo ?  Eu so disse que nao concordo que se possa cacar em areas protegidas .


----------



## lreis (9 Nov 2013 às 22:05)

MSantos disse:


> O fundamentalismo nunca levou a lado nenhum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supercell (9 Nov 2013 às 23:30)

> Re: Lobo Ibérico
> Citação:
> Post Original de james Ver Post
> A possibilidade de cacar em areas protegidas e simplesmente uma vergonha.
> O fundamentalismo nunca levou a lado nenhum.



Concordo que a caça não deva ser feita em áreas protegidas.

 Vejamos... As áreas protegidas existem para que nesse local (local com importância ambiental) exista reprodução e manutenção de fauna e flora, como forma de proteção, ou seja, são santuários de biodiversidade.
 Ao caçar nessas áreas estamos a intervir negativamente nos ecossistemas e a alterar teias alimentares...

 Acho que algumas restrições ao número e tipo de espécies seriam uma opção boa para caçadores e populações locais...


----------



## DMigueis (11 Nov 2013 às 22:35)

james disse:


> Fundamentalismo ?  Eu so disse que nao concordo que se possa cacar em areas protegidas .




Apenas se esquecem de uma coisa.
As áreas protegidas não são zonas desertificadas. Nas áreas protegidas há povoações. Povoações essas que já lá estão muitooooo antes de ser criada a rede de áreas protegidas.
As áreas protegidas não são exclusivamente para refúgio e conservação de espécies de flora e fauna selvagem. São muito mais do que isso.

E tem que haver um equilíbrio saudável entre conservação da natureza e actividades humanas.
Se não pensem. Achavam bem que todos os pastores das povoações incluídas no Parque Nacional fossem impedidos de continuar a sua actividade? Achavam bem que todos os produtores de castanha dentre da área do Parque Natural de Montesinho fossem proibidos de exercer a sua actividade?

Óbvio que não! E pensando agora nesses produtores de castanha. Qual é a principal queixa deles? Prejuízos causados pelo veado e pelo javali (embora na minha opinião eles se esqueçam um pouco dos gaios...). Agora, o que acontece neste momento com a população de javalis em Portugal? completamente descontrolada! Precisa de alguma forma de controlo. Mesmo nas áreas de lobo, o javali prospera, mesmo sendo uma das presas preferidas pelo lobo em algumas zonas. Este é um caso claríssimo em como a gestão cinegética devidamente ORDENADA pode ter um efeito benéfico.

Mas como é óbvio, também devem haver as tais zonas de refúgio. Zonas relíquias, que efectivamente existem e são protegidas por lei, como são os casos das Zonas de Protecção Total, Zonas de Protecção Parcial Tipo I e Tipo II. E é necessário justificação e autorização para lá entrar, e o pagamento de uma taxa. Taxa essa que tem  sido fortemente contestada, ainda por cima por algumas pessoas que quando vão para o "monte", lá deixam o seu rasto para trás sob a forma de papeis, plásticos e afins!

Imaginem outro caso. Imaginem que no Parque Nacional, se detectava uma cabra-montês com indícios de sarna. O que seria melhor, deixá-la andar por lá, ou abatê-la numa acção de caça selectiva? Se calhar seria mais um caso em como a gestão cinegética até seria favorável. Nem precisamos de ir a um caso tão extremo. Poderíamos falar num animal, veado, corço, cabra, muflão, etc., com uma deformação na armação. Deformação essa que poderia levar a que a armação se desenvolvesse de modo a começar a perfurar o crânio. Se calhar a morte através da caça não fosse pior que a morte natural que o animal viria a ter.

Como disse o MSantos. Fundamentalismos não levam a lado nenhum.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2013 às 00:42)

DMigueis disse:


> Apenas se esquecem de uma coisa.
> As áreas protegidas não são zonas desertificadas. Nas áreas protegidas há povoações. Povoações
> 
> essas que já lá estão muitooooo antes de ser criada a rede de áreas protegidas.
> ...


----------



## james (12 Nov 2013 às 00:51)

Correcao : os animais e a vida natural ja existiam muito antes das comunidades humanas se estabelecerem .

E obvio que deve haver um equilibrio entre as atividades humanas e a vida selvagem .

Agora este tipo de discurso que diz que se os animais comerem as couves , os habitantes podem controla - los a vontade , sinceramente . . . 

Isso sim e fundamentalismo !


----------



## boneli (12 Nov 2013 às 02:29)

james disse:


> Correcao : os animais e a vida natural ja existiam muito antes das comunidades humanas se estabelecerem .
> 
> E obvio que deve haver um equilibrio entre as atividades humanas e a vida selvagem .
> 
> ...



Isto de por animais ao nível de pessoas é fantástico...estamos a falar de 300 Lobos que são animais irracionais que vão desaparecer a continuar assim e de pessoas que pensam e que sabem o que estão a fazer ao matar estes animais..quando eles desaparecerem de vez olha...acaba-se o fundamentalismo. 
E só para finalizar equilíbrio  entre Homem e animal é palavra que neste momento não existe. 
Foram abatidos de forma ilegal nos últimos dez anos perto de 100 Lobos no nosso território. Se isto é equilíbrio eu vou ali e já venho.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2013 às 10:19)

O numero de lobos mantem - se estavel a cerca de 20 anos . Se o ritmo de perseguicao  ao lobo que existiu ate aos anos 80 se tivesse mantido  , eles ja nao existiriam .

A caca ilegal ao lobo e hoje muito menor que no passado .  Mas claro que ainda ha muito a fazer para garantir a sobrevivencia do lobo a longo prazo .

As areas protegidas permitiram a preservacao de habitats e  o fim do declinio de muitas especies , o equilibrio entre o homem e o ecossistema tem ocorrido dentro do possivel .  

E facil rotular os outros quando nao se tem ideias . E  nao volto a falar sobre este assunto ,.


----------



## DMigueis (12 Nov 2013 às 22:46)

Estamos aqui com interpretações erradas.

Primeiro, não disse que o Homem pode controlar as populações à vontade...como eu disse e destaquei, deve ser feita uma gestão cinegética como deve ser, organizada, bem regulamentada, etc...

Segundo, quando falei na caça e no equilíbrio Homem-animal, não estava a defender a caça ao lobo!!! Bem pelo contrário, pois como é óbvio, equilíbrio entre a actividade humana e a população de lobo é tudo o que não existe neste momento, e por isso repudio totalmente a caça ilegal ao lobo!!


----------



## DMigueis (12 Nov 2013 às 22:46)

Estamos aqui com interpretações erradas.

Primeiro, não disse que o Homem pode controlar as populações à vontade...como eu disse e destaquei, deve ser feita uma gestão cinegética como deve ser, organizada, bem regulamentada, etc...

Segundo, quando falei na caça e no equilíbrio Homem-animal, não estava a defender a caça ao lobo!!! Bem pelo contrário, pois como é óbvio, equilíbrio entre a actividade humana e a população de lobo é tudo o que não existe neste momento, e por isso repudio totalmente a caça ilegal ao lobo!!


----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 18:22)

DMigueis disse:


> Apenas se esquecem de uma coisa.
> As áreas protegidas não são zonas desertificadas. Nas áreas protegidas há povoações. Povoações essas que já lá estão muitooooo antes de ser criada a rede de áreas protegidas.
> As áreas protegidas não são exclusivamente para refúgio e conservação de espécies de flora e fauna selvagem. São muito mais do que isso.
> 
> ...



Tudo muito certo... e claro que existem caçadores e caçadores...
Mas quantos caçadores é que denunciam os colegas que incumprem as normas e regras cinegéticas (muitas vezes de segurança). Esses sim deviam ser os primeiros a querer separa o trigo do joio (conheço muitos caçadores que matam por matar, pelo prazer de olha pela mira e disparar a arma contra o corço... mas também conheço aqueles que verdadeiramente caçam)

É bom não esquecer que o lobby da caça é tão forte que se quisermos andar com uma faca (+ de 10 cm) não posso... mas já posso andar armado com uma caçadeira (não é por acaso que a grande maioria dos homicídios com arma de fogo em Portugal é causado pela caçadeira)...

P.S.: não sou caçador mas sou pescador submarino (a diferença é bastante pequena).


----------



## DMigueis (17 Nov 2013 às 11:50)

lusometeo disse:


> Tudo muito certo... e claro que existem caçadores e caçadores...
> Mas quantos caçadores é que denunciam os colegas que incumprem as normas e regras cinegéticas (muitas vezes de segurança). Esses sim deviam ser os primeiros a querer separa o trigo do joio (conheço muitos caçadores que matam por matar, pelo prazer de olha pela mira e disparar a arma contra o corço... mas também conheço aqueles que verdadeiramente caçam)
> 
> É bom não esquecer que o lobby da caça é tão forte que se quisermos andar com uma faca (+ de 10 cm) não posso... mas já posso andar armado com uma caçadeira (não é por acaso que a grande maioria dos homicídios com arma de fogo em Portugal é causado pela caçadeira)...
> ...



Completamente de acordo.
O caso do ano passado, do lobo abatido durante uma montaria, era o momento perfeito para começar a mudar essa mentalidade dos caçadores.
Bastava o indivíduo ter sofrido uma pena bem mais pesada do que os míseros 300 euros. Acabou por ficar mais barato do que em Espanha matar um lobo legalmente!!!
Bastava o caçador ter ficado sem arma, suspenso de caçar durante uns tempos, ou mesmo para sempre e, mais importante ainda, a associativa onde isso aconteceu (Gavieira, por sinal, onde mataram novamente um lobo recentemente), deveria ter sido suspensa, e os próprios gestores da associativa deveriam ter sido responsabilizados, bem como todos os que participaram na montaria. A maioria não teve culpa? Pois não, mas paga o justo pelo pecador, e assim talvez os justos passassem a andar mais em cima dos pecadores...

Outra possível solução seria nas zonas onde lobos são abatidos, os pastores deixarem de ser subsidiados pelos ataques, durante um período de tempo, 2, 3, 6 meses. Assim, também os pastores começavam a mudar mentalidades e andar em cima dos furtivos, que muitas vezes são os próprios pastores.


----------



## lusometeo (17 Nov 2013 às 19:52)

DMigueis disse:


> Completamente de acordo.
> O caso do ano passado, do lobo abatido durante uma montaria, era o momento perfeito para começar a mudar essa mentalidade dos caçadores.
> Bastava o indivíduo ter sofrido uma pena bem mais pesada do que os míseros 300 euros. Acabou por ficar mais barato do que em Espanha matar um lobo legalmente!!!



Desconheço isso... tens algum link dessa história.
Nem me lembro de ver isso na comunicação social (não que ligue muito ao que eles dizem...


----------



## DMigueis (18 Nov 2013 às 00:07)

lusometeo disse:


> Desconheço isso... tens algum link dessa história.
> Nem me lembro de ver isso na comunicação social (não que ligue muito ao que eles dizem...



Uma das páginas onde se pode ler o comunicado assinado por diversas organizações

http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2013/11/comunicado-perseguicao-ilegal-ao-lobo.html

Onde se pode ler:


> Na mesma zona de caça onde foi abatida a loba “Bragadinha”, no ano passado deu-se a morte a tiro de um lobo adulto durante uma batida ao javali. O indivíduo responsável pelo crime foi apenas punido com uma multa de 300€, um valor que se considera irrisório e sem qualquer efeito dissuasor.


----------



## lusometeo (18 Nov 2013 às 04:22)

DMigueis disse:


> Uma das páginas onde se pode ler o comunicado assinado por diversas organizações
> 
> http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2013/11/comunicado-perseguicao-ilegal-ao-lobo.html
> 
> Onde se pode ler:



Pois na minha opinião, acho que essa decisão de aplicar os 300 € (não sei se pelo poder judicial, se pelo poder administrativo) é absolutamente absurda.

Absurda por ser manifestamente excessiva 

Pronto, agora que agarrei a atenção, explico. A Lei não prevê qualquer pena para o abate de lobos. Pelo que sei, o Grupo Lobo (gente que desconheço bem como desconheço o porquê daquela campanha pela angariação de fundos) participou na elaboração desta lei (lei 90/88). Contudo, certamente que não se fizeram acompanhar de um advogado ou jurista nas várias reuniões que promoveram na elaboração desta lei (mais tarde aprovada pela Assembleia da República), o que acabou por resultar numa lei de intenções...

A verdade é que não ficou expresso na lei que o abate do lobo fosse um acto criminoso (apenas se refere que são crimes e contra-ordenações todos os actos violadores dos preceitos daquela lei) bem como não ficou prevista qualquer sanção (seja ela pena de prisão ou meramente pena de multa). Na realidade, o único crime que se pode dizer que esteja tipificado (essencial para que qualquer comportamento possa ser considerado crime) resulta do art.º 7.º, n.º 2 que afirma ser crime a violação do disposto no art.º 3.º, n.º 1, isto é, a "detenção, transporte, comercialização e exposição de amimais mortos, vivos ou naturalizados, bem como os seus troféus ou peles...".

O acto de abater, presente no art.º 2.º, n.º 1 da referida lei não se encontra tipificado como crime ou contra-ordenação e como tal não tem definida qualquer sanção... 

Mas ainda não acabei...

O mais engraçado é que o diploma que regulamenta esta lei foi aprovado em 1990 (DL n.º 139/90). Ora, aquele acto a que se imputou a prática de crime, isto é, a "detenção, transporte, comercialização e exposição de amimais mortos, vivos ou naturalizados, bem como os seus troféus ou peles..." é aqui tipificado como contra-ordenação (art.º 11.º, n.º 1, alínea a), punida pelo art.º 11.º, n.º 2, alínea b) do DL 139/90. Ora, claramente existe aqui um engano muito grave do legislador...

Claro que na Lei 90/88, pretendia referir-se o criminalizar o comportamento do previsto no n.º 1 do art.º 2 (proibição de abate e captura) e não no n.º 1 do art.º 3. Contudo, não foi isso que foi feito.

Assim, a verdade é que o abate e captura não se encontram correctamente tipificados e como tal não podem ser considerado acto criminoso ou contra-ordenacional e não têm qualquer sanção atribuída...

Daí ter perguntado por um link daquela aplicação de sanção de 300 euros... porque achei muito estranho que tal aplicação tivesse sido feita.

Obviamente que esta situação tem de mudar, porque é o erro do legislador e que deve ser corrigido, pois apesar de claro e manifesto, é suficiente para anular qualquer processo crime que seja iniciado (como o processo crime iniciado agora pelo ICNB, perdão ICNF - se bem que do F não vejo, nem nunca vi nada - contra desconhecidos). Apesar de acreditar que esta situação seja corrigida em breve não acredito que o abate do lobo venha alguma vez a ser criminalizado sem que haja a possibilidade de apenas aplicar a pena de multa.


----------



## DMigueis (18 Nov 2013 às 15:04)

Nesse caso, espero que os juristas do ICNF, juntamente com o Grupo Lobo, façam algo para promover a alteração da Lei.




> Grupo Lobo (gente que desconheço bem como desconheço o porquê daquela campanha pela angariação de fundos)



Não é por falta de informação que desconhece


----------



## lusometeo (18 Nov 2013 às 20:01)

DMigueis disse:


> Nesse caso, espero que os juristas do ICNF, juntamente com o Grupo Lobo, façam algo para promover a alteração da Lei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A referência ao desconhecimento é mesmo em relação às pessoas: não sei quem são os seus órgãos, nunca cumprimentei ninguém da actual ou qualquer outra direcção, não sei quem os financia, quem os apoia politicamente, etc, etc. Agora o Grupo Lobo enquanto instituição claro que conheço... em especial o trabalho que têm feito na dinamização das raças de cães portugueses como o Castro e o Cão de Gado que entregam aos pastores.

Não percebo é muito bem aquela relação com a fundação suíça que criou aquele complexo em Mafra (é aliás, a grande iniciativa dessa fundação suíça) e agora supostamente pede-lhes 160.000 euros pelo terreno... mas ao mesmo tempo aqueles fundação continua todos os anos a considerar que o projecto em Portugal é praticamente a razão de existência daquela fundação. Estranho.

Só espero que o mesmo não venha a conhecer com a Faia Brava e o grupo holandês que os financia, nomeadamente, pela compra de terras (de facto, também nunca percebi muito bem essa história).

Quanto à história de crime do abate do lobo, o Grupo Lobo tem essa noção. Aliás, perante a diarreia legislativa que Portugal sofre desde 1995 (com muitas leis fundamentais a serem alteradas todos os anos, muitas vezes antes de sequer entrarem em vigor) surpreende-me que ainda não tenham conseguido a alteração da lei. 

Claro que o Grupo Lobo é uma associação privada, não tem qualquer poder legislativo, nem tampouco tem dinheiro que abra determinadas portas (a não ser que passem a cimentar ou electrificar os lobos ). Mas é uma associação com algum peso (não em voto ou €€) mas por ser a única, segundo sei, que se dedica especialmente a protecção do lobo ibérico (e muito bom trabalho tem feito... pena é que o muito seja sempre pouco perante a degradação da biodiversidade portuguesa).


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2013 às 20:19)

> Só espero que o mesmo não venha a conhecer com a Faia Brava e o grupo holandês que os financia, nomeadamente, pela compra de terras (de facto, também nunca percebi muito bem essa história).



A Faia Brava é uma reserva privada.


Têm serviços online:

http://www.atnatureza.org/index.php/visitar/2-uncategorised/39-faia-brava


Também têm ligação com a ATN, que tem feito um apanhado do que é feito na reserva:

http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/


Qualquer dúvida podes enviar-lhes um email.


----------



## DMigueis (18 Nov 2013 às 20:48)

Pode não ter poder legislativo, nem €€, o Grupo Lobo. Mas pelo contrário, o ICNF tem tudo isso, não fosse o ICNF um instituto pertencente ao Estado. Basta que os seus dirigentes, técnicos, vigilantes, etc. queiram mudar.


----------



## lusometeo (19 Nov 2013 às 03:41)

belem disse:


> A Faia Brava é uma reserva privada.
> 
> 
> Têm serviços online:
> ...



Eu conheço bem a Faia Brava e o seu processo de constituição (salvo erro em 2001). O meu medo é que esse projecto seja colocado em causa se o seu  financiador lhe vier a tirar o tapete. Claro que vão existindo outro como a ARK, a MAVA, Taurus e o BES. Mas esses apoios resultam de outras coisas...

Claro que existem coisas que eu não concordo como por exemplo a exportação de raças bovinas... mas esse é um tema que tem a ver com a integração europeia (com a minha opinião sobre a integração europeia) e que para aqui não releva.

De todo o modo é um espaço espetacular que costumo percorrer bastantes vezes, embora acho que já não tenha margem para crescer (apesar disso continuam a tentar adquirir terrenos... mas o cadastro é uma chatice).


----------



## lusometeo (19 Nov 2013 às 03:54)

DMigueis disse:


> Pode não ter poder legislativo, nem €€, o Grupo Lobo. Mas pelo contrário, o ICNF tem tudo isso, não fosse o ICNF um instituto pertencente ao Estado. Basta que os seus dirigentes, técnicos, vigilantes, etc. queiram mudar.



O problema é mesmo esse. O ICNF que tem excelentes técnicos mas poucos e tem muito pouco poder e muito poucos fundos. E não tem poder legislativo. Quanto muito teria o poder de pressionar o Governo a agir junto dos grupos parlamentares para criminalizar definitivamente e de forma correcta o abate e captura do lobo ibérico. 

Sucede que isso é o mesmo que o trabalhor pressionar o patrão... estás a ver no que ia dar!

Ainda assim acho que não podemos esquecer que grande parte das populações rurais já estão muito mais abertas à recepção do lobo. Aliás, essa ignorância estúpida quanto ao lobo já não existe, apenas em Lisboa é que se pensa que lá para o interior são todos os "camelos" do "Deserto". E a boa recepção pelas populações locais daquele documentário do fotógrafo Pedro Alarção e da jornalista Anabela Moedas, bem como a sua recepção na Peneda (Castro Laboreiro) são um bom exemplo disso mesmo.

De referir que compete ao Estado fazer a sua parte, por exemplo, pela eliminação dos cães assilvestrados, muitos deles das montarias. É natural que muitos pastores atribuam os ataques destes ao lobo e depois por não serem indemnizados consideram-se injustiças.


----------



## lusometeo (19 Nov 2013 às 03:59)

Silvatica e Grupo Lobo

Porque não unirem-se, sendo que a Silvatica poderia conseguir criar uma zona de reserva, exactamente nos mesmo moldes da Faia Brava, mas integrada numa ONG já conhecida e com mais capacidade de resposta aos problemas do lobo (até porque já acompanham o lobo desde há muitos anos)?

Ou será que têm "agendas" diferentes? 

O que é que será que a Silvatica vai plantar nessa nova reserva? Eucalipto ?? Se meterem a enxada na mão do Henrique dos Santos se calhar vai ser essa a Floresta autóctone do Sul do Douro... Provavelmente são financiar-se pelo "crowdfunding" da Soporcel...


http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...natureza-quer-proteger-o-lobo-iberico-1612691


----------



## DMigueis (19 Nov 2013 às 11:05)

lusometeo disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse. O ICNF que tem excelentes técnicos mas poucos e tem muito pouco poder e muito poucos fundos. E não tem poder legislativo. Quanto muito teria o poder de pressionar o Governo a agir junto dos grupos parlamentares para criminalizar definitivamente e de forma correcta o abate e captura do lobo ibérico.
> 
> Sucede que isso é o mesmo que o trabalhor pressionar o patrão... estás a ver no que ia dar!



Mas isso é, desculpem-me a expressão, completamente estúpido!
A nível nacional, o ICNF é a instituição máxima para a conservação da natureza e das florestas, e portanto, deveria ter poder para fazer as suas próprias propostas. Se  andar o ICNF sempre à espera que o governo os deixe fazer alguma coisa, estamos mal.


----------



## DMigueis (19 Nov 2013 às 11:06)

lusometeo disse:


> Silvatica e Grupo Lobo
> 
> Porque não unirem-se, sendo que a Silvatica poderia conseguir criar uma zona de reserva, exactamente nos mesmo moldes da Faia Brava, mas integrada numa ONG já conhecida e com mais capacidade de resposta aos problemas do lobo (até porque já acompanham o lobo desde há muitos anos)?
> 
> ...



Começam é a ser demasiadas instituições "isoladas" a quererem fazer o mesmo.
Primeiro Grupo Lobo, depois ACHLI, agora Silvatica...Esperemos que haja cooperação entre todos, porque cada um a remar para o seu lado não pode dar bom resultado.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Nov 2013 às 14:06)

lusometeo disse:


> O que é que será que a Silvatica vai plantar nessa nova reserva? Eucalipto ?? Se meterem a enxada na mão do Henrique dos Santos se calhar vai ser essa a Floresta autóctone do Sul do Douro... Provavelmente são financiar-se pelo "crowdfunding" da Soporcel...
> 
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...natureza-quer-proteger-o-lobo-iberico-1612691



Se formos pela opinião da pessoa em questão não vão plantar nada. Há muito tempo que defende que Portugal não é nem nunca foi um país de grande floresta.

Pasto e rebanhos. Cheira-me que é isso que vamos ter nesses terrenos.


----------



## DMigueis (19 Nov 2013 às 14:59)

Seattle92 disse:


> Se formos pela opinião da pessoa em questão não vão plantar nada. Há muito tempo que defende que Portugal não é nem nunca foi um país de grande floresta.
> 
> Pasto e rebanhos. Cheira-me que é isso que vamos ter nesses terrenos.



Eucaliptos ou pasto e rebanhos, venha o diabo e escolha...

A meu ver, a melhor maneira de mudar o clima de conflitos, será o que a ACHLI tem feito nos últimos anos. Promover o aumento das presas silvestres, como o corço.

E não é só o lobo que com isso beneficia. Por exemplo, nos últimos 3/4 anos, o avistamento de grifos no PNPG tem aumentado. E com certeza não foi por causa do aumento do gado bovino nem do gado caprino (este que tem vindo a desaparecer aos poucos).
Embora seja apenas uma suposição, a presença da cabra-montês e do veado podem muito bem ter potenciado esse aparente regresso dos grifos. Talvez principalmente a cabra-montês, uma vez que no caso de animais mortos nas zonas mais escarpadas, dificilmente outros animais, como lobo, raposa, etc., lá chegam.
A águia-real também poderá beneficiar, e é o que se espera também que aconteça no PNPG, fruto das acções de repovoamento que tem sido levadas a cabo.

Apenas é preciso que os pastores percebam que a mudança dos hábitos alimentares do lobo leva o seu tempo.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Nov 2013 às 19:15)

DMigueis disse:


> Eucaliptos *ou pasto* e rebanhos, venha o diabo e escolha...



Portugal nunca foi um país só de floresta. Até tivemos vários séculos com pouquíssima floresta. Os lobos nunca tiveram problemas com isso, até porque existiam em todo o país.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2013 às 19:27)

Mas quando não havia floresta os lobos viviam em parte do gado doméstico, agora vivem de presas selvagens.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Nov 2013 às 10:17)

^^^



Seattle92 disse:


> Pasto e rebanhos. Cheira-me que é isso que vamos ter nesses terrenos.


----------



## DMigueis (20 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Dan disse:


> Mas quando não havia floresta os lobos viviam em parte do gado doméstico, agora vivem de presas selvagens.



Era exactamente aqui que queria chegar!

Nesse cenário, vão andar a investir em rebanhos para dar de comer ao lobo. e à medida que o lobo vai comendo os animais, mais dinheiros se investe para os repor. Pelo contrário, presas silvestres ajudam na mesma na prevenção de incêndios uma vez que tanto corço como veado como cabra-montês se alimentam em grande parte de mato, não é preciso investir tanto na reposição dos animais mortos, uma vez que o equilíbrio se manterá caso a gestão e monitorização das populações sejam eficientes, e ao mesmo tempo diminuem os ataques aos animais domésticos.


----------



## lreis (20 Nov 2013 às 17:35)

DMigueis disse:


> Completamente de acordo.
> O caso do ano passado, do lobo abatido durante uma montaria, era o momento perfeito para começar a mudar essa mentalidade dos caçadores.
> Bastava o indivíduo ter sofrido uma pena bem mais pesada do que os míseros 300 euros. Acabou por ficar mais barato do que em Espanha matar um lobo legalmente!!!
> Bastava o caçador ter ficado sem arma, suspenso de caçar durante uns tempos, ou mesmo para sempre e, mais importante ainda, a associativa onde isso aconteceu (Gavieira, por sinal, onde mataram novamente um lobo recentemente), deveria ter sido suspensa, e os próprios gestores da associativa deveriam ter sido responsabilizados, bem como todos os que participaram na montaria. A maioria não teve culpa? Pois não, mas paga o justo pelo pecador, e assim talvez os justos passassem a andar mais em cima dos pecadores...
> ...



Eu chamo a atenção para a questão do envenenamento da Águia Imperial no vale do Guadiana, há uns anos atrás. Embora o envenenamento não seja a mesma coisa que caça ilegal, o efeito prático e a intenção foi a mesma: a morte objectiva/direccionada de uma animal/ser vivo.
O que é que aconteceu? Segundo informação obtida, foi deduzida acusação a uma determinada pessoa (que era caçadora e ligada a uma zona de caça), foi julgada e condenada, porque se deu como provada a intencionalidade e a ligação à morte da águia. Pena pecuniária segundo fui informado. Pagou e andou.
E após isso? Voltou tudo ao normal. Dizem que se se afoitar outra por lá, segue o mesmo caminho.

Não concordo com as metodologias de punição que o DMigueis apresenta. Primeiro, porque são francamente irrelistas para o país que temos, depois porque tem problemas de legalidade objectiva (o filosofia de aplicação do Direito não abarca formas colectivas de punição, os justos e os pecadores, como se fosse uma espécie de lei marcial). Mas acima de tudo, porque mesmo que isto fosse possível, estas abordagens só pioram a situação, nunca a resolvendo. Veja-se o que o Estado Novo fez neste sentido: protecção de arvoredos, populações animais e os parcos resultados que obteve, e foi à "lei do chicote", com um elevado policiamento de importantes franjas de território e não com a farsa de policiamento que hoje se diz existir.

Digo o que tenho dito:
1º) o Estado não pode desistir do território natural de Portugal e tem de voltar a investir numa máquina "técnica e policial" que possa introduzir alguma autoridade, sem ser autoritarismo...
2º) educação ambiental, actuação junto das populações e stakeholders do território.
Só assim vamos lá. 
Caso contrário, continuaremos com este tipo de análises e claro está, no território segue a vida "normal".


----------



## lreis (20 Nov 2013 às 17:48)

lusometeo disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse. O ICNF que tem excelentes técnicos mas poucos e tem muito pouco poder e muito poucos fundos. E não tem poder legislativo. Quanto muito teria o poder de pressionar o Governo a agir junto dos grupos parlamentares para criminalizar definitivamente e de forma correcta o abate e captura do lobo ibérico.
> 
> Sucede que isso é o mesmo que o trabalhor pressionar o patrão... estás a ver no que ia dar!
> 
> ...



Concordo na generalidade, com estes argumentos que me parecem realistas.
O facto é mesmo este: acima da capacidade legislativa e operacional do ICNF, está a decisão política.
Não é por acaso que as coisas estão como estão. É que de facto é mais ou menos suposto ser assim.
Como se muda esta situação? só através de votos, em alturas de eleições, e de lobby após, caso claro está os lobbies tenham capacidade efectiva


----------



## lreis (20 Nov 2013 às 17:51)

DMigueis disse:


> Mas isso é, desculpem-me a expressão, completamente estúpido!
> A nível nacional, o ICNF é a instituição máxima para a conservação da natureza e das florestas, e portanto, deveria ter poder para fazer as suas próprias propostas. Se  andar o ICNF sempre à espera que o governo os deixe fazer alguma coisa, estamos mal.



A título de exemplo, sobre esta matéria:
Sabe hà quanto tempo fez a ex-AFN (actual ICNF) entrega à tutela da proposta de revisão da Lei da Pesca (em águas interiores)? Em 1997/8 a qual foi publicada em 2008. Cerca de 10 anos de permeio. 
Não está na prática em vigor porque não foi regulamentada. Acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada.


----------



## lreis (20 Nov 2013 às 17:54)

Seattle92 disse:


> Portugal nunca foi um país só de floresta. Até tivemos vários séculos com pouquíssima floresta. Os lobos nunca tiveram problemas com isso, até porque existiam em todo o país.



Concordo.
Em Portugal, há muito espaço para floresta de produção, para floresta de protecção e para zonas de não arborização. Haja planeamento global que tudo ganha.


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:01)

DMigueis disse:


> Mas isso é, desculpem-me a expressão, completamente estúpido!
> A nível nacional, o ICNF é a instituição máxima para a conservação da natureza e das florestas, e portanto, deveria ter poder para fazer as suas próprias propostas. Se  andar o ICNF sempre à espera que o governo os deixe fazer alguma coisa, estamos mal.



Bem isto não é questão de ser estúpido ou não... é questão de ser ou não legal/constitucional e com isso ser ou não possível...

A legislação em Portugal só tem dois autores possíveis: a Assembleia e o Governo... O ICNF é um instituto público (bem podia ser uma direcção geral de ambiente e florestas... sempre se poupava) que depende do Governo (tem "autonomia" administrativa e financeira e mais nada). Mesmo os Planos de Ordenamento das Áreas Protegidas são aprovados por Conselho de Ministros (ainda que as equipas que os façam sejam maioritariamente do ICNF). Mas se o Ministro não quiser determinada medida, a proposta é alterada e "mai nada".


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:04)

DMigueis disse:


> Começam é a ser demasiadas instituições "isoladas" a quererem fazer o mesmo.
> Primeiro Grupo Lobo, depois ACHLI, agora Silvatica...Esperemos que haja cooperação entre todos, porque cada um a remar para o seu lado não pode dar bom resultado.



Ninguém disse que remavam para o mesmo lado...

Já ouviste falar do conceito máfia verde?? Ou, por outras palavras, malta do Al Gore... esses também não remam todos para o mesmo lado

P.S.: não sei o que vai suceder com esta nova associação mas sempre achei estranho existir um ambientalista "patrocinado" pela Soporcel...


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Portugal nunca foi um país só de floresta. Até tivemos vários séculos com pouquíssima floresta. Os lobos nunca tiveram problemas com isso, até porque existiam em todo o país.



Sim, a verdade é que até ao início do Estado Novo, Portugal tinha pouca floresta. E durante o Estado Novo conseguiu-se a plantação de muitos milhares de km de floresta com os Serviços Florestais criados por Salazar (o que também acabavam por impedir muito os incêndios - aliás, a área ardida de 1980 a 1985 é superior à ardida entre 1933 e 1975).

Mas nessa altura também existia uma população muito mais rural, com maior incremento da agricultura. A agricultura tradicional (que era a praticada no tempo do Estado Novo) também criava condições para a proliferação do lobo, nomeadamente, por permitir uma maior dispersão e alimento das presas do lobo. A verdade é que se a área ardida em Portugal nestes 40 anos de democracia fosse idêntica à dos 40 anos de ditadura, hoje Portugal seria uma imensa floresta (isto é, estamos a falar em milhares de milhões de euros em pinho e madeiras nobres...) com os inerentes benefícios para os lobos.

De qualquer modo é bom não esquecer que, actualmente, os lobos proliferam na Peneda (zona conhecida pela sua quase nenhuma florestação mas com matos cerrados e abundantes).


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:12)

DMigueis disse:


> Era exactamente aqui que queria chegar! Pelo contrário, presas silvestres ajudam na mesma na prevenção de incêndios uma vez que tanto corço como veado como cabra-montês se alimentam em grande parte de mato


Exactamente


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 03:16)

lreis disse:


> Concordo na generalidade, com estes argumentos que me parecem realistas.
> O facto é mesmo este: acima da capacidade legislativa e operacional do ICNF, está a decisão política.
> Não é por acaso que as coisas estão como estão. É que de facto é mais ou menos suposto ser assim.
> Como se muda esta situação? só através de votos, em alturas de eleições, e de lobby após, caso claro está os lobbies tenham capacidade efectiva



Só para esclarecer: o ICNF é um instituto público... nunca teve, não tem e nunca terá capacidade legislativa. E a capacidade operacional que tem é lhe dada pela dotação orçamental que o Governo lhe atribui anualmente...

Apesar de todos estes condicionalismos e apesar de ressalvar que existem muitos bons técnicos, acho que o ICNF poderia fazer mais, muitíssimo mais... então quanto à participação dos privados na defesa dos incêndios nem sequer se fala.


----------



## lreis (22 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

lusometeo disse:


> A verdade é que se a área ardida em Portugal nestes 40 anos de democracia fosse idêntica à dos 40 anos de ditadura, hoje Portugal seria uma imensa floresta (isto é, estamos a falar em milhares de milhões de euros em pinho e madeiras nobres...) com os inerentes benefícios para os lobos



Até há uns anos atrás prevalecia uma certa ideia que a área ardida em Portugal, até aos anos 80 era significativamente inferior ao que agora ocorre.
No entanto os trabalhos publicados pelos colegas Paulo Fernandes e José Miguel Cardoso Pereira vêm desmistificar esta ideia.
Neste momento, os dados apurados por estes investigadores apontam no sentido do que o regime anual de área ardida na altura não ser tão diferente do que se passa actualmente, eliminando anos "catastróficos". 
Por exemplo, na década de 70 do século passado, houve anos em que a área ardida foi significativamente superior a 100.000 hectares, com padrões de variação entre anos, semelhante ao que agora se regista.
Existem sim aspectos claramente diferenciados entre rácios de grandes/pequenos fogos, duração de fogos etc.
Existe também uma outra ideia que tem sustentação pouco fundamentada/pormenorizada e aponta no sentido das áreas arborizadas pelos Serviços Florestais arderem menos que as restantes.
Até agora, no que tenho conseguido coligir informação no sentido de haver um ritmo de fogos também assinalável, só com uma capacidade de resposta local bastante superior e rápida, por via das equipas que existiam na altura o que fazia que na maioria os fogos que surgiam em Matas Nacionais e Perímetros Florestais não assumiam grandes dimensões e eram debelados no início com perdas pouco significativas, o que não significa que não tivessem havido grandes incêndios de milhares hectares ardidos.
Para diminuir ainda mais este impacto global, havia sim uma capacidade de resposta assinalável que fazia com que muitas áreas ardidas estavam arborizadas em 2 ou 3 anos, caso não existisse regeneração natural significativa.
E isto faz toda a diferença para o actual. Nos apuramentos regulares, de 5 em 5 ou de 10 em 10 anos, uma área podia ter ardido uma ou até duas vezes, e no entanto encontrava-se contabilizada como povoamento florestal, porque de facto estava arborizada como no início do período. E agora isto já não acontece.
Mas isto é nas áreas públicas e comunitárias, depois ainda temos as áreas privadas.


----------



## lusometeo (24 Nov 2013 às 04:28)

lreis disse:


> Até há uns anos atrás prevalecia uma certa ideia que a área ardida em Portugal, até aos anos 80 era significativamente inferior ao que agora ocorre.
> No entanto os trabalhos publicados pelos colegas Paulo Fernandes e José Miguel Cardoso Pereira vêm desmistificar esta ideia.
> Neste momento, os dados apurados por estes investigadores apontam no sentido do que o regime anual de área ardida na altura não ser tão diferente do que se passa actualmente, eliminando anos "catastróficos".
> Por exemplo, na década de 70 do século passado, houve anos em que a área ardida foi significativamente superior a 100.000 hectares, com padrões de variação entre anos, semelhante ao que agora se regista.
> ...



Correcto, ma anão percebo essa de excluírem os "anos catastróficos". Claro que esses anos deviam ser incluídos sob pena da comparação não ser senão uma falácia...

Por exemplo, em 2003, cerca de 70% da Serra de São Mamede. Claro que foi um "ano catastrófico"... mas excluindo esse ano então passamos a ter resultados completamente ridículos. Em 2004 e anos seguintes nada ardeu naquela Serra porque não havia o que arder (agora já voltou a ter bastante combustível).

Depois também não podemos esquecer outra coisa: na década de 70 e décadas anteriores o equipamento de bombeiros (desde a mangueira ao auto-tanque até ao apoio aéreo) não têm NADA que ver com o que existe actualmente (desde os anos 90). 

Por isso, fazer uma comparação dessas de área ardida entre o que sucedia em 1960 (deviam apagar os fogos com carros de bois) e o que se passa actualmente (helicópteros, canadair, etc) é de deixar 

Fora tudo o resto do que se conhece actualmente sobre o comportamento do fogo e que no tempo do Estado Novo nem passava pela cabeça d ninguém (contra-fogo é um exemplo) e que obviamente diminui, POR COMPARAÇÃO, a área ardida na actualidade.

Por último, incêndios sempre houve e sempre haverá. A diferença é que com os serviços Florestais dos anos 50, 60 e 70 esses povoamentos não só eram mais controlados (e limpos) como a existência de população (e menos eucaliptos) e a constante fiscalização e muito bom conhecimento do terreno que os serviços florestais tinham diminuia a possibilidade de um incêndio se transformar num "ano catastrófico". Não me preocupo que ardam 5000 ha. em Portugal. Mas preocupo-me que ardam 50000000.... em especial, no típico "ano catastrófico".


----------



## lusometeo (24 Nov 2013 às 04:31)

Ups, já nem sei como é que viemos parar ao tema dos incêndios... mas agora reparei que este fórum é do lobo ibérico

Mea culpa


----------



## lreis (24 Nov 2013 às 18:57)

lusometeo disse:


> Só para esclarecer: o ICNF é um instituto público... nunca teve, não tem e nunca terá capacidade legislativa. E a capacidade operacional que tem é lhe dada pela dotação orçamental que o Governo lhe atribui anualmente...
> 
> Apesar de todos estes condicionalismos e apesar de ressalvar que existem muitos bons técnicos, acho que o ICNF poderia fazer mais, muitíssimo mais... então quanto à participação dos privados na defesa dos incêndios nem sequer se fala.



A sua referência ao ICNF como insituto público está correcta. Existem diferenças em termos orçamentais e de autonomia/gestão financeira, mas na prática o resto nada muda. Quer isto dizer, que o ICNF vai continuar a produzir e propor à tutela, como lhe é solicitado superiormente, muitas peças de legislação das mais diversas matérias, que serão ou não publicadas, em conformidade com a vontade política vigente. E esta capacidade é herdada da ex-AFN e do ex-ICNB, que per si já as propunham.


----------



## lreis (24 Nov 2013 às 19:11)

lusometeo disse:


> Correcto, ma anão percebo essa de excluírem os "anos catastróficos". Claro que esses anos deviam ser incluídos sob pena da comparação não ser senão uma falácia...
> 
> Por exemplo, em 2003, cerca de 70% da Serra de São Mamede. Claro que foi um "ano catastrófico"... mas excluindo esse ano então passamos a ter resultados completamente ridículos. Em 2004 e anos seguintes nada ardeu naquela Serra porque não havia o que arder (agora já voltou a ter bastante combustível).
> 
> ...



Concordo consigo aqui discute-se lobo ibérico.
Só umas pequenas notas finais:
- Anos catastróficos - entendidos como anos em que computo nacional de área ardida assume valores enormes, acima dos 200, 300.000 hectares. No meu texto não deve ter uma leitura regional ou local;
- Nos nos anos 60 e 70, se calhar fazia-se um combate que embora muito "braçal", era mais aproximado da prática correcta: rapidez de ataque, com equipas de campo e com pouca água (abertura de cortafogos, etc).
Mas mesmo se assim não fosse é de se pensar então a relevância dos apuramentos de área ardida face ao actual, e não deve ser motivo de qualquer espanto ou supresa.
- Mesmo com os SF na década de 70, existiram "anos catastróficos", arderam grandes áreas nas MN e PF, a diferença está talvez na frequência, entre outros aspectos.
- Atenção que os SF só actuavam no terreno publico e comunitário.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Dez 2013 às 00:04)

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/10/13/madrid/1381682315_134822.html

O Lobo ibérico regressa assim à comunidade de Madrid pela primeira vez em 70 anos.
A alcateia foi avistada no novo Parque Nacional de Guadarrama (assim declarado em Junho), e já é um dos parques nacionais mais visitados do país (são 15 ao todo) e caminha rapidamente para o pódio.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2013 às 18:19)

Outro...



> Mais um lobo abatido, o quinto no período de um ano em Portugal
> LUSA 19/12/2013 - 12:42
> 
> Ambientalistas exigem que o Estado investigue e puna crimes contra esta espécie protegida por lei


http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...into-no-periodo-de-um-ano-em-portugal-1616897


----------



## Bergidum (2 Jan 2014 às 18:33)

Curiosa noticia en Sanabria. Un lobo mata a un perro a la puerta de casa:

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2014/01/02/lobo-mata-perro-puerta-casa/730637.html


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Jan 2014 às 11:45)

Na RTP deu ontem uma reportagem sobre ataques a rebanhos na zona de Almeida. Parece que estão a tornar-se cada vez mais frequentes, o que confirma o regresso do lobo a essa zona (como já tínhamos discutido há uns meses).


----------



## Cadito (1 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Mais uma triste notícia. Abatido um lobo no Parque Nacional dos Picos de Europa. Enfim...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX7X24HhVqg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=XX7X24HhVqg&app=desktop


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Fev 2014 às 17:15)

> *EDP vai distribuir 60 cães de gado nos próximos três anos no Baixo Sabor
> *
> A EDP e Grupo o Lobo vão distribuir nos próximos três anos 60 cães de gado a pastores, no âmbito do Programa de Protecção e Valorização do Lobo Ibérico, uma espécie ameaçada de extinção.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...nos-proximos-tres-anos-no-baixo-sabor-1625626


----------



## DMigueis (24 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

Finalmente uma boa notícia...embora não goste da postura da EDP, pelo menos não voltam as costas aos problemas que criam, e tentam aplicar uma pequena parte (deveria ser bem maior) na mitigação dos impactes causados!


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3717144
Não é sobre os nossos mas ainda sobre lobos


----------



## lreis (10 Mar 2014 às 15:32)

camrov8 disse:


> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3717144
> Não é sobre os nossos mas ainda sobre lobos



É muito interessante a referência que o surgimento da população de lobos implicou de alguma forma uma relocalização da população de veados em Yellowstone, que por sua vez, permitiu o crescimento de vegetação e floresta em zonas que estavam "decapitadas" por "excessiva alimentação" a partir dos mesmos.
Será que na zona do Parque de Montezinho existem informações que permitam fazer exercicios teórico-práticos similares?
Tenho a consciência que entre Yellowstone e Montezinho existe uma distância muito grande, entre outras razões, porque a grandeza territorial e a pressão humana são muito diferentes.
Mas fica a linha interessante de pensamento e a sua "aplicabilidade" a outras realidades.


----------



## lreis (14 Ago 2014 às 22:17)

Para vosso conhecimento, hoje no CORREIO DA MANHÃ, online

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Distrito da Guarda

Lobos matam animais em propriedades

José Felícia, de 54 anos, já perdeu cinco cabeças de gado este ano.*


Ovelhas, vacas e até burros. Nos últimos meses, os lobos andam à solta nas explorações de animais na região da Guarda, Sabugal e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Na madrugada de ontem atacaram numa propriedade em Freixo, Almeida.

Foi a quinta cabeça de gado que José Felícia, de 54 anos, perde este ano para as bocas esfomeadas dos lobos. "Desfizeram uma vaca a três meses de dar uma cria. Se a vendesse hoje, nunca seria por menos de mil euros", lamenta.


Nos últimos meses, na mesma localidade, outros criadores têm contado elevados prejuízos, de vários milhares de euros, causados pelos predadores que, durante a noite, atacam e despedaçam animais de criação.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 22:43)

lobos? se eu fosse o icnb via bem, isso não me parece de lobos, infelizmente os lobos têm costas largas para ataques feitos por cães vadios, os lobos não atacam ao desbarato e o ibérico é famoso pelo medo que tem as pessoas e se for por fome eles não deixam nada ao contrario de cães ferais que não sabem como fazer o serviço


----------



## lreis (14 Ago 2014 às 23:46)

camrov8 disse:


> lobos? se eu fosse o icnb via bem, isso não me parece de lobos, infelizmente os lobos têm costas largas para ataques feitos por cães vadios, os lobos não atacam ao desbarato e o ibérico é famoso pelo medo que tem as pessoas e se for por fome eles não deixam nada ao contrario de cães ferais que não sabem como fazer o serviço



Segundo sei, estes casos são escrutinados adequadamente pelas instâncias nacionais que acompanham a matéria. Vamos acreditar que desta vez vão novamente actuar à semelhança do que já têm feito.
Também não podemos esquecer que existem registados confirmados de lobo na região


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 23:59)

sim, mas apesar de serem quase a mesma espécie os cães não sabem matar como o lobo. O lobo ataca em relação a sua fome, um par de lobos não ataca uma vaca ou burro ou javali, eles vão a galinhas e cabras e ovelhas e tendem a comer tudo. Os cães vadios matam mas depois não comem. O que se pode fazer e como no Gerês dando cães de guarda corpulentos como serra da estrela e laboreiro  que são muito bons a afugentar lobos e cães


----------



## boneli (15 Ago 2014 às 20:03)

Está confirmado pelo menos uma alcateia nessa região da Guarda....é natural que sejam lobos.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 20:53)

Não estou a dizer que não existam alcateias na guarda, estou a dizer que não parece ataque de lobos, que como já disse os lobos têm uma forma própria de atacar e matar, eles matam a medida da alcateia. Muitos ataques são feitos por cães vadios que depois não comem o animal e os lobos levam com as culpas. É mais fácil culpar o lobo pois um animal morto é pago e se for um cão o pastor não recebe nada


----------



## ICunha (30 Ago 2014 às 13:00)

Boas 

A revista National Geographic Portugal, do mesmo de Setembro trás  uma reportagem sobre o trabalho desenvolvido por uma equipa de investigadores/CIBIO, com uma das espécies mais emblemáticas da nossa fauna, o Lobo ibérico, com a companhia do grande fotografo João Cosme que nos proporciona imagens fantásticas do lobo ibérico em Ambiente selvagem. 

Vale a pena comprar a revista por esta grande Reportagem ao maior predador terrestre da nossa Fauna


----------



## boneli (30 Ago 2014 às 13:47)

ICunha disse:


> Boas
> 
> A revista National Geographic Portugal, do mesmo de Setembro trás  uma reportagem sobre o trabalho desenvolvido por uma equipa de investigadores/CIBIO, com uma das espécies mais emblemáticas da nossa fauna, o Lobo ibérico, com a companhia do grande fotografo João Cosme que nos proporciona imagens fantásticas do lobo ibérico em Ambiente selvagem.
> 
> Vale a pena comprar a revista por esta grande Reportagem ao maior predador terrestre da nossa Fauna



Já tive oportunidade de ler e também recomendo a leitura. Depois de ler esse artigo fico com uma ideia que já vinha a ter algum tempo. Acho que se deveria fazer outro senso nestes próximos 2 anos pois de facto ninguém sabe se nestes últimos dez anos a população se manteve, diminuiu ou aumentou.


----------



## ICunha (30 Ago 2014 às 16:49)

boneli disse:


> Já tive oportunidade de ler e também recomendo a leitura. Depois de ler esse artigo fico com uma ideia que já vinha a ter algum tempo. Acho que se deveria fazer outro senso nestes próximos 2 anos pois de facto ninguém sabe se nestes últimos dez anos a população se manteve, diminuiu ou aumentou.



Concordo plenamente acho que ja esta na altura de o fazerem para se ter uma ideia como esta o estado do lobo em portugal era algo interessante.


----------



## lreis (27 Set 2014 às 21:52)

Hoje no SOL (http://www.sol.pt/), artigo com o título "População de lobo ibérico está a aumentar em Portugal"

A mesma matéria é reproduzida noutros orgãos de comunicação social


----------



## camrov8 (18 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

alguem viu hoje de manhã a reportagem sobre o ataque de lobos em Almeida vou tentar descrever as melhores linhas. "Ataque selvagem de lobos em Almeida", "ataque provavelmente por brincadeira pois nenhum animal foi comido" continuo a dizer LOBOS? Já referi um lobo ataca para comer como qualquer predador, não ataca para se divertir pois podem-se ferir e isso é o fim e pela enormidade de animais que foi atacado, a unica coisa que acertaram foi o facto de o estado pagar meia duzia de patacos por animal


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Qualquer pessoa que faça umas caminhadas por esses montes vê cães soltos por todo o lado. É impossível que esses cães não causem danos.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

camrov8 disse:


> alguem viu hoje de manhã a reportagem sobre o ataque de lobos em Almeida vou tentar descrever as melhores linhas. "Ataque selvagem de lobos em Almeida", "ataque provavelmente por brincadeira pois nenhum animal foi comido" continuo a dizer LOBOS? Já referi um lobo ataca para comer como qualquer predador, não ataca para se divertir pois podem-se ferir e isso é o fim e pela enormidade de animais que foi atacado, a unica coisa que acertaram foi o facto de o estado pagar meia duzia de patacos por animal



A verdade é que o lobo tem as " costas largas " . Qualquer ataque que haja é culpa do lobo . E as populistas televisões que temos vão logo atrás farejar .


----------



## AJB (2 Dez 2014 às 14:08)

Hoje saiu nova reportagem no JN sobre supostos ataques de lobos-ibéricos "ás portas" da cidade de Viana do Castelo! Se esta noticia poderá ser positiva, a confirmar-se, revelando estabilidade e até aumento de individuos desta espécie, por outro lado é lamentável, desprezivel e pronunciadora de um futuro "negro"!
Lamentável o "favor" que os orgãos de comunicação social estão a fazer para ter noticias sensacionalistas, mas que levarão (ja acontece) a que o foco esteja nessa "terrivel criatura", o Lobo, que levará a ataques contra ele!
Desprezivel, o desleixo criminoso que o ICNF vota a esta espécie e que com isso permite que os ataques sejam "legitimados" quase como em legitima defesa!
Resumindo: quando parece que a população de Lobo Ibérico esta estabilizada verdadeiramente a Norte do Douro e Montemuro/Freita, e em expanção na Beira Alta/baixa, o ICNF vota ao abandono qualquer hipotese de expansão da espécie!
Não quero levar isto para o campo politico, mas sinceramente, quem esta no ICNF (cargo politico, de nomeação naturalmente), nos Ministerios do Ambiente e do da Agricultura são tecnicamente incompetentes e intelectualmente desonestos ao procederem desta forma!
E que não venham com a historia da introdução do Lince Ibérico, pois se não fossem as verbas compensatorias da barragem do Alqueva (por parte da EDP), nada era feito, absolutamente nada!
Sinceramente acho vergonhoso o que se passa! Miséria de civismo destes tipos.


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

AJB disse:


> Hoje saiu nova reportagem no JN sobre supostos ataques de lobos-ibéricos "ás portas" da cidade de Viana do Castelo! Se esta noticia poderá ser positiva, a confirmar-se, revelando estabilidade e até aumento de individuos desta espécie, por outro lado é lamentável, desprezivel e pronunciadora de um futuro "negro"!
> Lamentável o "favor" que os orgãos de comunicação social estão a fazer para ter noticias sensacionalistas, mas que levarão (ja acontece) a que o foco esteja nessa "terrivel criatura", o Lobo, que levará a ataques contra ele!
> Desprezivel, o desleixo criminoso que o ICNF vota a esta espécie e que com isso permite que os ataques sejam "legitimados" quase como em legitima defesa!
> Resumindo: quando parece que a população de Lobo Ibérico esta estabilizada verdadeiramente a Norte do Douro e Montemuro/Freita, e em expanção na Beira Alta/baixa, o ICNF vota ao abandono qualquer hipotese de expansão da espécie!
> ...



Isto é tudo verdade e acrescento ainda muito mais. 

1) Portugal continua a ser um dos países do dito mundo «civilizado» com menor percentagem de áreas protegidas. O mapa actual das áreas protegidas nasceu nas décadas de 70/80 e pouco mudou desde então. Há muito que se defende a classificação de inúmeros locais mas as autoridades não parecem estar preocupadas. Exemplos: serra de Freita, serra de Santa Justa, vales do Tua e do Sabor, estepes de Castro Verde, lagoa dos Salgados, ria de Alvor, serra de Monchique, etc. 

2) Se não fossem os esforços das autoridades espanholas espécies como o lince-ibérico ou a águia-imperial-ibérica já se teriam extinguido! Em Portugal quase nada foi feito nas últimas décadas para travar as extinções! Classificou-se a serra da Malcata e «prontos». Compara-se com o trabalho feito em Espanha a nível de monitorização das populações, recuperação de habitats, criação de corredores ecológicos...

3) O lobo-ibérico está-se a expandir devido ao abandono do mundo rural e à diminuição do número de caçadores! O número de caçadores em Portugal caiu para metade nos últimos anos e vai cair ainda muito mais, pois é um desporto que não agrada às novas gerações (preferem o ginásio ou o surf!). E o que faz o Ministério do Ambiente? Nada. Já deveria ter avançado um Census das alcateias, planos de recuperação das populações de veado ou corço, e diálogo com as populações para que tomem medidas preventivas! *Sim, porque a culpa dos ataques das alcateias é por vezes do desleixo dos donos do gado! *

4) Esses artigos sensacionalistas e que incentivam ao ódio contra esta espécie seria inadmissíveis em países que queremos imitar (Inglaterra, Suécia, Dinamarca, Noruega, entre outros). 

5) O Ministério tem desperdiçado muito dinheiro que faria falta, por exemplo, para comprar terrenos e criar micro-reservas onde estão endemismos portugueses. Há muitas plantas à beira da extinção devido à negligência do poder político! E as associações ambientalistas, infelizmente, não têm recursos para comprar as terras. Somos um país onde os sócios não pagam as quotas e o ambiente é uma causa pouco popular, logo recebe poucas dádivas...

6) Se não fosse a UE então o desastre ainda seria muito maior.


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

Dan disse:


> Qualquer pessoa que faça umas caminhadas por esses montes vê cães soltos por todo o lado. É impossível que esses cães não causem danos.



E quando acabam as épocas de caça os caçadores abandonam os cães velhos perto das aldeias... 

E depois os aldeões deixam iscos envenenados no campo para controlar as populações de cães vadios. O que por sua vez tira a vida a inúmeras espécies selvagens, algumas à beira da extinção.


----------



## lreis (9 Dez 2014 às 22:37)

A generalidade dos comentários atrás feitos terá certamente pertinência e enquadramento face à implementação política da Conservação da Natureza em Portugal.
Choca-me, no entanto, que não seja referido, a meu ver, um dos mais importantes: a demissão do poder central (global) em Portugal pelo acompanhamento (técnico, monitorização, policial. etc) que existe sobre o território natural deste País.
Não se iludam. As evidências que apontam podem até ser colmatadas. Mas se não ouver um reforço radical do acompanhamento atrás referido, o território "interior" de Portugal será sempre dos "índios". Serão eles que vão mandar, e as regras serão as que quiserem, porque o "poder político não está nem aí". E nesse caso, temo bem, que a preservação e desenvolvimento de populações selvagens animais estará ao sabor das ondas, por muitos que sejam os esforços das ONGAs e dos bem-aventurados de Portugal.


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

Já escrevi aqui no fórum que os antigos postos dos guardas florestais ou da guarda civil deveriam ser reactivados. Falta vigilância do território nas florestas, zonas rurais, cursos de água, áreas protegidas. Isto não é falado mas por todo o lado se rouba cortiça, azeitonas, castanhas, madeira. Há ainda outras problemáticas que seriam atenuadas com vigilância: incêndios florestais, caça furtiva, tráfico de estupefacientes, corte ilegal de árvores, utilização de venenos, abandono de animais domésticos, apoio às povoações mais isoladas, etc. 

Quanto custaria ao erário público? Uns milhões certamente. Mas quanto gasta desnecessariamente o Estado português com os escritórios de advocacia amigos do Regime, ao invés de usar recursos humanos internos? Quanto gasta o Estado com as Misericórdias, quando existe um SNS e uma Segurança Social? Ou com as Fundações? Quanto gasta o Estado com a RTP? E com os desvarios dos nossos banqueiros e construtoras? 

Fica o convite à reflexão.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2014 às 13:01)

frederico disse:


> Já escrevi aqui no fórum que os antigos postos dos guardas florestais ou da guarda civil deveriam ser reactivados. Falta vigilância do território nas florestas, zonas rurais, cursos de água, áreas protegidas. Isto não é falado mas por todo o lado se rouba cortiça, azeitonas, castanhas, madeira. Há ainda outras problemáticas que seriam atenuadas com vigilância: incêndios florestais, caça furtiva, tráfico de estupefacientes, corte ilegal de árvores, utilização de venenos, abandono de animais domésticos, apoio às povoações mais isoladas, etc.
> 
> Quanto custaria ao erário público? Uns milhões certamente. Mas quanto gasta desnecessariamente o Estado português com os escritórios de advocacia amigos do Regime, ao invés de usar recursos humanos internos? Quanto gasta o Estado com as Misericórdias, quando existe um SNS e uma Segurança Social? Ou com as Fundações? Quanto gasta o Estado com a RTP? E com os desvarios dos nossos banqueiros e construtoras?
> 
> Fica o convite à reflexão.




Completamente de acordo .

Nos últimos anos foram criadas leis e elaborados alguns bons planos de proteção à natureza , sem dúvida . Contudo , a sua aplicabilidade no terreno tem sido quase nula devido à falta de meios humanos .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Pelos visto a coisa não anda fácil na zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar... as populações estão a perder a paciência...
Muitos ataques de lobos nos últimos tempos por aqueles lados...
Soube disso hoje num jantar de familia em Chaves.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

E continua a saga dos terríveis ataques de lobos na nossa ( fraquinha ) comunicação social . 

Agora foi numa região da Beira Interior  que comeram alegadamente vacas . 

É por que estavam com fome e , se estavam , fizeram muito bem . 

Sinceramente , já perdi a paciência para esta gente(zinha ) que está sempre à espera do subsidiozinho , mas nunca está disponível para gastar do seu bolso  ( pensando em construír cercas , por exemplo ; se não tiver dinheiro , é simples , fechem a loja ) .

E também o Estado , que , de uma vez por todas , deveria regular a ocupação do solo ( onde pode haver pastoreio e onde não pode haver ) .

Ouvi alguém a dizer que o Estado deveria intervir ( organizando caçadas implacáveis ao lobo  , digo eu ) e , a seguir  , se calhar , vão atacar populações  ( e , se calhar , vão comer pessoas , homens , mulheres e crianças ) .

E , se calhar , um dia destes , nas minhas jornadas de montanhismo que costumo fazer nas grandes serras do Minho ( onde já me cruzei duas vezes com lobos e , pasme - se , nunca fui comido , ) , ainda me vou cruzar com o capuchinho vermelho .


Sempre fui um apoiante de políticas de fixação das populações no interior ( muitas vezes em discussões , era o único a defender isso ) , mas , sinceramente , se é para ser assim , mais vale partirem todos ( e podem levar as vacas com eles ) .


----------



## Cadito (23 Jan 2015 às 11:31)

Fantástico vídeo, e com bastante sorte à mistura, de um *Lobo Ibérico* na zona de Cardaño (Palencia), ontem depois do grande nevão.


Cumprimentos


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2015 às 14:15)

Parece-me que a culpa é dos donos do gado.

É que não são só os lobos. Qualquer mafioso rouba facilmente o gado que bem entender.

Vi no interior gado ao abandono em diversas regiões, sem cercas decentes, sem pastores.

Metem o gado dentro de muros baixos que os lobos facilmente saltam.

Cercas de arame e arame farpado não são caras, há quem use burros em Espanha, dentro das cercas, porque avisam mais eficazmente que os cães.

Não tenho muita pena dos donos do gado, se o negócio não dá para pôr uma porta decente onde o gado passa a noite e uma cerca de arame alta com arame farpado e base em betão então mais vale de facto fecharem a loja.

O lobo esteve em todo o território até meados dos anos 50 do século passado. Numa época em que até havia mais gado que agora!


----------



## lreis (24 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

james disse:


> E continua a saga dos terríveis ataques de lobos na nossa ( fraquinha ) comunicação social .
> 
> Agora foi numa região da Beira Interior  que comeram alegadamente vacas .
> 
> ...


 
O que é importante nisto tudo? Num momento imediato, o Estado tem de proporcionar os serviços de terreno para confirmar se são ataques de lobo ou não. Se o forem, o agricultor tem direito ao pagamento da indemnização devida. Se não forem, não existe pagamento.
Separa-se rapidamente o "trigo do joio", e espera-se que o pagamento se faça com a rapidez adequada.
Tenho muitas vezes criticado, os serviços oficiais relativamente a muitas matérias de Conservação da Natureza, mas relativamente a esta matéria considero que o serviço providenciado tem melhorado de forma notável, permitindo aos portugueses que não hajam "golpadas". Parece-me que estão assegurados procedimentos que permitem anular manobras de quem está à espera de receber dividendos por ataques de cães abandonados ou outros. E em termos da protecção do lobo é uma questão crucial: o Estado tem sido capaz de assegurar um serviço de reconhecimento de ataques de lobos e de pagamento dos prejuizos causados. 
Acho que devemos é falar de outras questões que interferem com esta matéria directamente:
- que controle existe ao nível de matilhas de caçadores?
- que instrumentos existem para quando são identificadas estas matilhas em situação de abandono serem rapidamente recolhidos?
- são identificados os proprietários desses cães? e são aplicadas coimas/multas?
Temo bem que a este nível o controle deve ser mínimo, para não dizer zero.
Se, por exemplo, o Estado ou quem de direito, actuasse devidamente não só se acabavam muitos dos ataques "cães por lobo", como se preveniam muitos outras perdas para as populações animais, de que não se falam.
Já agora acho que o Estado ou quem de direito, devia dar efectiva publicidade de todas as denúncias que vão sendo feitas destes ataques, dos relatórios produzidos e da recomendação final.
É que senão ficamos sempre na situação do mediatismo dos alegados ataques que se vão produzido, não havendo depois com calma, ponderação e fundamentação, a resposta adequada.
Acho que isto iria se calhar calibrar doravante muitas das notícias dos media que vão sendo produzidas sobre a matéria.


----------



## lreis (24 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

frederico disse:


> Parece-me que a culpa é dos donos do gado.
> 
> É que não são só os lobos. Qualquer mafioso rouba facilmente o gado que bem entender.
> 
> ...


 
A questão não será tão simples. A experiência diz-me que pôr cercas (pelo menos 2 metros) encimadas com arame farpado, é uma operação assinalavelmente cara. E se o terreno for acidentado, acresce este factor. Admito portanto que  não será uma situação que à partida, seja um problema menor.
Mais uma vez devia haver uma situação proactiva de quem dá subídios para "vacas": o subsídio está dependente da adopção de um conjunto de boas práticas, especialmente se os animais forem colocados em Bragança, Vila Real, etc:
- Existem ou não cães pastor?
- os cercados onde se guadam os animais têm condições?
- etc.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

Pois, o preço depende da dimensão do terreno e do tamanho do rebanho, mas estava a pensar em rebanhos mais pequenos e não naqueles comunitários. 

Já vi um documentário espanhol que aborda este tema da prevenção. Se o encontrar coloco aqui o link. 

Notei que muitos rebanhos usam cães pequenos. Um rafeiro alentejano ou um cão de Trás-os-Montes não seriam mais adequados?


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

Portugal tem um património rico em cães pastor  desde o castro laboreiro até o rafeiro alentejano, protegiam-se os rebanhos salvavam-se estas raças das extinção e evitava-se o ataque dos lobos pois com uma parelha de serras da estrela nenhum lobo se atreve a atacar e também se preveniam os ataques de cães vadios


----------



## lreis (25 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

camrov8 disse:


> Portugal tem um património rico em cães pastor  desde o castro laboreiro até o rafeiro alentejano, protegiam-se os rebanhos salvavam-se estas raças das extinção e evitava-se o ataque dos lobos pois com uma parelha de serras da estrela nenhum lobo se atreve a atacar e também se preveniam os ataques de cães vadios


´

 Concordo e é fácil de se implementar. Mas não se vê  uma política organizada "top/bottom" neste sentido. Vêem-se incentivos dispersos  proporcionados por diversas ONGAs, outras associações/organizações, até dependências estatais de alguns serviços, mas não se vê esta matéria a surgir ao nível de um código de boas práticas e até de ser uma condicionante para acesso a apoios estatais.
Na prática, o Estado é perdulário por não ser consequente nos apoios que dá (ao efectivo pecuário) e por não terem coerência: por um lado, dá-se apoios para o desenvolvimento de gado bovino, etc., e não se exige condições de segurança para a manutenção/desenvolvimento do efectivo, e por outro, do lado da protecção da população de lobo, andamos sempre a correr "atrás do prejuizo" e não nos desenvencilhamos desta carga negativa da notícias que aparecem nos _media_.


----------



## lreis (27 Jan 2015 às 12:07)

Face  discussão ocorrida parece-me de  grande oportunidade esta iniciativa.
Falta saber, face ao que tenhoescrito se existe uma estratégia pontual de corrida "atrás do prejuizo", ao se ao invés se concretiza uma estratégia global de coordenação de medidas de política geral/actuação prática, aos quais permitam ao cidadão não ser permanentemente "invadido" por noticias, sucessivas e quase iguais, de um lobo que ataca aqui, e depois outro que ataca ali, os agricultores estão furiosos, e o Estado  entra neste jogo mediatico, uma, duas, duzentas vezes, a reboque de factos sujeitos a confirmação, com evidentes prejuizos para a Conservação da Natureza.

-----------------------------

Jornal  Sol online, 27 de Janeiro

O secretário de Estado do Ordenamento do Território e da Conservação da Natureza visitou hoje as zonas afectadas pelos ataques dos lobos ibéricos. Miguel de Castro Neto anunciou que existem 57M€ disponíveis na medida Agricultura e Recursos Naturais do Programa de Desenvolvimento Rural 2015-2020, que podem ser alocados ao apoio à protecção do lobo ibérico.
“Trata-se de uma medida de apoio a criadores de gado, em área de presença de lobo, para a manutenção de cães de protecção de rebanho contra ataques de lobo, bem como apoio à instalação de cercas/estruturas de confinamento dos animais cujas características não permitirão a entrada de lobo”, anunciou a Secretaria de Estado em comunicado.
Além dos apoios destinados à prevenção dos ataques de lobo ibérico, os 57M€ destinam-se também ao pastoreio intensivo, que inclui apoio a montados e a outras pastagens.
Com vista ao acompanhamento da população do lobo ibérico, Miguel de Castro Neto anunciou ainda que o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) vai “de imediato” iniciar o plano de acção do lobo ibérico, garantindo a actualização de todos os dados referentes à espécie, a sua localização, o número de alcateias e de presas naturais, bem como a identificação das acções a desenvolver no território pelo ICNF e entidades parceiras.
De visita aos concelhos de Pinhel, de Almeida e de Cinfães, o secretário de Estado ouviu os autarcas, agricultores e a população local, e conheceu de perto as explorações pecuárias e boas práticas na protecção do efectivo pecuário contra ataques do lobo.
Em Lamego, numa reunião com os presidentes de Câmara de Armamar, de Arouca, de Castro Daire, de Cinfães, de Lamego, de Moimenta da Beira, de Penedono, de Resende, de São João da Pesqueira, de Sernancelhe, de Tabuaço, e de Tarouca, Castro Neto ouviu as preocupações dos autarcas e debateram-se possíveis medidas para melhorar o sistema de protecção do lobo ibérico.
De acordo com o governante, “o acompanhamento de proximidade às populações afectadas pelo lobo ibérico é essencial para a protecção da espécie e, nesse âmbito, as medidas de reforço da protecção das populações serão agora efectivadas, com o contributo de todos”.
O Lobo-ibérico é uma espécie protegida a nível europeu ao abrigo da qual o Estado assumiu a responsabilidade de indemnizar os proprietários de efectivo pecuário que venham a ser directamente prejudicados pela acção do lobo.
O ICNF tem acompanhado todas as explorações vítimas de ataques de Lobo ibérico, com vista ao pagamento das indemnizações devidas e a propostas de melhoria de protecção das explorações, bem como soluções de financiamento para as mesmas


----------



## AJB (27 Jan 2015 às 12:18)

Sinceramente, estou plenamente convicto que isto é pura "corrida atrás do prejuizo"! Espero estar enganado, mas infelizmente não creio...não ha estratégia nem visão de futuro na conservação da Natureza e das Florestas ou da Fauna...


----------



## james (27 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

AJB disse:


> Sinceramente, estou plenamente convicto que isto é pura "corrida atrás do prejuizo"! Espero estar enganado, mas infelizmente não creio...não ha estratégia nem visão de futuro na conservação da Natureza e das Florestas ou da Fauna...



Em Portugal , não há estratégia para nada , esse é que é o problema .  Mas o lobo tem - se aguentado , o seu número estabilizou à muitas décadas e tem vindo a reocupar alguns territórios . 

Penso que se existir ameaças ao lobo esporádicas não há problema de maior para a sua estabilização  ( felizmente já não há caçadas em massa como noutros tempos e promovidas pelas próprias autoridades , cujo único objetivo era a erradicação do lobo ) .


----------



## AJB (27 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Pois, talvez não...na minha área de trabalho, que poderei falar melhor, e que se cruza com a questão da preservação da fauna, é gritante a falta de estratégia! Chega a ser assustadora a falta de conhecimentos! Nos dias de hoje, para estar (por exemplo) num cargo de chefia ou de direção intermédia ou superior numa área especifica (ex: conservação da fauna) querem um bom gestor ou economista! Preferem controlar os gastos (importante naturalmente) e os funcionários em deterimento total de pensamento estrategico para a area em questão!
Felizmente o lobo-iberico, a população e sua abrangencia, geográfica estabilizou! Mas o problema é que tal não se deve a estratégia ou a um investimento do estado nessa matéria! Tal deve se a factores externos...alguns deles irreversiveis a médio prazo (como a desertificação humana do interior) mas outros perfeitamente permeáveis a alterações rápidas (a co-habitação Homem/Animal)...e isto é uma bola de neve...quando se derem conta aparecem batidas, armadilhas em grande escala, veneno...e toda a sensibilização ate agora realizada volta quase ao zero...


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2015 às 15:19)

Na minha opinião o lobo estabilizou e está até a repovoar algumas regiões devido ao despovoamento do interior. 

Não se deveu a qualquer estratégia de protecção por parte do ICN. Quem anda pelos parques naturais constata que o Ministério do Ambiente nada faz para proteger os ecossistemas. Não há trabalho no terreno para erradicar espécies invasoras, para vedar o acesso a áreas sensíveis, para limpar os entulhos e as pequenas lixeiras a céu aberto, ou para impedir a urbanização de áreas sensíveis. 

Planos interessantes não faltam, há boa informação disponível online sobre os nossos ecossistemas e medidas de protecção, mas no terreno não se faz nada, não há dinheiro, não há gente formada, as organizações ambientais não conseguem ter fundos para substituir o Estado pois são poucos os associados e poucas as cotas para as necessidades e a autarquias estão-se nas tintas. 

Já aqui defendi e volto a repetir, Portugal precisa de uma rede de floresta pública, não de matas com pinheiros, como o Pinhal de Leiria, mas sim de floresta a sério, com carvalhos, e não seria algo muito caro se pensado a longo prazo. Não é necessário gastar dinheiro em viveiros nem em projectos de reflorestação, basta identificar terrenos abandonados com regeneração natural e com bosquetes, e tentar negociar a aquisição destes terrenos com os proprietários. A maioria situam-se no interior, em regiões despovoadas, e são baratos. As organizações ambientalistas têm tentado fazer isto, mas não há fundos suficientes. 

Se temos um SNS, uma Escola Pública, também temos de ter Floresta Pública, e quem escreve isto é um membro do fórum que é  um terrível Liberal. 

Tendo uma rede nacional de floresta pública com florestas em todas as regiões do país seria mais fácil reintroduzir o garrano, aumentar as populações de veado, de gamo e de corço. O problema dos ataques ao gado quase desapareceria, pois o lobo já teria presas naturais. 

Até nos EUA há uma rede de florestas públicas, e boa parte da floresta é pública. 

Os benefícios económicos seriam incalculáveis dentro de algumas décadas, a exploração madeireira dos carvalhos poderia ser sustentável, e como se sabe é uma madeira valiosa, poderia haver ainda uma colheita controlada de plantas medicinas ou cogumelos para exportação, produção de mel biológico e acima de tudo a exploração do turismo ambiental, tudo claro está sem pôr em causa dos valore ambientais e tendo em conta que neste tipo de áreas protegidas têm de haver zonas sem perturbação humana. 

Temos boa parte dos terrenos do país ao abandono, creio que espaço não faltará. E devido ao despovoamento os carvalhos estão a tentar voltar, contudo têm a vida complicada pois os terrenos abandonados estão cheios de infestantes como acácias e eucaliptos, e depois há a mania da lavoura, de lavrar as terras, o que destrói as pequenas árvores endémicas que vão surgindo. Bastaria portanto limpar as zonas onde há regeneração, espalhar bolotas, remover o mato à superfície sem lavrar...


----------



## AJB (27 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

Bem, gostei dessa de seres liberal mas acreditares que o Estado deve estar presente nesta matéria tambem
Eu não serei assim tão liberal, confesso, mas sinceramente não tenho nenhum problema com os "liberais", tenho sim é com o absentismo intelectual e nesta altura é o que reina em Portugal em termos de conservação da Narureza!
Muito bom Frederico, mesmo!
Só acrescentava uma coisa...no ICNF conheço gente muito capaz e com muita vontade, mas as chefias preferem te-los nos gabinetes a despachar papelada...é o que temos...e é real!


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2015 às 17:02)

É treta que não há dinheiro.....agora que se é bem ou mal aplicado isso é outra história!!!

Florestas públicas sempre existiram e existem e se calhar não  são meia dúzia de hectares...para quê andar a criar mais se as que existem estão ao abandono???


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

boneli,

o que temos são maioritariamente matas, como o Pinhal de Leiria.

Grandes extensões de floresta original praticamente não existem em Portugal, embora no Interior haja regiões com uma regeneração notável. A importância de ser pública é permitir que pelo menos ali a regeneração seja possível. Sendo floresta privada, haverá sempre lavouras destrutivas, cortes, plantações de eucalipto e pinheiro-bravo, problemas de conservação da fauna autócne.

Eu compreendo que as culturas de pinheiro e eucalipto dão emprego e são importantes para a economia, tal como o montado o é no Sul, mas há espaço para ambos os modelos florestais.

Também já referi que não ficaria assim tão caro ao Estado uma rede de guardas florestais, o território tem muita falta de vigilância.


----------



## lreis (28 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

frederico disse:


> Tendo uma rede nacional de floresta pública com florestas em todas as regiões do país seria mais fácil reintroduzir o garrano, aumentar as populações de veado, de gamo e de corço. O problema dos ataques ao gado quase desapareceria, pois o lobo já teria presas naturais.
> 
> Até nos EUA há uma rede de florestas públicas, e boa parte da floresta é pública. ...


 
Foi por esta ordem de ideias que em 1901 e seguintes foi aprovado o Regime Florestal (algo considerado ainda hoje pela Europa, como um enquadramento técnico-legal visionário) e depois em 1938/40 se aprovou o Plano de Repovoamento Florestal. Claro que subsequentemente se cometeram imensos erros, mas isto levar-nos-ia longe.
Só mais uma pequena nota a este propósito: na Serra da Nogueira, em pleno Perímetro Florestal, já arborizações feitas, e no actual zona do Parque do Montesinho, quando em meados da década de 60, se detectam as primeiras presenças de corço, na empena virada a Norte , institui-se uma zona de exclusão de qualquer actividade agroflorestal (corte de arvoredo, caça, pastoreio, etc),na ordem de muitas centenas de hectares, durante vários anos e até a circulação foi muito condicionada, para permitir criar condições de execpação para o corço. Tudo ao abrigo do Regime Florestal. Segundo me foi relatado, esta área de restrição foi cumprida com resultados muito satisfatórios.
Os tempos eram outros, eu sei. Mas de qualquer forma, são exemplos a ter em conta


----------



## lreis (28 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

frederico disse:


> boneli,
> 
> o que temos são maioritariamente matas, como o Pinhal de Leiria.
> 
> ...


 
Pois, mas o interior não dá votos e por isso...
O erro crasso da anulação do Corpo Nacional da Guarda Florestal (igualmente desenvolvido pelo Regime Florestal) já está a sair bem caro... e este já nem estava a funcionar muito bem quando foi extinto.
Mas o tempo não volta para trás, acho eu.... nem sei se deveria.
Terá quer vir um novo Fontes Pereira de Melo das florestas, para abrir os cordões à bolsa e instituir um novo Corpo, juntando talvez com o espirito dos Vigilantes da Natureza.


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

É curioso que os 2 locais onde o ,lobo tem mais sucesso  ( o Montesinho e a Peneda - Gerês ) raramente se fala de ataques a gado , há presas naturais em abundância .

E atenção a um pormenor : no Minho , obviamente que eu conheço melhor , ainda existe muita floresta autóctene .Á primeira vista , muitas vezes apenas parece uma vasta extensão de pinhais , mas quem se embrenhar por dentro , descobre ainda mundos de vida e com grande profusão de pequenos carvalhos, que estão a recuperar após criminosos desvastes no passado .

O pior são mesmo as matas de produção , que apenas visam o lucro , como por exemplo , na Serra do Caramulo e na serra de Valongo , Serra da Agrela e outras zonas dos distritos do Porto e Aveiro , outrora regiões belíssimas e onde as transformaram num eucaliptal .


----------



## lreis (30 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

james disse:


> É curioso que os 2 locais onde o ,lobo tem mais sucesso  ( o Montesinho e a Peneda - Gerês ) raramente se fala de ataques a gado , há presas naturais em abundância .


 
Chamo também a atenção para uma zona onde existe uma presença de lobo assinalável, onde existe produção bovina de grande montante e onde se fala (também) pouco de ataques de lobo: o planalto do Barroso.
É uma zona muito mais plana do que as referidas por James, onde há um efectivo bovino muito relevante (provavelmente mais até que no Montesinho ou na Peneda-Gerêz), onde uma percentagem do rendimento agrícola vem desta produção e pouco se houve de conflitos nesta área.
Outro aspecto lateral, os produtores de batata do Barroso relevam uma aparente diminuição de destruição dos batatais por parte de javalis.
Justificação que os mesmos encontram,  a população de javalis encontra-se controlada pela presença de lobos. Os lobos "habituaram-se" a ver na população de javalis (juvenis e crias, subentendo) mais uma presa frequente e acessível.
Isto tudo, para dizer, no passado, nos habituamos a ouvir frequentemente de relatos de destruição e agora se ouvem com menor frequência.
Os factos actuais não surgem nos media? talvez, há hoje menos produção de batata/menos área agricultada? talvez, há hoje maior furtivismo? muito provável, há hoje uma diversificação maior entre presas e predadores, na cadeia? provável.
Se calhar da conjugação disto tudo se faz o caminho...


----------



## AJB (30 Jan 2015 às 14:11)

O País deve ser "dividido" por zonas florestais: de produção e de conservação!Todo o litoral Norte e Centro está "perdido" pois o eucalipto entrou e não sairá mais...devemos é manter as especies autóctones no interior e nas zonas montanhosas! O problema é que deverá haver mecanismos de compensação dos proprietários: os do interior sem rendimeto deveriam ser compensados pelos do litoral onde os periodos de rotação das especies (eucalipto) são incomparavelmente menores logo os lucros serão maiores!
Como digo, falta de estratégia neste país que se da ao luxo de desperdiçar um recurso tão valioso!
Estou para ver quando for avistado o primeiro urso na zona de Montesinho/Nogueira...o que é que os nossos governantes e o ICNF dirão!!!


----------



## boneli (30 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

Os últimos sensos de Lobo foram à 25/30 anos mais coisa menos coisa....tenho a certeza que se voltarem a fazer, ia haver surpresas!!!!!

Falta saber porque não fazem. E não me venham dizer que é por falta de dinheiro.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2015 às 15:36)

AJB disse:


> O País deve ser "dividido" por zonas florestais: de produção e de conservação!Todo o litoral Norte e Centro está "perdido" pois o eucalipto entrou e não sairá mais...devemos é manter as especies autóctones no interior e nas zonas montanhosas! O problema é que deverá haver mecanismos de compensação dos proprietários: os do interior sem rendimeto deveriam ser compensados pelos do litoral onde os periodos de rotação das especies (eucalipto) são incomparavelmente menores logo os lucros serão maiores!
> Como digo, falta de estratégia neste país que se da ao luxo de desperdiçar um recurso tão valioso!
> Estou para ver quando for avistado o primeiro urso na zona de Montesinho/Nogueira...o que é que os nossos governantes e o ICNF dirão!!!



Nem todo o Litoral Norte está perdido . Ainda há zonas livres de eucalipto , com alguma vegetação autóctene consolidada ou em recuperação e potencial para se expandir  ( mas , lá está , é necessária vontade política  ) . No restante  , estou de acordo contigo.

E , certas zonas montanhosas , deveriam ser consideradas santuários naturais . Se os nossos governos tivessem uma visão estratégica , este seria o caminho a seguir ( com vantagens ambientais e económicas ) .

O atual caminho é a cedência a interesses localizados de meia dúzia de gatos pingados , que não contribuem nada ( rigorosamente nada mesmo ) para um desenvolvimento harmonioso do país ( económicamente falando também ) .


----------



## supercell (30 Jan 2015 às 18:13)

james disse:


> Nem todo o Litoral Norte está perdido . Ainda há zonas livres de eucalipto , com alguma vegetação autóctene consolidada ou em recuperação e potencial para se expandir  ( mas , lá está , é necessária vontade política  ) . No restante  , estou de acordo contigo.
> 
> E , certas zonas montanhosas , deveriam ser consideradas santuários naturais . Se os nossos governos tivessem uma visão estratégica , este seria o caminho a seguir ( com vantagens ambientais e económicas ) .
> 
> O atual caminho é a cedência a interesses localizados de meia dúzia de gatos pingados , que não contribuem nada ( rigorosamente nada mesmo ) para um desenvolvimento harmonioso do país ( económicamente falando também ) .



Sim, a MONTIS já provou que isso era possível ao comprar recentemente uma àrea no caramulo para requalificação e preservação.
Mas há muito para fazer..
Se não qualquer dia ainda pensam que Portugal é a capital do Eucalipto na Europa...


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2015 às 08:46)

Isto não tem pés nem cabeça. O problema não está no número de lobos. É outro e relaciona-se com a falta de presas e a negligência dos criadores de gado que não querem gastar dinheiro para aumentar a segurança dos rebanhos.

_O secretário de Estado da Conservação da Natureza, Miguel de Castro Neto, admitiu nesta terça-feira que caso se confirme um aumento da população de lobo ibérico em Portugal terão de ser tomadas novas medidas para proteger o gado, dando como exemplo a caça.
 "*Se se confirmar que a população de lobo aumentou [atingindo determinados níveis], outras medidas" terão de avançar "e uma delas a actividade cinegética",* disse Miguel de Castro Neto na Comissão de Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território e Poder Local, na Assembleia da República, onde esteve a ser ouvido o ministro que tutela esta área, Jorge Moreira da Silva._

_http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...pulacao-de-lobo-iberico-crescer-muito-1685661_


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2015 às 10:47)

Sempre fui um amante da biologia, principalmente a do nosso cantinho, apesar de não ser nem de longe nem de perto a minha área.
A verdade é que por várias motivos alguns dos meus amigos são biólogos e por incrível que parece conseguem exercer a sua profissão cá em Portugal. Já tive oportunidade de os acompanhar no terreno na monotorização de algumas espécies (inclusive do Lobo) e de facto é de louvar o trabalho que fazem e que passa ao lado da maioria das pessoas.

O ano passado e mesmo este ano (como muita neve pelo meio), já fui para o terreno com eles (parecia um puto), para ver como é o trabalho que desenvolvem na colocação de câmaras e análise de vestígios que encontram.

Penso que ninguém melhor do que eles para saberem ( e sabem) de facto a situação do Lobo em Portugal. Não posso estender-me muito, porque muitas das vezes o trabalho que eles fazem deveria de ser da responsabilidade do ICN. É complicado……e
No entanto já tive a oportunidade de os acompanhar no Gerês, no Sabor, Montesinho e A24 E COM AGRADAVEIS SURPRESAS.

O que sabemos normalmente é do que se ouve aqui e ali, noticias que vão saindo, prossupostos de…e claro noticias de Espanha.
O que é facto é que dados dos últimos sensos do Lobo que foram feitos em Portugal é que a população a Norte do Douro estava estável e havia uma regressão/isolamento da população a Sul do Douro. Penso que se falava de uma população nacional à volta 300 indivíduos. Estamos a falar à uns 25/30 anos talvez.
O que fica logo claro é que devíamos fazer um novo senso nacional e não se faz porquê???? Eu não sei a resposta mas pelo que sei há pressões internas e de Espanha para se voltar a fazer um novo senso.

Uma coisa* tenho a certeza* e penso que todos nós temos efetivamente: é que a população de Lobo por várias razões que já foram aqui referidas está aumentar.
Mesmo a Sul do Douro ele está a voltar apesar de continuar critica, pois a população original continua isolada. Por um lado novos territórios estão a voltar a ser ocupados pelo Lobo e algumas alcateias vindas de Espanha cada vez se fixam mais deste lado.

Aqui no Norte depois do grande abalo que sofreu na zona do Marão/Alvão com a construção da A24 com uma regressão, a verdade é que nos últimos anos voltou a estabilizar e aumentar mesmo. Existem algumas zonas no Gerês que ai sim há problemas, tanto na Peneda como no Gerês, mas ele está a aguentar-se.
No entanto segundo me dizem com a exceção da zona fronteiriça do Barroso *o Gerês já não é o que era* e se não fizer nada os problemas serão cada vez mais! No entanto a espécie está-se a aguentar. Pelo que percebi as alcateias lá cada vez são mais pequenas o que torna mais complicado a sua sobrevivência.


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2015 às 13:55)

Aqui vai a boa nova.
*
O secretário de Estado da Conservação da Natureza, Miguel de Castro Neto, admitiu nesta terça-feira que caso se confirme um aumento da população de lobo ibérico em Portugal terão de ser tomadas novas medidas para proteger o gado, dando como exemplo a caça.
"Se se confirmar que a população de lobo aumentou [atingindo determinados níveis], outras medidas" terão de avançar "e uma delas a actividade cinegética", disse Miguel de Castro Neto na Comissão de Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território e Poder Local, na Assembleia da República, onde esteve a ser ouvido o ministro que tutela esta área, Jorge Moreira da Silva.
Castro Neto respondia à deputada do partido Os Verdes, Heloísa Apolónia, que pediu esclarecimentos acerca de declarações do secretário de Estado à comunicação social, colocando a hipótese de o lobo ibérico (Canis lupus signatus), espécie actualmente protegida e classificada como "em perigo" no Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal, poder passar a ser alvo de caça.
No final de Janeiro, o secretário de Estado anunciou a criação de um grupo de trabalho para actualizar os dados relativos à espécie, a sua localização, o número de alcateias e de presas naturais. O mais recente Censo Nacional do Lobo, de 2005, contabilizou cerca de 300 indivíduos em território nacional distribuídos por 65 alcateias. Segundo Miguel de Castro Neto, o grupo de trabalho irá preparar um plano de acção para conciliar a protecção da espécie e a das explorações agrícolas, podendo propor alterações à lei.
A associação ambientalista Quercus reagiu recentemente a estas declarações, que considerou "infelizes e despropositadas", por não assentarem em "qualquer estudo ou estratégia definida a longo prazo" para a conservação do lobo ibérico. "Estudos científicos demonstram que o abate de alguns lobos numa população não leva necessariamente a uma redução da intensidade de ataques ao gado. Pelo contrário, a aplicação de correctas medidas destinadas à protecção e vigilância do gado são a melhor solução para reduzir eficazmente os ataques de lobo", considera a associação num comunicado enviado às redacções.
A possibilidade de abrir a espécie à caça está em sintonia com as intenções do Governo espanhol, que em Setembro passado pediu à Comissão Europeia uma alteração à Directiva Habitat no sentido de permitir a caça legal, na zona a sul do rio Douro, de 10% da população destes animais existente na Península Ibérica.
Porém, em Dezembro, em resposta a perguntas do PÚBLICO, o ICNF não punha a hipótese de Portugal seguir o exemplo espanhol. "A evolução do efectivo populacional e área ocupada pelo lobo em Espanha apresenta actualmente uma situação totalmente distinta de Portugal, não permitindo comparações nomeadamente quanto às opções de gestão adoptadas", declarou este organismo.
Proprietários têm que fazer "gestão activa"
Na intervenção que fez nesta terça-feira, Miguel de Castro Neto lembrou que o lobo é a única espécie em que a lei prevê o pagamento de indemnizações para compensar os danos causados pelos seus ataques. E nos últimos meses têm sido relatados vários casos de proprietários de gado com prejuízos devido à actividade dos lobos, no centro e norte do país. Segundo dados fornecidos ao PÚBLICO pelo ICNF, no ano passado, o Estado pagou pelo menos 28 mil euros em indemnizações aos pastores cujos rebanhos foram atacados por lobos. Em 2013 tinha pago muito mais, quase 800 mil euros. 
O secretário de Estado explicou que os criadores de gado têm de cumprir algumas regras, desde logo ter uma "gestão activa" do gado, utilizar cães de guarda e instalar cercas de proteção. No Plano de Desenvolvimento Rural (Proder) estão previstos apoios para a manutenção dos cães e a construção das cercas. Através deste plano, o Governo tem 57 milhões de euros até 2020, provenientes de fundos comunitários, para investir na protecção do gado.
O Ministério da Agricultura "fixa o valor da indemnização em função dos valores de mercado" na região onde ocorrem o ataque, mas "tem de ser provado que houve ataque do lobo e que o proprietário cumpriu" as regras definidas, disse o secretário de Estado. Miguel de Castro Neto acrescentou que, em resultado do esforço do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF), o prazo de pagamento das indemnizações foi reduzido para menos de seis meses.*



http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...pulacao-de-lobo-iberico-crescer-muito-1685661


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2015 às 18:01)

O que notei em algumas zonas do Gerês é um excesso de turistas, excesso de presença humana.

Já aqui referi e volto a frisar que os parques naturais têm de ter zonas interditas ou limitadas, e que isso não se faz em Portugal. Felizmente o Gerês não tem nenhuma estrada no maciço central, e é milagre pois em Portugal temos a mania de meter estradas asfaltadas para quase todos os picos das serras: não sei se é verdade, mas há quem diga que somos caso singular em toda a Europa. A  verdade é que nas serras espanholas que ja visitei não há estrada asfaltada até ao ponto mais alto.

Houve um erro muito grave no Gerês há cerca de 4 décadas, a abertura da fronteira internacional na Portela do Homem. Actualmente as população dos concelhos de Lobios e Terras do Bouro não aceitariam o encerramento da fronteira, mas pelo menos deveria haver um controlo muito maior de tráfego na mata da Albergaria. Portagens todo o ano durante o dia, e trânsito encerrado à noite seria o ideal.

Mas dizia eu que noto na parte central do parque um excesso de presença humana, de turismo, que acarreta problemas graves para aquela área. Há o pisoteio de plantas em perigo, as aves não conseguem nidificar, os mamíferos afastam-se pois não apreciam o bicho Homem. Há o lixo, a caça furtiva, a colheita de plantas e de cogumelos. Num Parque Nacional a postura tem de ser outra, há caminhos que devem ser encerrados ao trânsito com cancelas, acesso limitado apenas para autoridades, há zonas como a Mata da Albergaria onde tem de haver um número limite de visitantes por dia, e portagens, há outras áreas que não podem ser divulgadas nem ter trilhos pedestres. Parques naturais e monumentos com limite diário de visitantes existem noutros países, eu nunca consegui ver a Última Ceia do Da Vinci porque tem limite de visitas e é necessária marcação com antecedência.

Isto são tudo erros cometidos a partir dos anos 60, fronteira na Portela do Homem, urbanização maciça das ilhas da Ria Formosa e ponte na ilha de Faro, aprovação da Quinta do Lago à beira da zona mais sensível do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, aeroporto de Faro em cima da área protegida, auto-estrada do Norte em cima do polje de Minde, a cortar ao meio desnecessariamente um Parque Natural, entre tantos outros crimes ambientais e paisagísticos evitáveis sem prejuízo para as populações.


----------



## ICunha (12 Fev 2015 às 03:34)

frederico disse:


> O que notei em algumas zonas do Gerês é um excesso de turistas, excesso de presença humana.
> 
> Já aqui referi e volto a frisar que os parques naturais têm de ter zonas interditas ou limitadas, e que isso não se faz em Portugal. Felizmente o Gerês não tem nenhuma estrada no maciço central, e é milagre pois em Portugal temos a mania de meter estradas asfaltadas para quase todos os picos das serras: não sei se é verdade, mas há quem diga que somos caso singular em toda a Europa. A  verdade é que nas serras espanholas que ja visitei não há estrada asfaltada até ao ponto mais alto.
> 
> ...



A minha opinião é a mesma acho que existe um numero elevado durante todo ano do homem nesse local isso é um grande problema para toda a fauna no Parque ainda no mês de Agosto Passei pelo parque assisti a um momento triste onde no momento que encontrei a cabraXurés estava tentando fotografar a distancia sem incomodar quando de repente sai um grupo de pessoas que ião a caminhar que se deparam com os animais sucedido no meio desse grupo o que se lembram algumas pessoas fazer atirar pedras em direcção dos animais como todos sabemos estas coisas e mais acontecem no Parque isso claro prejudica as espécies. Acho que devia haver mais vigia mais controlo das pessoas dentro do parque. Mas não o que interessa é chagar ao fim do dia e ver a lata cheia de tostões é triste mas é o que acontece.

É Por isso que eu adoro Montesinho


----------



## james (13 Fev 2015 às 15:54)

ICunha disse:


> A minha opinião é a mesma acho que existe um numero elevado durante todo ano do homem nesse local isso é um grande problema para toda a fauna no Parque ainda no mês de Agosto Passei pelo parque assisti a um momento triste onde no momento que encontrei a cabraXurés estava tentando fotografar a distancia sem incomodar quando de repente sai um grupo de pessoas que ião a caminhar que se deparam com os animais sucedido no meio desse grupo o que se lembram algumas pessoas fazer atirar pedras em direcção dos animais como todos sabemos estas coisas e mais acontecem no Parque isso claro prejudica as espécies. Acho que devia haver mais vigia mais controlo das pessoas dentro do parque. Mas não o que interessa é chagar ao fim do dia e ver a lata cheia de tostões é triste mas é o que acontece.
> 
> É Por isso que eu adoro Montesinho




A zona mais turística do " PNPG " representa , felizmente , apenas uma pequeníssima parcela do parque , não é , felizmente outra vez , uma pressão generalizada mas uma pressão localizada , até porque a orografia não permite . 

Mas , é verdade , em julho e agosto , tem gente a mais .


----------



## lreis (22 Mar 2015 às 10:42)

A vida maldita dos lobos portugueses. A vida real...

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/gnr-mais-lobos-mortos-viana-castelo-este-ano-todo-2014


----------



## james (22 Mar 2015 às 11:29)

[QUOlolreis, post: 480466, member: 3442"]A vida maldita dos lobos portugueses. A vida real...

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/gnr-mais-lobos-mortos-viana-castelo-este-ano-todo-2014[/QUOTE]


A proteção do lobo podia , 
Alem da vertente ecológica , também podia ser um trunfo turístico , os paises mais inteligentes já chegaram la .

Em Portugal , com o argumento muito beato e catolicista de que as pessoas são mais importantes do que a natureza ( eu não acho ! ! !) permite - se tudo , ate aberracoes que são ate contrarias ao interesse publico , onde as autoridades fecham os olhos a grunhos ,que vivem em lugarejos com meia duzia de gatos pingados , praticam a subsistência e s a sua contribuição para a economia nacional e zero , só dão e despesa ao estado.

Quando e que estes tipos são postos na ordem?

O lobo


----------



## james (22 Mar 2015 às 11:33)

De uma vez por todas , o estado tem de punir estes selvagens , que delapidam impunemente o nosso patrimônio natural com argumento de proteger meia duzia de vaquinhas , cabrinhas , galinhas e Tretas do gênero .


----------



## frederico (22 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

Os proprietários não querem gastar em prevenção mas se calhar depois gastam fortunas em tabaco e bebida, e vêm queixar-se do lobo e das raposas...

Na serra algarvia há ataques de raposas a galinheiros, conheço uma pessoa  que colocou uma vedação com uma pequena barreira de cimento no solo para prevenir que as raposas e os  cães vadios fizessem tocas, e por cima levou rede para evitar a entrada de gatos, que como se sabe comem os pintos. Assunto resolvido, é investimento para a vida e não fica tão caro quanto isso. Essa aldeã tinha perdido muitas galinhas para raposas e cães abandonados. Na serra algarvia ficam muitos cães de caça abandonados no final da época cinegética, depois vão para as aldeias atacar galinheiros e gado, e há muitos gatos vadios a atacar galinheiros.

Quanto à religião, sim há muito a dizer, parte do nosso desprezo pelo ambiente deve-se não ao Cristianismo mas sim aos ensinamentos da Igreja Católica, mais especificamente da Igreja Católica portuguesa, que anda desde a Inquisição a atrofiar o espírito dos portugueses. Os Cátaros eram cristãos e amavam o ambiente e os animais, até eram vegetarianos, mas acabaram assassinados pela Igreja Católica...


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 10:38)

E continua a terrível saga dos terríveis ataques dos lobos patrocinada por alguns pseudojornalistas .

Agora foi em Almeida onde alegadamente existiu um ataque de lobos a avestruzes . Apareceram logo pessoas muito chateadas .

E pergunto eu , onde estavam essas pessoas quando os lobos foram exterminados e quando destruiram o patrimônio natural da terra deles , inclusive as presas naturais dos lobos ?


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2015 às 18:04)

Sensacionalismo não falta. Num país com povo mais instruído estas declarações seriam ridicularizadas.

_Cracel alertou ainda que os lobos em Terras de Bouro estão a atacar o gado "cada vez com mais frequência e mais próximo das populações".

Disse que há registo de ataques de lobos a cães, cabras e ovelhas junto a aldeias como Campo do Gerês, Ermida e Vilar da Veiga.

*"As populações começam a temer pela própria segurança, sobretudo no que diz respeito às crianças, uma vez que parece evidente que o lobo deixou de ter medo do homem", referiu.

Ressalvou que não há ainda notícia de qualquer ataque do lobo ao homem, mas acrescentou que ninguém pode garantir que um dia isso não venha a acontecer.

"A alteração do comportamento do lobo pode levar a situações perigosas", avisou.

Por isso, o autarca pede, desde logo, à comunidade científico que estude possíveis alterações do comportamento do lobo face ao homem.*

A Câmara de Terras de Bouro quer ainda que a indemnização por cada animal abatido pelo lobo seja paga no período de 60 dias estipulado por lei e que inclua o valor do animal e as despesas realizadas com o seu tratamento.

Exige também, entre várias outras medidas, que a redução do rácio de um cão de guarda por cada 50 cabeças de gado atualmente exigível para o criador ter direito a indemnização.

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...bos-motivam-manifestacao-de-criadores-de-gado
_
Quando estive no Gerês no Outono vi gado ao abandono no meio da serra, sem qualquer vigilância. Depois queixam-se. Até me admira como não há mais roubos ou ataques.


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 20:17)

Somos o país que somos  e não há muito a fazer  : uma parte da população profundamente ignorante , com afirmações que nem dá para acreditar  e não são só as pessoas de zonas recônditas , ainda hoje vi na tv uma jornalista a falar do lobo como se fosse o bicho papão . 

Eu pessoalmente , já desisti , já fui a favor de programas de revitalização das aldeias mais interiores e despovoadas . Agora , se calhar , até acho que o despovoamento dessas zonas até é uma coisa boa .


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

james disse:


> Somos o país que somos  e não há muito a fazer  : uma parte da população profundamente ignorante , com afirmações que nem dá para acreditar  e não são só as pessoas de zonas recônditas , ainda hoje vi na tv uma jornalista a falar do lobo como se fosse o bicho papão .
> 
> Eu pessoalmente , já desisti , já fui a favor de programas de revitalização das aldeias mais interiores e despovoadas . Agora , se calhar , até acho que o despovoamento dessas zonas até é uma coisa boa .




Nem reparei que cheguei ao post n º 1000.


----------



## Meteolouco (23 Mar 2015 às 20:28)

frederico disse:


> Os proprietários não querem gastar em prevenção mas se calhar depois gastam fortunas em tabaco e bebida, e vêm queixar-se do lobo e das raposas...
> 
> Na serra algarvia há ataques de raposas a galinheiros, conheço uma pessoa  que colocou uma vedação com uma pequena barreira de cimento no solo para prevenir que as raposas e os  cães vadios fizessem tocas, e por cima levou rede para evitar a entrada de gatos, que como se sabe comem os pintos. Assunto resolvido, é investimento para a vida e não fica tão caro quanto isso. Essa aldeã tinha perdido muitas galinhas para raposas e cães abandonados. Na serra algarvia ficam muitos cães de caça abandonados no final da época cinegética, depois vão para as aldeias atacar galinheiros e gado, e há muitos gatos vadios a atacar galinheiros.
> 
> Quanto à religião, sim há muito a dizer, parte do nosso desprezo pelo ambiente deve-se não ao Cristianismo mas sim aos ensinamentos da Igreja Católica, mais especificamente da Igreja Católica portuguesa, que anda desde a Inquisição a atrofiar o espírito dos portugueses. Os Cátaros eram cristãos e amavam o ambiente e os animais, até eram vegetarianos, mas acabaram assassinados pela Igreja Católica...



muito bem, os càtaros como os valdenses entre outros eram seguidores das escrituras e diferentes dos demais, o homem aos poucos foi substituindo os valores divinos por os deles mesmos onde infelizmente os animais não fazem parte da chamada nova sociedade moderna, cristianismo é muito diferente de catolicismo, e cada vez será mais nos seus valores já adulterados por homens sem princípios.


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 20:44)

Portugal é um dos poucos países da Europa onde o lobo nunca se extingiu .

Isso devia ser motivo de orgulho e razão para ser fomentada a sua sobrevivência na natureza . 

Mas não , em Portugal , fruto ainda de uma população profundamente ignorante , um estado desinteressado e alguns que vêm uma oportunidade para se promover , vemos este espetáculo deprimente nos média .


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2015 às 04:22)

«Crescei e multiplicai-vos»... como sinónimo de somos donos do planeta, isto é tudo nosso, mandamos aqui e somos superiores à Natureza.

O judaísmo-cristianismo anda a ensinar isto ao povo há séculos.

Os Cátaros ou os Templários demarcaram-se, algum Protestantismo também.

Não é o Homem que sujeita a Natureza, o Cosmos, mas que se sujeita às suas regras imutáveis se procura a Sabedoria.

E isto não se ensina na Catequese portuguesa. Apenas a fé cega e irracional.

Portugal teria tido muito a ganhar se há 500 anos tivesse embarcado na Reforma e fundado uma Igreja portuguesa que seria entregue à Ordem de Cristo. Com um corte total, político e teológico, com a Igreja Católica e Apostólica Romana.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2015 às 05:05)

james disse:


> Portugal é um dos poucos países da Europa onde o lobo nunca se extingiu .
> 
> Isso devia ser motivo de orgulho e razão para ser fomentada a sua sobrevivência na natureza .
> 
> Mas não , em Portugal , fruto ainda de uma população profundamente ignorante , um estado desinteressado e alguns que vêm uma oportunidade para se promover , vemos este espetáculo deprimente nos média .



Não é só em Portugal que os predadores são exterminados. Os EUA têm um território muito superior e também fizeram o mesmo:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/the-...americas-campaign-to-eradicate-the-wolf/4312/

O crescimento populacional e a exigência de recursos levam à inevitável destruição do habitat alheio. E quando há conflito já se sabe qual será o resultado. 

Enquanto existirem lobos irá haver sempre situações problemáticas (ataques a gado/pessoas/bens). O que é natural já que 'nós' roubamos o espaço todo. Portanto, irá sempre haver apelos para controlar (e uns dirão também exterminar) os lobos. Claro que os citadinos terão uma opinião e quem vive no campo terá outra. Exterminar os lobos faz sentido financeiramente (especialmente porque não há rentabilização turística dos lobos).


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2015 às 05:20)

frederico disse:


> «Crescei e multiplicai-vos»... como sinónimo de somos donos do planeta, isto é tudo nosso, mandamos aqui e somos superiores à Natureza.
> 
> O judaísmo-cristianismo anda a ensinar isto ao povo há séculos.
> 
> ...



Sim, há muita coisa que na catequese não se diz. Mas por acaso há algumas (poucas) passagens que aludem à preservação da natureza (o que faz sentido tendo em conta que na altura não havia esse problema). Provavelmente a mais conhecida é deixar a terra descansar a cada 7 anos. Outras menos conhecidas são estas (em inglês porque algumas traduções em português são más):
*
Ecclesiastes 3*
*19*For the fate of the sons of men and the fate of beasts is the same. As one dies so dies the other; indeed, they all have the same breath and there is no advantage for man over beast, for all is vanity.

*20*All go to the same place. All came from the dust and all return to the dust.
*
Proverbs 12*
*10*A righteous man has regard for the life of his animal, But even the compassion of the wicked is cruel.

*Exodus*
*5*"If you see the donkey of one who hates you lying helpless under its load, you shall refrain from leaving it to him, you shall surely release it with him.

*Deuteronomy 22*
*6*"If you happen to come upon a bird's nest along the way, in any tree or on the ground, with young ones or eggs, and the mother sitting on the young or on the eggs, you shall not take the mother with the young;

*7*you shall certainly let the mother go, but the young you may take for yourself, in order that it may be well with you and that you may prolong your days.

Mas religião à parte. A conservação da natureza, na sua gigantesca maioria, não é lucrativa. Para se mudar comportamentos é preciso dar incentivos financeiros.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> Quando estive no Gerês no Outono vi gado ao abandono no meio da serra, sem qualquer vigilância. Depois queixam-se. Até me admira como não há mais roubos ou ataques.



Se não houver gado nas serras, haverá mais combustível para futuros incêndios. O que cria todo um ciclo nada favorável ao lobo.
Portanto, gado nas serras sim! Mais e mais!
Até porque a carne fica logo com um sabor e uma qualidade diferente. 

Em relação ao nosso Portugal, bom, do lado de lá da fronteira passa-se isto:

 Aparece el cadável de un lobo colgado de una señal en Lena con un disparo en el cuello (Atenção aos mais sensíveis. A imagem pode impressionar!)
 El principado aprueba el plan que permite la caza del lobo en monterías


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 19:44)

AnDré disse:


> Se nãregiões prer gado nas serras, haverá mais combustível para futuros incêndios. O que cria todo um ciclo nada favorável ao lobo.
> Portanto, gado nas serras sim! Mais e mais!
> Até porque a carne fica logo com um sabor e uma qualidade diferente.
> 
> ...















Nao Vejo interesse nenhum em que o lobo e outros animais selvagens em áreas naturais partilhem o mesmo território que o gado para criação de carne . Devia haver um ordenamento que definisse onde o gado pode E onde nao pode estar .

Em relação aos incêndios , e muito relativo , quanto menos presença humana existir , melhor . Alias , qualquer pessoa vê que nas zonas de pastagem ha sempre muitos incêndios .

Em relação ao que se passa do lado de la da fronteira não me admira , também não são exemplo para ninguém .







Gado nas serras ,  mas com controloe e em regioes


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 03:51)

frederico disse:


> «Crescei e multiplicai-vos»... como sinónimo de somos donos do planeta, isto é tudo nosso, mandamos aqui e somos superiores à Natureza.
> 
> O judaísmo-cristianismo anda a ensinar isto ao povo há séculos.
> 
> ...










https://ia700504.us.archive.org/0/items/adescriptionazo01boidgoog/adescriptionazo01boidgoog.pdf


----------



## lreis (29 Mar 2015 às 20:39)

james disse:


> Em relação aos incêndios , e muito relativo , quanto menos presença humana existir , melhor . Alias , qualquer pessoa vê que nas zonas de pastagem ha sempre muitos incêndios .


 
Atenção que na maioria dos ecossistemas existentes em Portugal, o fogo é um elemento inerente aos mesmos e às sucessões ecológicas que possam ocorrer. Quer isto dizer, que o facto de não existir presença humana, não faz diminuir per si o risco de incêndio. Se ocorrer uma grande acumulação de matéria combustível, o risco de incêndio pode até aumentar. E isto tem que ser claramente gerido e decidido em áreas onde prevalece o lobo, porque algumas vezes poderá ser bom e outras vezes até pode ser pouco benéfico ou mesmo prejudicial.


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2015 às 22:17)

A questão dos incêndios no Portugal Eurossiberiano, que é onde estão quase todos os nossos lobos, é muito complexa. Estamos a falar de áreas que naturalmente seriam ocupadas maioritariamente por carvalhos e em menor grau sobreiros e outras espécies de folhosas, como castanheiros ou bétulas, e agora o eucalipto, as acácias, as mimosas ou os pinheiros dominam vastas áreas da paisagem. As florestas de carvalho alternavam com pastagens para gado bovino e terras agrícolas, uma paisagem de Europa Média e não de Europa Mediterrânica.

O maior risco de incêndio está nos matos e nas silviculturas, não está nas florestas mais evoluídas como a mata da Albergaria.

De acordo com o tenho lido as grandes explorações de silvicultura, feitas por grandes empresas têm menor risco de incêndio, o problema maior está nas pequenas matas em pequena e média propriedade, estando muitas abandonadas. Conheço casos de emigrantes que têm pinhais abandonados na zona Centro, só visitam as propriedades de anos a anos para ver os marcos.

Portugal não tem uma distribuição populacional como os outros países europeus desenvolvidos, há um excesso de dispersão por montes, sítios, aldeias, tal deriva da ausência de uma verdadeira Rev. Industrial e Tecnológica nos últimos duzentos anos, e é uma prova do nosso atraso. No interior faltam grandes núcleos urbanos, e há um excesso de aldeias e montes, já no Litoral há um desmesurado despovoamento de cidades como Lisboa, Gaia (centro) ou Porto e uma hipertrofia dos subúrbios.

A compartimentação da propriedade, a distribuição da população, a pobreza, a falta de consciência ambiental, o facto do Estado se demitir de vigiar o território no Interior, tudo isso dificulta a protecção ambiental.

Há muito que se fala num mega inventário da propriedade rural em Portugal e numa cartografia do território, há 2 ou 3 anos ainda não tinha avançado por falta de dinheiro. Neste momento na serra algarvia já há muitas áreas sem dono, os proprietários faleceram, os marcos desapareceram ou foram criminosamente mudados, os herdeiros estão fora e não conhecem as terras.

Uma solução passaria por termos a Quercus ou a LPN a comprar terras, as  reservas privadas poderiam substituir o Estado. No entanto falta dinheiro, em Portugal o ambiente é causa pouco popular e os sócios nem pagam as quotas. No Reino Unido a situação seria diferente. Se virmos bem as coisas, no passado a Igreja, o Rei e as Ordens Religiosas fizeram o papel do Ministério do Ambiente, protegendo matas e florestas, em constante atrito com as populações locais. Em Trás-os-Montes, por exemplo, há muitas terras baratas com bosquetes interessantes de espécies que só existem naquela região em Portugal, e isto nem é muito falado.


----------



## james (29 Mar 2015 às 23:59)

frederico disse:


> A questão dos incêndios no Portugal Eurossiberiano, que é onde estão quase todos os nossos lobos, é muito complexa. Estamos a falar de áreas que naturalmente seriam ocupadas maioritariamente por carvalhos e em menor grau sobreiros e outras espécies de folhosas, como castanheiros ou bétulas, e agora o eucalipto, as acácias, as mimosas ou os pinheiros dominam vastas áreas da paisagem. As florestas de carvalho alternavam com pastagens para gado bovino e terras agrícolas, uma paisagem de Europa Média e não de Europa Mediterrânica.
> 
> O maior risco de incêndio está nos matos e nas silviculturas, não está nas florestas mais evoluídas como a mata da Albergaria.
> 
> ...





E se ha arvore extraordinariamente adaptada ao fogo , essa e o carvalho !


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 00:02)

james disse:


> E se ha arvore extraordinariamente adaptada ao fogo , essa e o carvalho !



Também há o exemplo do teixo:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Natureza-e...ontent/Teixo-os-dias-do-fim?bl=1&viewall=true

Não é lucrativo a curto prazo. Esse é o eterno problema. Daí a importância do eucalipto no continente e da criptoméria nos Açores.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2015 às 00:30)

Orion disse:


> Também há o exemplo do teixo:
> 
> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Natureza-e...ontent/Teixo-os-dias-do-fim?bl=1&viewall=true
> 
> Não é lucrativo a curto prazo. Esse é o eterno problema. Daí a importância do eucalipto no continente e da criptoméria nos Açores.







E verdade , o teixo , essa relíquia da nossa flora .

Ja tive o prazer de avistar pessoalmente alguns exemplares na
Serra do Geres . Na Serra da Peneda 
Também ainda existem .

E os bagos deles são o único alimento do Tetraz , que ainda pode existir no pnpg .

Temos fantásticas especies nativas que tem enormes propriedades  , mas da - se primazia as especies exóticas como o eucalipto ,que nos moldes em que foi introduzido em Portugal tornou - se numa verdadeira praga .


----------



## lreis (6 Abr 2015 às 12:07)

frederico disse:


> A compartimentação da propriedade, a distribuição da população, a pobreza, a falta de consciência ambiental, o facto do Estado se demitir de vigiar o território no Interior, tudo isso dificulta a protecção ambiental.
> 
> Há muito que se fala num mega inventário da propriedade rural em Portugal e numa cartografia do território, há 2 ou 3 anos ainda não tinha avançado por falta de dinheiro. Neste momento na serra algarvia já há muitas áreas sem dono, os proprietários faleceram, os marcos desapareceram ou foram criminosamente mudados, os herdeiros estão fora e não conhecem as terras.
> 
> Uma solução passaria por termos a Quercus ou a LPN a comprar terras, as  reservas privadas poderiam substituir o Estado. No entanto falta dinheiro, em Portugal o ambiente é causa pouco popular e os sócios nem pagam as quotas. No Reino Unido a situação seria diferente. Se virmos bem as coisas, no passado a Igreja, o Rei e as Ordens Religiosas fizeram o papel do Ministério do Ambiente, protegendo matas e florestas, em constante atrito com as populações locais. Em Trás-os-Montes, por exemplo, há muitas terras baratas com bosquetes interessantes de espécies que só existem naquela região em Portugal, e isto nem é muito falado.


 
O cadastro (e a necessidade da sua existência) é provavelmente uma das bases mais importante de todo o desenvolvimento do interior de Portugal. Quer na perspectiva de dinamização económica como na de protecção de valores naturais, etc. Sem saber o que existe e a quem pertence, pouco pode ser feito ou protegido.
A iniciativa de  criação de áreas geridas por entidades ambientais, etc, é interessante e positiva, embora em termos de cadastro pouco ajude a não ser numa perspectiva de criação de "emparcelamentos Naturais", que mais tarde se simplificarão o cadastro da região.
Reparem que não se está a falar somente de terrirórios privados. Existem por exemplo os territórios comunitários/baldios que também sobre os quais pouco se sabe (sobre os seus limites), ou antes, não existe uma informação estabilizada sobre a sua localização ao pormenor. E no entanto, a minha estimativa para estas áreas em Portugal continental será em torno dos 600 a 700.000 hectares.
Também a este nível o novo conceito de cadastro poderá ser um passo em frente, porque pela 1ª vez, os baldios vão ter representação cartográfica com o  mesmo grau de pormenor dos restantes prédios.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2015 às 15:12)

Algo que algunos de los que somos y conocemos la zona ya pensábamos...

http://www.revistaquercus.es/notici...live-del-lobo-en-la-sierra-de-la-culebra.html


----------



## belem (24 Nov 2015 às 15:26)

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/comarcas/2015/11/02/estudio-reduce-cinco-manadas-lobos/882002.html`

http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article29486.html

Se for verdade, é realmente triste.

Em Portugal, diz-se que o numero de lobos está a aumentar:

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/282092/populacao-de-lobo-iberico-esta-a-aumentar-em-portugal

Espero que a situação na Culebra mude rápido.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2015 às 15:47)

A população de lobos está estável e,  muito importante,  está a expandir - se para novos territórios a norte do Douro.
Trás - Os - Montes já tem uma população relativamente bem distribuída e no Minho,   já existe pelo menos uma alcateia consolidada,  que reapareceu no seu antigo território da Serra d 'Arga, já muito perto do mar.  E também há indícios do aparecimento esporádico de lobos nas serras mais a sul do Minho,  as serras da Cabreira e Lameira.

A sul do Douro,  a situação e crítica ( em especial pela falta de alimento,  no Norte há mais presas naturais) ,  embora haja alguma esperança com os lobos que reapareceram no planalto de Almeida.


P.S.  Pessoalmente,  não tenho dúvidas que o lobo,  tendo essa opção,  prefere as suas presas naturais Do que gado doméstico.
Basta ver que a zona onde mais lobos existe em Portugal ( e com abundância de presas naturais),  que é a Terra fria transmontana,  e ,  paradoxalmente,  provavelmente,  a região onde menos se ouve falar de ataques de lobos.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2015 às 19:30)

Varios puntos para entender la distribución y abundancia del lobo en España. A ver si no me dejo nada, pongo arriba la versión oficial y abajo la valoración verdadero-falso de cada uno de los puntos:


VERSIÓN OFICIAL

1. Población oficial de unos 2000 lobos distribuidos en unas 254 manadas o grupos familiares
2. Distribución geográfica:






3. Visita de lobos aislados de origen italiano a los Pirineos Orientales.
4. Población aislada en Sierra Morena de unos 40-50 individuos en unas 5-6 manadas
5. Aumento del número de individuos
6. Aumento paulatino del territorio ocupado

REALIDAD

1. Desconocido. Falta un censo REAL actualizado.
2. Mayormente verdadero aunque algo anticuado. Aumento del área de distribución en ciertas zonas del Sistema Central e Ibérico. El lobo vuelve a reproducirse en el entorno de mi pueblo de Madrid (Valle del Lozoya) tras más de 60 años sin hacerlo. Sobran las poblaciones de Sierra Morena en el mapa, muy probablemente al borde de la desaparición real.
3. Verdadero. No obstante en los últimos años el número de nuevas citas ha ido disminuyendo.
4. Falso. Población con casi total seguridad extinta o al menos desmantelada y muy probablemente hibridada. No ha habido interés real para conservar y fomentar esa población.
5. Falso. Esa afirmación viene fundamentada en las sobreestimaciones de algunos censos "oficiales" autonómicos (Castilla y León fundamentalmente), sin indicar metodología. La realidad es que son censos que buscan justificar el aumento de los cupos de caza del lobo y la eliminación del mismo en ciertas zonas fruto de las presiones ganaderas (incluso en zonas al sur del Duero donde está estrictamente protegido).
6. Verdadero, aunque su expansión norteña (que eventualmente pudiera conectar con los individuos aislados italianos que aparecen por los Pirineos) se está viendo limitada en el área de los Montes Vascos y el Sistema Ibérico Norte básicamente porque matan todos los que ven impidiendo su recolonización natural. Particularmente sangrante es el caso vasco, donde prácticamente la propia administración elimina cada individuo que aparece procedente de Burgos (donde se cazan). Por ello hace poco ha surgido una iniciativa para solicitar la inclusión del lobo en el Catálogo Vasco de Especies Amenazadas: https://www.change.org/p/incluyan-al-lobo-en-el-catálogo-vasco-de-especies-amenazadas

Esto pasa en el País Vasco y la Administración lo permite fomenta e incluso ejecuta. Imagen de 2014:








Otro día comento los problemas relacionados con la caza, los cupos, los ganaderos, los ataques a ganado, los pagos de ese ganado atacado, la administración, los intereses de algunos gupos por el dinero de los fondos de conservación... Los perjuicios de la ausencia o escaso número de lobos: epizootias en el ganado fruto del contagio de los herbívoros silvestres (que sufren esas mismas epizootias) por su excesivo número al haber ausencia de depredadores, destrucción de la vegetación por la misma causa, especies en declive por falta de una cadena trófica bien estructurada ... Y los beneficios: turismo lobero, desarrollo económico...


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2015 às 12:11)

james disse:


> A população de lobos está estável e,  muito importante,  está a expandir - se para novos territórios a norte do Douro.
> Trás - Os - Montes já tem uma população relativamente bem distribuída e no Minho,   já existe pelo menos uma alcateia consolidada,  que reapareceu no seu antigo território da Serra d 'Arga, já muito perto do mar.  E também há indícios do aparecimento esporádico de lobos nas serras mais a sul do Minho,  as serras da Cabreira e Lameira.
> 
> A sul do Douro,  a situação e crítica ( em especial pela falta de alimento,  no Norte há mais presas naturais) ,  embora haja alguma esperança com os lobos que reapareceram no planalto de Almeida.
> ...



Em conversa com alguns locais da Serra da Cabreira, confessaram-me que há lobos na Serra e até já tiveram que receber indemnizações do estado, por terem perdido alguns potros para os lobos.
Mas eles compreendem e aceitam a presença do lobo. É como se fosse parte integrante da vida deles e das serras onde vivem.


----------



## boneli (25 Nov 2015 às 17:04)

Relativamente ao Lobo e como já foi dito aqui é importante fazer um novo senso articulado com Espanha para perceber onde de facto a sua população regrediu e aumentou.
Eu continuo convicto e por informações de colegas biólogos que cá em Portugal a população está estável tendo mesmo aumentado.
Na Serra da Cabreira de facto existe mais do que uma alcateia.
Relativamente à Serra de Arga tenho as minhas dúvidas....este verão os incêndios devastaram uma grande área daquela Serra...estamos a falar de mais de 20%.


----------



## lreis (27 Nov 2015 às 17:33)

boneli disse:


> .
> Na Serra da Cabreira de facto existe mais do que uma alcateia.
> Relativamente à Serra de Arga tenho as minhas dúvidas....este verão os incêndios devastaram uma grande área daquela Serra...estamos a falar de mais de 20%.



Apesar de alguma incerteza, estas últimas noticias são positivas, tanto a Norte como a sul do Douro.
Não sei há quanto tempo está identificada a alcateia na serra da Cabreira, mas tendo em conta a situação do lobo no planalto de Montalegre (estabilizada, segundo tenho lido), o bom habitat que esta serra representa, aliado ao facto de existirem presas naturais, parece-me algo quase inevitável...
A serra da Cabreira é grande e com variação acentuada de coberto de solo. A zona junto a Vieira do Minho, a poente, encontra-se bastante desflorestada, enquanto a zona a nascente e norte de Cabeceiras ainda tem umas manchas florestais de povoamentos mistos e puros de resinosas de altitude, algumas delas com dimensão apreciável. Comparativamente com a serra de Arga existe uma diferença assinalável do grau de coberto florestal.
Face no entanto um reparo, o "grosso" da desflorestação por incêndios na serra de Arga, já vem dos anos 90, senão mesmo dantes: toda a zona central, a norte da lagoa de Bretiandos, e a sul de Vieira e Monte Crasto encontra-se desflorestada quase na totalidade há cerca de 20 anos.
O que ardeu na região nos últimos anos, foram manchas de dimensão considerável, com muito pinheiro bravo, na confrontação entre as zonas Norte (interface "Vieira e Monte Crasto" e "Serra de Arga", já pertencentes ao concelho de Caminha e VN Cerveira) até à auto estrada para Valença.
Segundo tenho lido, na zona nuclear da serra de Arga ( a sul da acima referida e há longos desflorestada) tem sido detetada a presença de lobo ao longo da última década.


----------



## james (27 Nov 2015 às 17:52)

lreis disse:


> Apesar de alguma incerteza, estas últimas noticias são positivas, tanto a Norte como a sul do Douro.
> Não sei há quanto tempo está identificada a alcateia na serra da Cabreira, mas tendo em conta a situação do lobo no planalto de Montalegre (estabilizada, segundo tenho lido), o bom habitat que esta serra representa, aliado ao facto de existirem presas naturais, parece-me algo quase inevitável...
> A serra da Cabreira é grande e com variação acentuada de coberto de solo. A zona junto a Vieira do Minho, a poente, encontra-se bastante desflorestada, enquanto a zona a nascente e norte de Cabeceiras ainda tem umas manchas florestais de povoamentos mistos e puros de resinosas de altitude, algumas delas com dimensão apreciável. Comparativamente com a serra de Arga existe uma diferença assinalável do grau de coberto florestal.
> Face no entanto um reparo, o "grosso" da desflorestação por incêndios na serra de Arga, já vem dos anos 90, senão mesmo dantes: toda a zona central, a norte da lagoa de Bretiandos, e a sul de Vieira e Monte Crasto encontra-se desflorestada quase na totalidade há cerca de 20 anos.
> ...




Atenção, não nos podemos esquecer da zona mais oriental da Serra d' Arga,  abrangendo o concelho de Paredes de Coura ( e com a ramificação do Corno do Bico,  que é uma extensão da Serra d' Arga,  na prática) e parte do concelho de Ponte de Lima, que tem ainda, felizmente, uma extraordinária biodiversidade floristica e faunistica.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2015 às 01:28)




----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

*Plano de Ação para a Conservação do lobo-ibérico em Portugal*

Plano de Ação para a Conservação do lobo-ibérico em Portugal em auscultação pública entre 20 de novembro e 11 de dezembro de 2015.

O Lobo ibérico apresenta em Portugal, o estatuto de ameaça de EM PERIGO. À semelhança do que acontece em grande parte da área de distribuição mundial desta espécie, também no nosso país a conservação do lobo dependerá da adoção de medidas que assegurem a sua coexistência com as atividades humanas.

Como tal, através de um processo participativo que procurou contar com o contributo de todas as entidades, públicas e privadas, cuja atuação possa ter influência direta na conservação desta espécie, procedeu-se à elaboração do Plano de Ação para a Conservação do Lobo-ibérico no qual são identificadas as ações necessárias para promover um melhor conhecimento da espécie bem como as medidas que potenciarão uma correta articulação entre as diversas atividades desenvolvidas no território e os requisitos necessários para a conservação da mesma.

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/icnf/noti...ara-a-conservacao-do-lobo-iberico-em-portugal


----------



## lreis (3 Dez 2015 às 15:05)

belem disse:


>


 Tirada em Portugal?


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Buenas noticias por las recientes muestras de presencia de lobos en lugares de la provincia de Guadalajara bastante más al sur de las zonas habituales.

http://www.guadaque.com/campo-guada...nte-atropellada-en-carrascosa-de-henares.html

Se trata de un área puente entre los habituales entornos del Sistema Central y las áreas propicias del Alto Tajo, Montes Universales y la Serranía de Cuenca. A ver si, poco a poco, se confirma el establecimiento de grupos reproductores en estas zonas tan favorables para la especie (probablemente las de mayor similitud paisajística con la meseta de Yellowstone de toda la Península) con grandes bosques de Pinus sylvestris y Pinus nigra:

Vista de principios de verano:






Vista de finales de otoño:







Áreas cercanas a finales de la primavera:






Nota: Esa zona es donde se encuentran algunos de los notables polos del frío ibérico, con temperaturas mínimas muy bajas, que alguna vez han salido en este foro.


----------



## Pek (13 Mar 2016 às 14:37)

*El lobo está a 27 km de Madrid*






Lobos en Madrid. Vídeo de Sergio González.


*"El lobo podría asentarse en El Pardo", aún más cerca de la capital, dice un experto

La especie iba al exterminio en España, pero ha crecido un 20% en población y área en 10 años

Una manifestación histórica exige hoy al Gobierno que prohíba su caza*


Este 21 de enero, un vecino hizo un *descubrimiento sorprendente* en la cuneta de la carretera M-608, en el término del pueblo madrileño de Manzanares el Real, entre éste y El Boalo. Allí, con las fauces entreabiertas y los colmillos al aire, yacía un lobo sin vida. Guardas forestales lo llevaron al Centro de Recuperación de Especies de Tres Cantos, donde la autopsia determinó que *murió atropellada.*Porque no era lobo sino loba. Una joven de dos años.

El hallazgo, pese a ser sangriento, confirmaba una gran noticia para la especie. *El lobo ibérico,* _canis lupus_, vuelve a territorios de los que hace décadas lo expulsaron con ánimo de exterminarlo (a la última pareja madrileña, en el valle del Lozoya, la abatieron en 1952). Aunque se sabe que desde 2011 hay manadas reproductoras en Madrid en la sierra de Guadarrama llegadas de Segovia (ahora son tres manadas, con unos 25 individuos), lo novedoso de la loba atropellada en Manzanares el Real es que merodeaba aún más al sur, *muy cerca de la capital *y de los seis millones de personas de la metrópolis: su cadáver apareció a 27,8 kilómetros en línea recta de la autovía de circunvalación M-40.

"No es descabellado pensar que pueda asentarse una manada en El Pardo", en el bosque que rodea el antiguo *palacio de Franco*, aún más cerca de la capital (sólo 9,5 kilómetros en línea recta del palacio de La Moncloa y 13,5 de la Puerta del Sol), dice el doctor en biología Juan Carlos Blanco Gutiérrez, de los que más saben de lobos en el mundo.

Él codirigió el censo nacional de lobos de 1988, y ha participado (con los datos de Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha) en el *nuevo censo *2012-2014 que acaba de terminar el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente en colaboración con las autonomías.

Ante el Ministerio se han manifestado este domingo* más de 150 entidades* y partidos convocados por la asociación Lobo Marley en una histórica protesta, la primera en España en defensa de una especie salvaje. Reclaman al Gobierno que *prohíba la caza del lobo* y arbitre medidas para asegurar su coexistencia con los ganaderos, que a su vez presionan para matarlo por los ataques a sus animales.






Este viernes, en vísperas de la manifestación, el Ministerio, a instancias de_ Crónica_, ha publicado el censo actualizado. *La población ha crecido*. En España hay 297 manadas reproductoras de lobo, un 20% más que las 250 que contabilizó en 2007 el_ Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España_, que coeditó Juan Carlos Blanco.

Aunque el Ministerio no precisa el número de ejemplares, si se multiplica por una media de siete lobos por manada -una pareja _alfa_, más ejemplares jóvenes y lobeznos-, suman 2.079. La cifra real es mayor si se tiene en cuenta, explica Blanco, que al norte del río Duero, donde vive el *90% de estos animales*, hay "más de un 30% de lobos solitarios", no incluidos en manadas y no registrados. De manera que hay entre 2.000 y 3.000 lobos en España, "aunque la cifra exacta ni la sabemos ni la vamos a saber nunca".

Él valora que lo más importante de la radiografía actual del lobo en España es que su difusión ha crecido un 20% desde su censo de 1988, volviendo a habitar *al sur del río Duero* y pasando su área de 100.000 a 120.000 kilómetros cuadrados. El lobo está presente en casi *una cuarta parte *de España.

El lado negativo, señala el especialista, es que la población aislada en la vertiente andaluza de Sierra Morena se ha extinguido o casi. Discrepa de él el biólogo Rafael Carrasco, autor de la parte andaluza del censo nacional, que estima que por avistamientos y excrementos hay *"dos o tres manadas" *entre Jaén (sierra de Andújar) y Córdoba (sierra de Hornachuelos), aunque por falta de confirmaciones más detalladas han preferido anotar que no hay ninguna.

De las* 297 manadas registradas* en el nuevo censo, 84 viven en Galicia (siete de ellas compartidas con comunidades vecinas; sólo se asignan a una comunidad para evitar duplicidades); 37 en Asturias (nueve compartidas); 12 en Cantabria (cuatro compartidas); una (compartida) en el País Vasco; una (compartida) en La Rioja; 163 en Castilla y León (16 compartidas); una en Madrid (sin embargo, la comunidad madrileña registra ya tres a fecha de 2016) y dos en Castilla-La Mancha (una compartida). El Ministerio agrega que hay uno o dos ejemplares en los Pirineos de Cataluña y algunos en el lado francés.

El censo concluye que la *especie se expande hacia el sur* (sistema Central, Ávila, Segovia, Guadalajara y Comunidad de Madrid), mientras que se produce una rarefacción, o disminución de la densidad demográfica, en el noreste de la península, zonas de llanura de la submeseta Norte y Andalucía.

La salud del lobo es "buena si se compara", dice Juan Carlos Blanco, "no con el siglo XIX, cuando había en toda España, sino con las pasadas décadas de los 60-70, cuando tocó fondo". Tras la pausa de*la guerra civi*l en que los hombres se cazaban entre ellos más que a los lobos, se reanudó el camino hacia el exterminio. Recuerda que José María Valverde, fundador del *Parque Nacional de Doñana*, donde mataron al último en los 40, decía que a ese ritmo "el lobo no llegará al final del siglo XX".

Fue providencial, dice Blanco, la intervención de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, que convenció al Icona de que evitara la extinción. El año de* la inflexión fue 1970. *"Dijeron, 'vamos a cazarlo, pero no lo vamos a exterminar'". A partir de entonces la especie, arrinconada al norte del Duero en parajes de montaña, se fue recuperando.

Hoy España, con trescientas manadas (Portugal registra 60), tiene* la mayor población *en Europa Occidental del más emblemático gran depredador del continente. En Francia desapareció y no regresaron ejemplares hasta 1992, mientras que en Alemania, donde también se extinguió, el lobo volvió en el año 2000 y apenas cuenta ahora con 20 manadas, detalla Blanco.

Un ejemplo de la recuperación de este* cánido salvaje,* muy huidizo del hombre, es que ha salido de reductos remotos y se ha asentado muy cerca de ciudades en el Norte, a menos de 15 kilómetros de Zamora, Lugo... o Valladolid, donde viven en los cercanos Montes Torozos. Aunque *Madrid es el caso más llamativo:* lobos reproduciéndose a un día de marcha de la capital.

Los manifestantes de hoy reclaman que se prohíba su caza legal (la furtiva existe siempre). Al norte del río Duero, donde su presencia es más densa, es *una especie cinegética* y su caza se permite por cupos. Por ejemplo, en la Reserva Regional de Caza de Riaño (León), se pueden cazar entre 25 y 27 ejemplares al año, señala Blanco. Un cazador local que abata uno se lo puede llevar de trofeo a casa*por 600 euros *(no tiene que pagar nada si no se lo lleva), mientras que un cazador foráneo debe pagar 1.200.

En la reserva de la sierra de la Culebra (Zamora), donde se les ceba para que acudan a un punto y es fácil cazarlos, hay un cupo de ocho ejemplares al año (el doble que hace unos años), que subasta la Junta de Castilla y León. Han pagado *18.000 euros *por cazar un lobo aquí, aunque la media, explica el experto, es que se cotice a unos 4.500 euros. *La asociación Lobo Marley, *que preside el naturalista Luis Miguel Domínguez, compró en la subasta dos licencias para indultar a sendos lobos sólo para comprobar que la Junta los mató igualmente después, para agotar el cupo.

Juan Carlos Blanco dice que las autoridades de Castilla y León tienen que ser "más sensibles al cambio social, que demanda proteger más al lobo", y señala que no debería cazarse en las zonas naturales donde no ataca a ovejas, cabras ni terneros porque se alimenta de ungulados salvajes* como jabalíes, ciervos o corzos.* Destaca que hoy los pueblos loberos ingresan "mucho más dinero" con los turistas nacionales e internacionales que vienen a avistar lobos que por la caza.

Aunque el lobo está protegido al sur del Duero, la Junta castellano-leonesa ha autorizado abatir dos ejemplares en Ávila y otros dos en *Salamanca* tras las quejas de los ganaderos por ataques a su cabaña. La conservacionista WWF ha denunciado ante la Fiscalía esta medida y su ejecución: ya han matado a los dos de Ávila, uno el 11 de febrero y el otro este miércoles 9 de marzo, *en la sierra de Gredos.*

El biólogo coincide con* las asociaciones prolobo* en que la solución para la coexistencia de depredadores y ganaderos es que las comunidades autónomas aumenten y agilicen las ayudas para adoptar sencillas *medidas preventivas*, como construir refugios y cerramientos, instalar pastores eléctricos e introducir perros mastines adiestrados para ahuyentarlos.

Pagar enseguida las indemnizaciones a los afectados reduciría la tensión. En Madrid van en esa línea y las compensaciones por ataques de lobos o perros asilvestrados acaban de subir: *de 50 euros a 120*por ovejas o cabras, y de 350 euros a 1.200 para las vacas.

El pragmático Juan Carlos Blanco busca la conciliación. Este martes fue a buscar *huellas de lobos en la nieve* de Guadarrama, el jueves comió con ganaderos de Ávila y este domingo está Riaño, donde los cazadores. Antes de salir de viaje, dice que "no hay que empeñarse" en que el lobo se propague por zonas con fuerte presencia ganadera, y que es *mejor favorecer su expansión* por corredores naturales con escaso ganado y baja densidad humana, desde Guadalajara a Cuenca y Teruel. "Ahí está su futuro".

En Andalucía, Rafael Carrasco cree que hay margen aún para que la población aislada de Sierra Morena se recupere y se comunique con la del norte. Ve probable que *algún ejemplar *haya llegado ya aquí desde el sur del Duero. *250 kilómetros* para el depredador "no son tantos".

En Madrid, Blanco ve espacio para más manadas. Aquí su población "la regularán las carreteras". La loba de Manzanares el Real era la segunda de los tres lobos atropellados en Madrid en menos de un año. Dos machos *jóvenes perdieron la vida*, uno el pasado 25 de enero en la Nacional 1 en Somosierra y otro el 16 en abril de 2015 en la M-622 entre Guadarrama y Los Molinos. Pero la naturaleza se*regenera en primavera.* Las hembras adultas están ahora preñadas. Una nueva generación de lobos,*hasta seis a la vez por madre,* aullará pronto en las noches de Iberia.


*EL CENSO ACTUALIZADO*


*2.079* Son los lobos que como mínimo hay en España si se calcula una media de siete ejemplares por manada. Los lobos solitarios no están incluidos en el censo. Al norte del Duero suponen un 30% de individuos más.

*297* Manadas registradas en el nuevo censo oficial 2012-2014. Son un 20% más que las 250 censadas en 2007

*1.200 *Lo que cuesta cazar un lobo en Castilla y León y llevarse el trofeo a casa si uno es un cazador foráneo (la mitad al local). En la sierra de la Culebra (Zamora) se subastan por unos 4.500. Es más caro pero allí la caza, con cebo, está asegurada.

*GREDOS *La sierra de Ávila es la frontera sur del lobo ibérico, descontando la exigua población aislada (dos o tres manadas oficiosas) en el lado andaluz de Sierra Morena.


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2016/03/13/56e40ea946163fe4418b45d2.html
En ese enlace podréis ver el vídeo con los comentarios del mayor experto de lobos en España, Juan Carlos Blanco. En sus comentarios también aparece citado Portugal


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2016 às 23:58)

A população de lobos têm tido uma recuperação lenta mas consistente em Portugal. Tive acesso a informações que relatam de que já andarão na zona Sul do Concelho de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vermiosa), tal como em algumas zonas raianas do concelho de Almeida. Estes lobos farão parte de uma população maior que fica no lado espanhol da fronteira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

*Quase 2000 animais dizimados por lobos*

De janeiro de 2015 a janeiro de 2016, o lobo matou quase 2000 cabeças de gado no Minho.

O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza vistoriou nesse período 1272 ataques reportados por criadores nos Arcos de Valdevez, Ponte da Barca, Paredes de Coura, Cerveira, Caminha, Viana, Melgaço, Monção, Valença, Ponte de Lima, Terras de Bouro, Vieira do Minho, Cabeceiras e Vila Verde, e confirmou, para efeitos de indemnização, prejuízos em 1831 animais (ovinos, caprinos, bovinos, equinos e caninos).

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5086315


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quase 2000 animais dizimados por lobos*
> 
> De janeiro de 2015 a janeiro de 2016, o lobo matou quase 2000 cabeças de gado no Minho.
> 
> ...



Essa reportagem é bem ao estilo do jn, admira-me não usarem o termo exterminados ou  pior e o termo lobo mau também não abona nada para quem escreveu, que com a quantidade de erros que aparecem constantemente  dão má imagem ao jornal, agora se for uma pessoa com uma caçadeira é desporto


----------



## dopedagain (20 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

camrov8 disse:


> Essa reportagem é bem ao estilo do jn, admira-me não usarem o termo exterminados ou  pior e o termo lobo mau também não abona nada para quem escreveu, que com a quantidade de erros que aparecem constantemente  dão má imagem ao jornal, agora se for uma pessoa com uma caçadeira é desporto


Completamente ridículos esse valores!


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Nuevas fotografías de hace unos días confirman la presencia del lobo en Cataluña:

















En 2015 ya hubo 9 observaciones de lobo en la zona. Una captura de una de ellas de un lobo sobre la nieve:






En 2014 también, tanto en invierno:






Como en verano:











Se trata de lobos procedentes de las poblaciones fuente francoitalianas que se encuentran desde hace unos años por las zonas marcadas en rojo. Al lado la proyección para el año 2020 (en marrón lobo francoitaliano, rayado lobo ibérico). Es un poco optimista para mi gusto, pero ya veremos. En todo caso es una interesante noticia la llegada de nuevas líneas genéticas lobunas a la Península Ibérica:






Más información (Está en catalán, si tenéis cualquier duda os lo puedo traducir):
http://www.ccma.cat/324/noves-fotog...pirineu/noticia/2724749/#.VwZHn9ye4JA.twitter

Un saludo


----------



## MeteoFan™ (7 Abr 2016 às 17:51)

Percebe-se bem o Catalão, é intuitivo e tem muitas parecenças com o Português 

Obrigado!

Boa notícia.


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

Esta escena fue filmada en Asturias en el marco del espectacular documental _Cantábrico, _que se estrenará el próximo 31 de marzo. Si entráis en el enlace de El País podréis acceder a un trailer de esa escena de cacería sobre la nieve

¡Qué ganas de verlo!


----------



## Brigantia (16 Ago 2017 às 14:57)

Boas,

Documentário histórico, lamentável, mas não menos importante sobre a história do lobo em Portugal.
https://arquivos.rtp.pt


Já agora aconselho uma visita ao novo Centro do Lobo na Sanábria, fui conhecer este Verão e gostei bastante:
http://www.centrodellobo.es/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2017 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Ataque de lobo esta noite na minha aldeia, localização:





O ataque foi muito perto do centro da aldeia, não sei precisar quantas ovelhas foram mortas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2017 às 09:15)

Pelos visto a situação é mesmo grave, várias aldeias de Chaves estão a braços com ataques, matam tudo o que apanham, até burros.

Registos em:

Mairos,
Paradela de Monforte,
São Vicente da Raia,
Travanças.


----------



## lreis (28 Set 2017 às 22:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pelos visto a situação é mesmo grave, várias aldeias de Chaves estão a braços com ataques, matam tudo o que apanham, até burros.
> 
> Registos em:
> 
> ...



Esta dimensão de ataques surpreende-me porque apesar de tudo existem presas em quantidade, especialmente corço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2017 às 09:00)

lreis disse:


> Esta dimensão de ataques surpreende-me porque apesar de tudo existem presas em quantidade, especialmente corço



Há muitos anos que não se ouvia falar de lobos, em tempos que já lá vão há "estórias" arrepiantes que ainda hoje os mais antigos contam lá na minha aldeia, conta-se de um homem da aldeia salvo de uma alcateia de lobos no sitio de Rodas entre Dadim e Paradela de Monforte que ao se ver perseguido cantou alto com todas as forças para que na aldeia o ouvissem que estava a ser perseguidos por lobos, terá sido salvo.

Outras notícias há da presença deste predador:

*Lobo mata ovelha e ataca mulher*

Apesar de ainda ter os seus caminhos em terra batida, o bairro do Rajado é um bairro da cidade de Chaves. Mas a sua proximidade do centro urbano não impede que os lobos ali ataquem os animais. Ou mesmo as pessoas. Foi o que aconteceu no passado sábado.

O dia já clareava, embora ainda não fossem as seis. A família de António Rodrigues tinha madrugado e preparava-se para partir de fim de semana, rumo à aldeia. Subitamente, no quintal da casa, uma das suas filhas gritou: "Anda ali uma raposa!".

"Mas não era nada uma raposa", contou depois o senhor António, que, do cimo dos seus 74 anos, bem sabe distinguir o que é raposa e o que é lobo. "Era um lobo e já não era menor, pois tinha muita prática de vida", garante, ele que, *no seu tempo, chegou a ver sete juntos, lá no termo, nas proximidades das leiras que tem em Paradela de Monforte.*

Tinha a fera acabado com a vida de uma mansa cordeira que pernoitava fora, embora apenas protegida por uma cerca de arame, já que o cão da casa só se enfurece e ladra na presença de gatos. Às primeiras dentadas desmembrou o lobo logo uma das patas dianteiras da ovelha. E estava a comê-la quando foi interrompida pelo grito de alarme e susto da filha do senhor António.

Enquanto, resoluto, foi o da casa deitar mão a um sacho com que, de uma assentada, acabaria com o bicho intruso, a sua mulher, Lurinda da Encarnação, foi diante e abriu a cancela da cerca, que, fechada como estava, sempre atrapalharia a incursão rápida que o marido lhe anunciara.

Mas, antes mesmo de se sentir acossado pelo sacho que lhe viria destinado, avançou o lobo em direcção à cancela aberta. Apesar dos seus 72 anos já feitos, quis a dona Lurinda, com apenas o seu delgado e frágil corpo, impedir-lhe a fuga. Ou não fugiu ela a tempo de evitar a investida que viria a sofrer.

"Deu-lhe uma dentada assim na barriga, salvo seja, e fez-lhe dois golpes com os dentes. Valeu-lhe a grossura da roupa, senão era pior", relata o senhor António.

Mas a investida do lobo causou, também, danos colaterais, neste caso na mesma vítima. "Conforme se atirou a ela, meteu-lhe uma pata na parte, salvo seja, e fez-lhe uma grande pisadura. E, coitada, ao cair ainda fez um golpe no papo".

Já não foi necessária a sachola. O urgente, agora, era acudir à mulher. Até porque o lobo deu meia volta, pulou a cerca e desapareceu.

Recompostos todos – e depois de se certificarem que os ferimentos da dona Lurinda não eram muito graves – lembrou-se a família então de ir conferir os danos sofridos pela cordeira. Mas esta já jazia. A pata direita, desmembrada, estava a metro e meio de distância e boa parte do pescoço e do peito mais distantes ainda, já em provável processo de digestão. "Sangrou-a como a um cristão", descreve o senhor António, referindo-se, não sem pena e afecto, à sua cordeira, que, em termos meramente mercantis, avaliou em 13 contos.

A cordeira do senhor António era única da espécie lá em casa. Aliás, a última de quatro que ali chegaram a conviver. A primeira foi para a comunhão do neto. Com outras duas, à uma, festejaram António e Lurinda as suas Bodas de Ouro. Engordavam esta para a próxima festa que marcassem, o que em nada diminuía o afecto da família pelo animal. Ou, se não era afecto o sentimento revelado, seria o de pena por antes deles se ter nela banqueteado o maldito lobo.

O que é certo é que, perante a cordeira morta e destroçada na lameira da sua casa, o senhor António não parava de praguejar contra os lobos e "esses de agora" que os protegem e até os soltam por esses montes, "para andarem por aí nestes trabalhos". "Dizem que é proibido matá-los? Pois se o apanhasse arreava-lhe uma sacholada que o matava na hora. E fosse à frente de quem fosse..."

O senhor António não sabia que, a comprovar-se que a sua cordeira tinha mesmo sido atacada por um lobo, há serviços estatais que o indemnizam por todos prejuízos sofridos.

http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/content/lobo-mata-ovelha-e-ataca-mulher


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2017 às 09:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Há muitos anos que não se ouvia falar de lobos, em tempos que já lá vão há "estórias" arrepiantes que ainda hoje os mais antigos contam lá na minha aldeia, conta-se de um homem da aldeia salvo de uma alcateia de lobos no sitio de Rodas entre Dadim e Paradela de Monforte que ao se ver perseguido cantou alto com todas as forças para que na aldeia o ouvissem que estava a ser perseguidos por lobos, terá sido salvo.
> 
> Outras notícias há da presença deste predador:
> 
> ...



"fera", "maldito lobo", "soltam por esses montes"... Quanta ignorância, texto ridículo, a maldita "estória" do lobo mau ainda grassa por aí...  Há conta disso uma espécie fantástica esteve e ainda está à beira da extinção. 

Para que conste, nunca foram introduzidos lobos em Portugal!!! É um mito que existe em todas as "terras lobeiras" do País, mas que é isso mesmo um mito!

A maioria são mesmo "estórias".. Como os "lobos nigerianos" que um senhor me garantiu terem largado em Montesinho...

É preciso fomentar a educação ambiental destas gentes, e como é óbvio as pessoas têm que ser indemnizadas das suas perdas com rapidez. 
Mas atenção, andam aí muitos cães assilvestrados a fazerem-se passar por lobos...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Set 2017 às 11:40)

MSantos disse:


> "fera", "maldito lobo", "soltam por esses montes"... Quanta ignorância, texto ridículo, a maldita "estória" do lobo mau ainda grassa por aí...



Texto claramente ficcionado. Liberdades poéticas, chamemos-lhe.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (29 Set 2017 às 20:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Há muitos anos que não se ouvia falar de lobos, em tempos que já lá vão há "estórias" arrepiantes que ainda hoje os mais antigos contam lá na minha aldeia, conta-se de um homem da aldeia salvo de uma alcateia de lobos no sitio de Rodas entre Dadim e Paradela de Monforte que ao se ver perseguido cantou alto com todas as forças para que na aldeia o ouvissem que estava a ser perseguidos por lobos, terá sido salvo.
> 
> Outras notícias há da presença deste predador:
> 
> ...



A cordeira passou a noite na rua? É que só cheguei agora do trabalho, (aleluia) e o que fui fazer foi colocar os animais que os meus pais têm aqui no quintal todos para os currais. É a regra absoluta, antes de anoitecer animais de quinta são presos.
Por mim, assunto encerrado.
É uma pena o que aconteceu, mas se alguém deixasse um hambúrguer delicioso na mesa "esquecido" sabem o que acontece? pois XD


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2017 às 20:07)

*Projeto para estudar e diminuir os prejuízos dos lobo-ibéricos em zonas rurais vai terminar
*
_Projeto apoiou o uso de vedações elétricas e a utilização de cães de gado nos concelhos de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Pinhel, Almeida, Guarda e Sabugal que resultou na redução de animais atacados por lobos.

O projeto “Life Med-Wolf – Boas Práticas para a Conservação do Lobo em Regiões Mediterrânicas”, destinado a diminuir o conflito entre as atividades humanas e a presença do lobo em zonas rurais dos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco, está a chegar ao fim.

Iniciada em setembro de 2012, a iniciativa coordenada em Portugal pelo Grupo Lobo, da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa – decorreu em simultâneo na província italiana de Grosseto – termina no final deste ano.

O objetivo das várias ações levadas a cabos nestes quatro anos e meio era minimizar os prejuízos das explorações pecuárias e sensibilizar criadores de gado, as populações e os mais jovens para a importância do lobo-ibérico, além de estudar o último dos grandes carnívoros de Portugal. Neste período foram realizados inquéritos ao público, produzidos conteúdos escolares e divulgada informação sobre este predador tão ameaçado e que é uma espécie protegida no nosso país. Contudo, o projeto atuou sobretudo na prevenção de prejuízos, apoiando o uso de vedações elétricas, a utilização de bons cães de proteção e um maneio correto do gado para reduzir o risco de ataques do lobo.

Os criadores de gado foram o público-alvo do projeto, tendo recebido 31 cães da Serra da Estrela, selecionados pelas suas aptidões para guardar o gado e apoiados pelo projeto, em termos veterinários e de alimentação, sem custos para as explorações pecuárias. Estes cães de gado entraram “ao serviço” em 16 explorações, maioritariamente de bovinos e ovinos, uma de caprinos e outra de burros, situadas nos concelhos de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Pinhel, Almeida, Guarda e Sabugal. Segundo informação do Grupo Lobo, esta medida resultou na redução «de 60 por cento do número de animais afetados por ataques de lobos. São resultados ainda preliminares, pois muitos dos cães ainda não atingiram a maturidade», refere a associação.

Dezanove criadores receberam, também graciosamente, material para a construção de vedações à prova de lobo, tendo sido instaladas 34 vedações (27 em Almeida, 4 em Pinhel, 2 na Guarda e 1 no Sabugal), que protegeram perto de 3.000 animais (2.000 bovinos, 880 ovelhas e 26 avestruzes). «De 0,24 ataques por mês que cada uma destas explorações sofria, em média, passou-se para 0,04 – uma redução de 83,3 por cento. O número de cabeças de gado afetadas foi reduzido em 88,1por cento», adianta o Grupo Lobo.

A vertente científica foi outro dos pilares deste projeto, tendo sido implementado um programa de monitorização das populações lupinas na área de intervenção e realizadas várias reuniões técnicas de intercâmbio transnacional, bem como o IV Congresso Ibérico do Lobo, realizado em Castelo Branco. Também o contacto com os jovens mereceu destaque através de inúmeras atividades, enquanto a população da área do projeto foi alvo de duas sondagens, em 2013 e 2017. «Constatou-se que, apesar da intensificação da presença do lobo, as atitudes face a este predador conseguiram sentir uma ligeira evolução positiva», acrescentam os responsáveis em comunicado. O Ecoturismo centrado na presença tutelar deste predador também esteve na origem de cinco passeios pedestres.

«A coexistência entre o Homem e o lobo na região raiana pode ser mais harmoniosa e proveitosa. Para isso, este projeto teve como missão principal apoiar os interessados locais na resolução dos conflitos com um predador que tem um importante lugar na nossa História, na nossa Cultura e também na preservação de um equilíbrio ecológico fundamental para muitas atividades económicas», conclui o Grupo Lobo, que apresentou na semana passada um balanço do seu trabalho.

População de lobos estável em Portugal

Em novembro de 2016, o projeto “Life Med-Wolf” divulgou os primeiros dados sobre a população de lobos ibéricos em Portugal que revelavam que a população se tem mantido estável nos últimos anos e está distribuída por zonas do Norte e Centro.

A espécie existe na área do Minho, Peneda/Gerês e norte do distrito de Bragança, «em que a população tem uma boa densidade e é estável». Há também lobos na Serra da Arada (Viseu) até à zona de Trancoso (Guarda), com uma população «de baixa densidade, mas estável», enquanto no distrito de Vila Real os animais têm diminuído ao longo da última década. Já na zona da raia, entre os rios Douro e Tejo, existe outra população identificada que é «muito flutuante e dinâmica, sobretudo ao nível de novos indivíduos», adiantou na altura o presidente do Grupo Lobo, Francisco Fonseca.

A associação tem um centro de recuperação do lobo ibérico, perto de Mafra, onde os animais são tratados para serem devolvidos à natureza.

Por: Luis Martins_


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Em Cabril, Vila Real, Portugal.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

O lobo é o maior membro selvagem da família canidae, é um sobrevivente da era do gelo.
Atinge velocidades da ordem dos 65km/h e é capaz de dar saltos de 7 metros, é possuidor de audição e visão extraordinárias, é um grande animal.
Não entendido por muitos que se ilustram como possuidores de muito pouco conhecimento, é acarinhado por outros tantos que tudo fazem
para lhe salvar a pele.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2018 às 19:28)

*PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA TEM A POPULAÇÃO DE LOBO MAIS ISOLADA NO MUNDO*

Os lobos da Península Ibérica vivem em subpopulações fragmentadas e sem qualquer ligação entre si. Em nenhum outro sítio do mundo há isolamento maior, descobriram investigadores portugueses e espanhóis.

A equipa de Helena Rio Maior terminou a campanha de captura de lobos de 2018 no final de Setembro. De Julho a Setembro, os investigadores do CIBIO-InBIO (Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos) percorreram o território do lobo no Alto Minho à procura de animais para capturar e recolher informação.

O Alto Minho é uma das regiões de Portugal onde vive o lobo-ibérico (_Canis lupus signatus_), espécie protegida e o único membro que resta da família dos grandes predadores de Portugal. Hoje apenas existem lobos no Alto Minho, Trás-os-Montes e numa região a Sul do Douro.

Mas nem sempre foi assim. Até aos anos 30 do século XX, o lobo-ibérico distribuía-se por todo o país, até ao Algarve.

Hoje, chegar aos animais não é fácil. Por terrenos difíceis, os biólogos fazem estações de escuta e de espera. Um dos objectivos é descobrir quantas crias nasceram este ano. “Só conseguimos confirmar as crias de quatro alcateias”, disse então à Wilder Helena Rio Maior, bióloga que estuda lobos há 16 anos.

Os biólogos tiveram sorte. Capturaram uma cria – da qual recolheram amostras de sangue para descobrir quem são os seus pais – e um adulto. A este chamaram-lhe _Minho_. Hoje o _Minho_, um macho sub-adulto da Serra da Arga, tem uma coleira GPS que permite aos biólogos acompanhar as suas viagens.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/pen...umSQBuGuKAMs_0plRRvQoetOyp3lK5QAc1QgiD6W6i-XQ


----------



## Fada (10 Dez 2018 às 20:55)

Uma curiosidade:
- Existem raças híbridas descendentes do lobo Ibérico?
- Ou mesmo descendentes de cruzamentos ocasionais com cães?


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2018 às 22:45)

Fada disse:


> Uma curiosidade:
> - Existem raças híbridas descendentes do lobo Ibérico?
> - Ou mesmo descendentes de cruzamentos ocasionais com cães?


difícil apesar que são a mesma espécie Canis Lupus a mesma do Grey wolf americano que é substancialmente maior. 
seria mais fácil com o coiote, apesar de Cães e lobos serem a mesma espécie o comportamento é muito diferente, 
os lobos são mais monogâmicos com um par reprodutor, que so acaba quando um morre, antropomorfizando não falam a mesma língua.
como deve ter observado um cão não é monogâmico daí ate a reputação de serem pouco cuidadosos com na escolha de parceiro. 
o cão quer uma one night stand o lobo quer carinho e pequeno almoço na cama


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 23:01)

camrov8 disse:


> difícil apesar que são a mesma espécie Canis Lupus a mesma do Grey wolf americano que é substancialmente maior.
> seria mais fácil com o coiote, apesar de Cães e lobos serem a mesma espécie o comportamento é muito diferente,
> os lobos são mais monogâmicos com um par reprodutor, que so acaba quando um morre, antropomorfizando não falam a mesma língua.
> como deve ter observado um cão não é monogâmico daí ate a reputação de serem pouco cuidadosos com na escolha de parceiro.
> *o cão quer uma one night stand o lobo quer carinho e pequeno almoço na cama*


Ri-me...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2019 às 18:40)

*Lobo encontrado morto e preso em armadilha com tiro na nuca*

*




*

O lobo foi encontrado pelas autoridades depois de terem sido alertados pelo proprietário do terreno onde o animal foi encontrado numa armadilha ilegal.
Foi encontrado um lobo ibérico morto, este domingo, na freguesia de Cunha, em Paredes de Coura. O animal estava numa armadilha ilegal e tinha uma ferida de entrada de bala na zona da nuca.

O alerta para a presença do animal num terreno privado foi dado pelas 11 horas, pelo proprietário do terreno, avança o _Jornal de Notícias_.
A GNR esteve no local e recolheu o animal e a armadilha - a que as autoridades chamaram "laço" - onde o mesmo foi encontrado.
Segundo fonte da GNR, o animal tinha um furo na zona da nuca provocado por arma de fogo. As autoridades lembraram que aquele tipo de armadilhas é ilegal.

https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...JGkktInlNnnMvXLv_O8dFtKlVYM2Jo5BV4Qtn-1Inh03M

Enfim, mais uma triste notícia, não bastava já a armadilha, ainda por cima tiveram de lhe dar um tiro na nuca.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (4 Fev 2019 às 19:34)

A estupidez humana não tem limites!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2019 às 20:00)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> A estupidez humana não tem limites!



É mesmo, certamente algum caçador, que devia de estar com medo, que o lobo acabasse com os coelhos todos, e que depois ele não teria nada para caçar.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2019 às 12:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo, certamente algum caçador, que devia de estar com medo, que o lobo acabasse com os coelhos todos, e que depois ele não teria nada para caçar.



Estas armadilhas, chamadas vulgarmente de "laços" são ilegais, são quase sempre usadas com o objetivo para apanhar javalis. Há quem as utilize para proteger as culturas apanhando os javalis ladrões. De qualquer das formas não deveriam ser utilizadas, é relativamente frequente aparecerem javalis sem parte de uma perna devido a estas armadilhas. 

A sua utilização revela falta de civismo e nada tem a ver com caçadores que normalmente não recorrem a estes métodos. Melhor dizendo, são caçadores, mas não caçadores encartados legalmente, normalmente pessoal que quer comer javali e não sabe outra maneira de os apanhar. Os verdadeiros caçadores têm formas legais muito mais eficazes e legais de apanhar javalis. Este lobo terá sido um infeliz dano colateral.

Pior do que as armadilhas são a colocação de venenos e esses são muitas vezes colocados por caçadores sem escrúpulos ou pastores, que querem eliminar predadores, sejam águias, raposas, lobos abutres etc... 

Há muita mentalidade ainda a precisar de mudar neste País...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 12:12)

MSantos disse:


> Estas armadilhas, chamadas vulgarmente de "laços" são ilegais, muitas vezes são usadas com o objetivo para apanhar javalis. Há quem as utilize para proteger as culturas apanhando os javalis ladrões. De qualquer das formas não deveriam ser utilizadas, é relativamente frequente aparecerem javalis sem parte de uma perna devido a estas armadilhas. A sua utilização revela falta de civismo e nada tem a ver com a caça. Este lobo terá sido um infeliz dano colateral.
> 
> Pior do que as armadilhas são os venenos e esses são muitas vezes colocados por caçadores sem escrúpulos ou pastores, que querem eliminar predadores, sejam águias, raposas, lobos abutres etc...



Pois, o problema é que o lobo não só caiu na armadilha, como ainda levou um tiro pela nuca, ou seja a intenção final era mesmo matá-lo, a todo o custo.
Os venenos de facto são um grande problema, uma vez colocados na natureza, conseguem afectar toda a cadeia animal.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2019 às 12:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, o problema é que o lobo não só caiu na armadilha, como ainda levou um tiro pela nuca, ou seja a intenção final era mesmo matá-lo, a todo o custo.
> Os venenos de facto são um grande problema, uma vez colocados na natureza, conseguem afectar toda a cadeia animal.



Pedro, corrigi o meu post anterior!


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2019 às 12:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, o problema é que o lobo não só caiu na armadilha, como ainda levou um tiro pela nuca, ou seja a intenção final era mesmo matá-lo, a todo o custo.
> Os venenos de facto são um grande problema, uma vez colocados na natureza, conseguem afectar toda a cadeia animal.



Se o objetivo fosse matar lobos o tipo tinha lá ido matar o lobo e tira-lo de lá, de forma a armar novamente a armadilha para apanhar outro... Mas não, o gajo deve-se ter borrado todo quando viu o lobo, deu um tiro ao lobo e pôs-se a andar com medo ou que o lobo se virasse a ele ou que fosse apanhado e denunciado. Uma análise à armadilha provavelmente revelará impressões digitais... Duvido que esta malta use luvas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 12:30)

MSantos disse:


> Se o objetivo fosse matar lobos o tipo tinha lá ido matar o lobo e tira-lo de lá, de forma a armar novamente a armadilha para apanhar outro... Mas não, o gajo deve-se ter borrado todo quando viu o lobo, deu um tiro ao lobo e pôs-se a andar com medo ou que o lobo se virasse a ele ou que fosse apanhado e denunciado. Uma análise à armadilha provavelmente revelará impressões digitais... Duvido que esta malta use luvas.



Sim, mas não acredito muito que fossem verificar se existia impressões digitais na armadilha, aliás nem a GNR faz isso em casas que arrombadas, e de onde levam bens que por vezes superam os 5 mil euros.
Enfim, é mesmo gente com uma mentalidade muito pequena, que não pensam em mais nada para além deles próprios.


----------



## Intruso (7 Fev 2019 às 14:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, mas não acredito muito que fossem verificar se existia impressões digitais na armadilha, aliás nem a GNR faz isso em casas que arrombadas, e de onde levam bens que por vezes superam os 5 mil euros.
> Enfim, é mesmo gente com uma mentalidade muito pequena, que não pensam em mais nada para além deles próprios.


Senão tiver registo criminal a impressão digital de nada vale pois a GNR não pode, a proteção de dados não permite, aceder à base de dados do cartão de cidadão para identificação do criminoso. 
Além disso a impressão digital é um processo que não se dá bem com o ar livre, pois com a humidade do ar, poeira da terra, ou simples sujidade do solo a torna difusa e de impossível leitura. 
O que se vê nos filmes/series é uma falsidade (não estou a dizer que é o caso).


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 17:44)

Intruso disse:


> Senão tiver registo criminal a impressão digital de nada vale pois a GNR não pode, a proteção de dados não permite, aceder à base de dados do cartão de cidadão para identificação do criminoso.
> Além disso a impressão digital é um processo que não se dá bem com o ar livre, pois com a humidade do ar, poeira da terra, ou simples sujidade do solo a torna difusa e de impossível leitura.
> O que se vê nos filmes/series é uma falsidade (não estou a dizer que é o caso).



Claro tens toda a razão, eu nem sequer aprofundei muito, pois já sabia que a GNR, nem sequer se ia dar ao trabalho de mandar vir a equipa espeicializada na investigação criminal, a única coisa que vão fazer é a autópsia do lobo, mas isso só revela como ele morreu e isso já sabemos, só não sabemos foi quem o matou, mas pronto isso já não é de admirar.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2019 às 11:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Claro tens toda a razão, eu nem sequer aprofundei muito, pois já sabia que a GNR, nem sequer se ia dar ao trabalho de mandar vir a equipa espeicializada na investigação criminal, a única coisa que vão fazer é a autópsia do lobo, mas isso só revela como ele morreu e isso já sabemos, só não sabemos foi quem o matou, mas pronto isso já não é de admirar.



É mais um caso é que o crime vai ficar impune... E assim se envenenam águias, linces, armadilham lobos etc...


----------



## Gates (8 Fev 2019 às 21:52)

Provavelmente sem autópsia ao lobo por alguma entidade certificada qualquer processo de acusação cai por terra se houver um bom advogado metido. O mais certo é o bicho já estar num aterro...


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

MSantos disse:


> Estas armadilhas, chamadas vulgarmente de "laços" são ilegais, são quase sempre usadas com o objetivo para apanhar javalis. Há quem as utilize para proteger as culturas apanhando os javalis ladrões. De qualquer das formas não deveriam ser utilizadas, é relativamente frequente aparecerem javalis sem parte de uma perna devido a estas armadilhas.
> 
> A sua utilização revela falta de civismo e nada tem a ver com caçadores que normalmente não recorrem a estes métodos. Melhor dizendo, são caçadores, mas não caçadores encartados legalmente, normalmente pessoal que quer comer javali e não sabe outra maneira de os apanhar. Os verdadeiros caçadores têm formas legais muito mais eficazes e legais de apanhar javalis. Este lobo terá sido um infeliz dano colateral.
> 
> ...



Uma vizinha dos meus pais encontrou um gato com uma perna ferida num laço e encontrou mais laços no terreno, isto foi no Algarve junto a um meio urbano... o engraçadinho que pôs os laços achou provavelmente que ia apanhar um coelho ou uma lebre mas acabou por fracturar a perna ao pobre do bicho.


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 16:59)

Na década de 40/50 ainda existia lobo na serra algarvia. 

Fala-se num possivel regresso da espécie à Serra de Huelva nos próximos anos. 

https://www.diariodehuelva.es/2018/...-no-espanta-parque-natural-la-sierra-aracena/

Mas temo que seja pouco provável. Poderá haver menos de 50 lobos na serra Morena. 

https://sevilla.abc.es/andalucia/co...erra-morena-cordoba-201808252205_noticia.html

Se chegasse à serra de Huelva poderíamos sonhar com lobos na zona de Barrancos a cruzar a fronteira...


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2019 às 17:02)

frederico disse:


> Uma vizinha dos meus pais encontrou um gato com uma perna ferida num laço e encontrou mais laços no terreno, isto foi no Algarve junto a um meio urbano... o engraçadinho que pôs os laços achou provavelmente que ia apanhar um coelho ou uma lebre mas acabou por fracturar a perna ao pobre do bicho.



Os laços não deveriam lá estar, mas o gato também não! Deveria estar em casa ou num quintal fechado! Gatos domésticos no campo não! São destruidores de biodiversidade, desde pequenas aves, repteis etc, não escapa nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 17:04)

frederico disse:


> Uma vizinha dos meus pais encontrou um gato com uma perna ferida num laço e encontrou mais laços no terreno, isto foi no Algarve junto a um meio urbano... o engraçadinho que pôs os laços achou provavelmente que ia apanhar um coelho ou uma lebre mas acabou por fracturar a perna ao pobre do bicho.



Pois é, infelizmente quando se pensava que essa "moda" dos laços já estava ultrapassada, e era da década passada, agora com a praga dos javalis principalmente voltaram a aparecer, mas quem coloca essas "porcarias", esquece-se de que qualquer animal, ou mesmo uma pessoa possa lá cair, e ficar gravemente ferida.
Na semana passada, aqui próximo houve registo de um cão que teve o azar de cair numa dessa armadilhas, e quando, foi encontrado, já passado alguns dias, estava em muito mau estado de saúde, e o aninal em sofrimento teve de roer a própria pata, o que só de pensar no assunto, parece um verdadeiro fime de terror.
Ele estava em sofrimento e não deixava sequer alguém aproximar, mas lá o conseguiram resgatar e levá-lo até ao veternário que teve de lhe retirar a pata.
A praga dos javalis, continua na ordem do dia, e ainda ontem ouvi nas notícia um caçador a dizer, que se ele, e mais colegas caçarem um javal, já fazem uma festa, e pronto, enquanto o pensamento for este, não vamos longe.
Os caçadores da minha localidade, preferem antes caçar pombos, é mais fácil de transportar, até á cintura.

@MSantos, é bem verdade, os gatos, são para estarem o mais próximo possível de casa, ou então podem sempre caçar ratos, como a minha gata gosta de fazer, e essa é a sua especialidade, e não precisa de procurar muito longe. Ela passa cerca de 10 a 12 horas a dormir dentro de casa.


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 17:05)

A caça ao javali não é fácil. Por isso a maioria prefere caça ao coelho ou à perdiz.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

frederico disse:


> A caça ao javali não é fácil. Por isso a maioria prefere caça ao coelho ou à perdiz.



Não digo que seja fácil, pois é uma caça de espera, e são precisas muitas horas,noites completas em "branco" por vezes perdidas, e sem avistar quaquer javali.
Mas é isto que temos todos junto encontrar alguma solução, porque já existe agricultores que falam que vão abandonar a produção e os campos, o que só leva a mais desertificação e por consequencia mais incendios, pelo nosso país fora.
Existe produtores de milho, com dezenas de ha completamente perdidos, e depois acaba sempre por ser complicado, e somam-se assim prejuízos muito avultados.
E depois tudo isto, os agricultores, acabam por fazer justiça pelas próprias mãos, com recurso a esses laços, ou então andarem por aí aos tiros, sem qualquer tipo de licença, como também já ouvi falar..


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 17:14)

O meu pai caça ao javali com matilha. Com cães é mais fácil encontrar os javalis, contudo é um bicho perigoso, pode matar cães e quando está ferido então pode atacar o próprio caçador.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 17:18)

frederico disse:


> O meu pai caça ao javali com matilha. Com cães é mais fácil encontrar os javalis, contudo é um bicho perigoso, pode matar cães e quando está ferido então pode atacar o próprio caçador.



Sim, aqui antigamente, também se fazia isso aqui, 1 ou 2 vezes por ano, vinham carrinhas grandes cheias de cães de grande porte e caçadores de várias zonas do país, só que tudo isso custa muito dinheiro, e desde aí acabou isso tudo, e depois é a partir daí que começa a praga de javalis a proliferar.


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 17:23)

Hoje em dia só ricos é que conseguem ter matilhas. Até já há quem as alugue. O meu pai tem reduzido gradualmente o número de cães. Uma matilha pode sair a mais de 500 euros por mês, comprando a comida em Espanha e os medicamentos. Se for sustentada com comida e medicamentos comprados em Portugal então os custos podem dobrar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 17:30)

frederico disse:


> Hoje em dia só ricos é que conseguem ter matilhas. Até já há quem as alugue. O meu pai tem reduzido gradualmente o número de cães. Uma matilha pode sair a mais de 500 euros por mês, comprando a comida em Espanha e os medicamentos. Se for sustentada com comida e medicamentos comprados em Portugal então os custos podem dobrar.



Sim essa matilhas tem de sempre alugadas, pois os custos com os cães hoje em dia são bem avultados, em tempos via-se os caçadores individuais, com 6 ou mais cães, aquando da caça ao coelho, hoje em dia isso já não acontece, pois raro é aquele que tem mais de 2 ou 3 cães.
E isso acontece pois os custos das vacinas, chip's, desparatização, e tudo o resto, é muito caro.


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 17:33)

E quem não mora ao lado da fronteira está tramado. 

Há uns anos comprei um antifúngico para cães e gatos que numa farmácia portuguesa custou quase 50 euros, o mesmo produto da mesma marca com o dobro do volume custava pouca mais de 10 euros em Ayamonte... um roubo descarado. A ração para cães é cerca de 50% mais barata em Espanha, os desparasitantes são a metade do preço, etc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2019 às 17:37)

frederico disse:


> E quem não mora ao lado da fronteira está tramado.
> 
> Há uns anos comprei um antifúngico para cães e gatos que numa farmácia portuguesa custou quase 50 euros, o mesmo produto da mesma marca com o dobro do volume custava pouca mais de 10 euros em Ayamonte... um roubo descarado. A ração para cães é cerca de 50% mais barata em Espanha, os desparasitantes são a metade do preço, etc.



Pois é no nosso pequeno Portugal, é tudo bem mais caro, do que ali ao lado, e para quem está junto á fronteira, nem pensa 2 vezes entre gastar cá ou lá o dinheiro.
Só a diferença entre o IVA, já faz uma grande diferença, no acto do pagamento, e depois todos estes custos acabam por afastar as pessoas de adoptar mais cães ou gatos, e já existe algumas associações de recolha de animais, que oferecem a castração e as vacinas, para ajudar todo o processo de adopção e na diminuição da sobrelotação dos canis.


----------



## frederico (27 Ago 2019 às 17:39)

O cidadão comum não tem rendimentos para o veterinário em Portugal. A última vez que levei lá um cão deixei quase 200 euros.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2019 às 17:40)

frederico disse:


> E quem não mora ao lado da fronteira está tramado.
> 
> Há uns anos comprei um antifúngico para cães e gatos que numa farmácia portuguesa custou quase 50 euros, o mesmo produto da mesma marca com o dobro do volume custava pouca mais de 10 euros em Ayamonte... um roubo descarado. A ração para cães é cerca de 50% mais barata em Espanha, os desparasitantes são a metade do preço, etc.



Há uma coisa muito jeitosa que inventaram e que se chama comprar online. Compras hoje, pagas e 48 horas (às vezes 24!) depois está em casa. Não precisas morar perto da fronteira.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2019 às 17:49)

frederico disse:


> O cidadão comum não tem rendimentos para o veterinário em Portugal. A última vez que levei lá um cão deixei quase 200 euros.



Eu sou uma cidadã comum. Quase o dobro disso deixei eu recentemente por um internamento de 4 dias (sem qualquer cirurgia!) de um dos meus animais. Ter um animal é uma responsabilidade. Quem não pode, não deve ter. Por essa ordem de ideias, o cidadão comum também não pode ter filhos. Tens noção do que custa, por exemplo, 2 anos de fraldas? Se a mãe não puder amamentar, tens noção do que custa o leite de substituição? Uma fortuna! Todas estas questões têm de ser pensadas antes de se tomarem decisões. Adoptem em instituições. Os animais normalmente já vêm chipados, esterilizados, vacinados e desparasitados. Tornem-se sócios de instituições que defendem os direitos dos animais e que têm clínica ou protocolo com clínicas veterinárias. Desparasitantes internos ou externos também se podem comprar online muito mais baratos, assim como ração, vindo mesmo aqui do lado. Depois, claro, há prioridades. Há quem prefira gastar em carros, em viagens, etc. Como em quase tudo na vida, a informação é a chave.


----------



## lreis (3 Set 2019 às 12:15)

frederico disse:


> Na década de 40/50 ainda existia lobo na serra algarvia.
> 
> Fala-se num possivel regresso da espécie à Serra de Huelva nos próximos anos.
> 
> ...



O ciclo da vida é interessante. Por volta de 1970 ainda se discutia a realização de batidas a lobos errantes/matilha na zona de Barrancos. Passados 50 anos, existe a possibilidade de num futuro próximo eles aparecerem por lá outra vez. Ainda assim, suspeito bem que ao longo da raia, ele poderão surgir com melhores condições de sucesso, por exemplo, no Centro pela Malcata ou mais abaixo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 09:33)

*VIANA DO CASTELO*
*Lobo ibérico fotografado em Viana*

Um dos últimos 30 lobos do Alto Minho

Um exemplar de lobo ibérico foi fotografado na floresta do Outeiro, no concelho de Viana do Castelo, por um autarca, que divulgou as fotos nas redes sociais.
José Morais, presidente da Junta de Outeiro, explica que esta foi a primeira vez que um exemplar desta espécie ameaçada foi avistada naquela serra, já próxima de aglomerados habitacionais.
De acordo com os números do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO) da Universidade do Porto, consultados por O MINHO, este poderá ser um dos últimos 30 elementos remanescentes das seis (ou sete) alcateias que ainda existem no distrito de Viana do Castelo, possivelmente vindo da Serra de Arga.
Um exemplar de lobo ibérico foi fotografado na floresta do Outeiro, no concelho de Viana do Castelo, por um autarca, que divulgou as fotos nas redes sociais.


José Morais, presidente da Junta de Outeiro, explica que esta foi a primeira vez que um exemplar desta espécie ameaçada foi avistada naquela serra, já próxima de aglomerados habitacionais.




Lobo ibérico em Outeiro. Foto: Facebook de José Morais




Lobo ibérico em Outeiro. Foto: Facebook de José Morais




Lobo ibérico em Outeiro. Foto: Facebook de José Morais

De acordo com os números do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO) da Universidade do Porto, consultados por O MINHO, este poderá ser um dos últimos 30 elementos remanescentes das seis (ou sete) alcateias que ainda existem no distrito de Viana do Castelo, possivelmente vindo da Serra de Arga.


Em toda a zona Norte, existem cerca de 300 lobos, grande maioria concentrada na sub-região de Trás-Os-Montes, entre o rio Douro e Espanha (total de 54 alcateias).

https://ominho.pt/lobo-iberico-fotografado-em-viana/


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2019 às 17:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *VIANA DO CASTELO*
> *Lobo ibérico fotografado em Viana*
> 
> Um dos últimos 30 lobos do Alto Minho
> ...



Há falta de melhor habitat andava no meio de um eucaliptal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 17:38)

MSantos disse:


> Há falta de melhor habitat andava no meio de um eucaliptal.



Pois eu também reparei nisso, aliás uma das fotos mostra bem o lobo dentro de um rodado, ainda fresco, de um tractor ou retroescavadora, aliás isso mostra também que são as espécies, como o lobo, que se tem de adaptar e sobreviver no habitat que consegui, em grande parte, como o que predomina é o eucaliptal.
Só que um eucaliptal, por norma é um local muito pobre em biodiversidade quer animal, quer vegetal, salvo a excepção se já estiver em abandono, e mesmo em sucessão natural, já com árvores autóctones que se vão instalando de forma natural.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 10:00)

Encontro casual. _Alto Campoo-Sierra de Peña Labra_ (província da Cantábria) no último sábado.


----------

